# NTNP/TTC Summer 2012



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies :friends: 
After a couple of discussions in other threads we have decided that there are so many of us planning to move over 'to the other sections in the forum' this summer, it would be nice to have a thread to get to know each other a bit better. This way we will have some buddies in NTNP/TTC and beyond.

If you can introduce yourself and let me know when you plan to NTNP or TTC, I will try to do us a list. :hugs: Some members will be on the list twice as they move from NTNP to TTC.​

*THE SUMMER NTNP / TTC LIST. Hang onto your hats girls, we are leaving WTT *​

*MAY*​
Chickenchaser - NTNP #1 :thumbup:​
HoneyBee144 - NTNP :thumbup:​
Kians_Mummy - NTNP #2 :thumbup:​
mrsswaffer - NTNP #1 :thumbup:​
NurseSooz - TTC :thumbup:​
Sesity - TTC #2 :thumbup:​

*JUNE*​
BakingEm - NTNP :thumbup:​
lilyanne - NTNP/TTC :thumbup:​
Mrs.Luvbug - TTC :thumbup:​
sdc010905 - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
goddess25 - TTC #3 :thumbup:
​
Bea1986 - TTC :thumbup:​
Banana2012 - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
v6pony - TTC #1 :thumbup:​

*JULY*​
Chickenchaser - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
fifiO - TTC #2 :thumbup:​
gem1 - TTC :thumbup:​
HoneyBee144 - TTC :thumbup:​
MsTrish - NTNP :thumbup:​
RileysMummy - TTC #2 :thumbup:​
sugarplum_elf - TTC :thumbup:​
Trying2012 - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
wife1stmum2nd - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
annaki - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
I Love Lucy - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
wtt4mybabymac - TTC :thumbup:​
whale - TT#2 :thumbup:​

*AUGUST*​
ClickClacks - TTC 19th :thumbup:​
mummyclo - TTC :thumbup:​
needshelp - NTNP #2 :thumbup:​
noshowjo - TTC #3 :thumbup:​
SilverWillow - TTC #2 24th :thumbup:​
Chloe2986 - TTC #1 :thumbup:​
Trying4Angel1 - NTNP #2 :thumbup:​
CazM 2011 - NTNP #2 :thumbup:​

*SEPTEMBER*​
BakingEm - TTC :thumbup:​
bellablue - TTC #2 :thumbup:​
rachybaby85 - TTC :thumbup:​
Summer_millie - TTC :thumbup:​
undomestic - TTC #1 :thumbup:​

*DECEMBER*​
Miniegg27 - TTC :thumbup:​

**​
 :cloud9:JO4NN4 - baby #1 due 21st December 2012 :cloud9:​
:cloud9:mrsswaffer - baby #1 :cloud9:​


----------



## I Love Lucy

Great idea!

OH and I have been planning for July but with both of us being broody it's looking more likely that we'll be TTC starting in May.


----------



## J04NN4

Great idea! I'm most likely exactly the same as you chickenchaser - probably NTNP end of May/June - definitely TTC from June. 

Thanks for this!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Good idea! OH and I will be NTNP from May - June and then definitely TTC July. I'd love to join the list, it's so exciting and I'd love to know some other people when I do move over

x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! :)

DH and I will be NTNP from May/June (according to FF, that cycle will start 20th May). I'm not sure when we'll actively be TTC - we like the idea of a happy 'accident'.

:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

OMG, 5 members already this is so exciting


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm pretty excited about this thread too. The TTC section is so large, it will definitely be nice to see some familiar usernames when it's our turn over there. I forgot to add in my post that OH and I will be TTC baby #1. Are there a lot of first timers in here too?


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm also a first timer, so getting a bit nervous to be honest.


----------



## mrsswaffer

#1 here too!!!! How exciting!! DH and I keep talking about how we'll be as parents. He desperately wants a boy, and I think he wants to skip the baby stuff and move straight to having an 8-year-old he can play football with!!


----------



## NurseSooz

First timer starting to TTC May 17th! Howdy all summer girlies!


----------



## HoneyBee144

I'm a first timer too! Very excited but as it is now getting nearer I'm getting quite nervous, OH is the same, excited but nervous!


----------



## mrsswaffer

NurseSooz said:


> First timer starting to TTC May 17th! Howdy all summer girlies!

We are both nurses, and both TTC/NTNP from the end of May. :hugs: According to FF, my cycle will start on 20th May. Why are you starting specifically on 17th? :)


----------



## NurseSooz

The 17th will be the last day of my AF after comin off COC. Super excited but starting to get butterflies! What kind of nurses are you? Do you plan to go back to work or not after baby?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I definitely plan to go back to work. I only qualified in June and got this job in September. :) I'm a staff nurse.

I did the Adult Nursing degree, so I only work with adult patients. My ward is a surgical urology ward - we get a lot of men with prostate problems, and others with bladder problems. Mainly, because it's surgery, my patients are elective and know they're in hospital for surgery. Occasically, we will get emergency admissions - mostly for renal colic. :)

What about you? :D


----------



## mummyclo

Can I join in? We are ttc after our wedding in July so probably get down to it properly in August x


----------



## lilyanne

What a great idea! We are starting to TTC/NTNP in June. I'm getting a little nervous!


----------



## J04NN4

Yep I'm a first timer too. I am self employed and work from home so will be a SAHM with hopefully a bit of part time work fitted in around it. We'll see though! Is anyone else in a similar position?


----------



## J04NN4

Oh and thanks so much for doing this chickenchaser. I've seen lists like this popping up the whole time I've been a member here and it's so exciting to see my name in a list like that! It's all finally happening - eeeeeek! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I feel the same J04NN4. Especially because DH and I made our decision very recently to start NTNP this summer. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

MrsSwaffer - I'm a practice nurse working in GP practice. I love it as its so varied! I also did an adult degree but worked for 1.5 years in a neonatal unit. I'd have to go back to work full time as we couldn't afford me not to. I love nursing. Lots of catheters and PSAs in your area then! My friend works in urology and loves it!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nearly everyone has a catheter, but getting my competencies to insert one is so hard! They're all either catheterised in theatre or ECC! I've done two females sice I started in September!


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh great idea chicken chaser! 

We are trying for #1 from July :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

I did my first one on an MS patient and I was terrified! At least makes only have one place it can be stuck down!!! At least if you get pregnant you've got an excuse not to mOve and handle the big patients!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi All and welcome everyone, I think I have included everyone on the list but please let me know if I have missed you off. So many new members it's been hard to keep up :haha:

It is so nice to see some many TTCer this summer :happydance: and a couple of nurses which makes me feel at home, as I'm an Occupational Therapist. At this rate we will have our own NHS team :haha:

I was so please to see so many of you also being pulled between excitement and nerves, I'm glad I'm not alone :blush:

We have waited so long to be able to TTC it seems so unreal now. I had a prediction done the other day and apparently I'm going to conceive in September with a little girl that will be born in May. So lets see. :hugs:

Thanks to you all for joining me. Chicken chaser AKA Sarah :kiss:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm so glad to see so many first timers in here. Makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one. I get quite nervous with the fact that I simply don't know what to expect with pregnancy and parenting. It seems like I do so much research but just end up with more questions. :haha: I'm very excited though, I can't wait to make a baby with my OH. We've been planning for this for a few years now and it's so hard to believe it's finally going to be happening. I just hope our families are supportive of our decision. His mom and mine have both hinted at wanting us to wait for their own selfish reasons in my opinion.



J04NN4 said:


> Yep I'm a first timer too. I am self employed and work from home so will be a SAHM with hopefully a bit of part time work fitted in around it. We'll see though! Is anyone else in a similar position?

J04NN4, as you probably already know I plan to be a SAHM. OH and I were pretty adamant about one of us being a SAHP so that was one of our reasons for waiting. Thankfully, now all we have to wait for is our move. I am thinking of getting some part time work though during the pregnancy and before once we move if I can find anything close.

I'm more so planning to enter into this adult education program to finish my bachelor's degree next fall. The classes are set up to be night and weekend classes so OH could be home with the LO and I'm actually able to get out of the house and take some more classes. But you have to be 23 and since I won't turn 23 until December I have to wait until next fall. Of course, this is just a tentative plan. Who knows how things will go once a LO arrives.


----------



## NurseSooz

Go team NHS! Summer babies for worn out health professionals!!


----------



## NurseSooz

Ps. Very grumpy today, started my second last pill packet and I'm taking it so grudgingly!!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Go team NHS! Summer babies for worn out health professionals!!

:haha: I don't think we will make it crash though :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Ps. Very grumpy today, started my second last pill packet and I'm taking it so grudgingly!!

:hugs: It wont be long now. I don't have my implant out until May so I know how you are feeling.:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Does you all have a to do list before TTC?


----------



## I Love Lucy

NurseSooz said:


> Ps. Very grumpy today, started my second last pill packet and I'm taking it so grudgingly!!

I definitely know how you feel. I started the placebo pills on my pills last night. Then since I was expecting to TTC in July I got a new prescription from my ob/gyn for the nuvaring (current BCP is breaking my face out like crazy). Then OH surprised me by saying wait until after we move as we may start TTC much sooner. So now I'm going to be starting a brand new form of BC and dealing with horrible side effects for potentially one month. Ugh!



chickenchaser said:


> Does you all have a to do list before TTC?

I don't really have a to do list. All OH and I are really waiting for is our move in a few weeks. I know OH wants us to get our bills paid for the first month there to make sure everything is still good financially and then potentially start TTC in May rather than July. I know he had a lot more stuff he wanted to do like buy a new car for me but I think he's starting to experience some broodiness himself as he has told me that can now wait. :haha:


----------



## lilyanne

chickenchaser said:


> Does you all have a to do list before TTC?

I need to lose the last 5 pounds of baby weight. I promised myself I would lose all of it before TTC again. 

Other than that, I'm just waiting to hopefully try in June/July. It is frustrating because we are suppose to move back to the US next July so I'm trying to time things so I give birth March-May 2013. I love the health care system here and want to give birth here again. 

DH sent me a message last night and said the company might want to move us to China :wacko: or move us back to the US earlier. That would definitely put a hold on TTC :cry:. I hate not knowing what is going to happen.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Our to-do list is basically just carry on saving! Ideally, we'd like DH to have a full-time job before we have a little one, but it'll be at least a year until we physically become 3 people, so that could happen. It's the same with moving somewhere else - I'd like to be in somewhere with central heating at least (right now, our flat has a storage heater in each room) before we physically become three, but we have time. :)


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Hello,

Another very excited first-timer here planning to TTC in July/August :happydance:

To do list mainly consists of losing weight (28lb - eek!), getting fit and moving house.


----------



## J04NN4

Our list was full of pretty huge things so luckily got most of them done by now:

[x] graduate
[x] get married/have a fancy honeymoon
[x] live financially independently for three years (weren't sure how we'd manage without student loan subsidising us :haha:)
[x] get our business turning over £100,000 a year or more
[x] OH learn to drive
[x] get a car

so only one left to go: 

[] move house - which will be happening on May 19th. Woo hoo!


----------



## J04NN4

Oh and yay I Love Lucy, we can be SAHM together! Do they have good daytime TV in the US? :haha:


----------



## I Love Lucy

J04NN4 said:


> Oh and yay I Love Lucy, we can be SAHM together! Do they have good daytime TV in the US? :haha:

Most daytime TV here consists of soap operas, which I'm not a fan of. I seriously record my evening shows/movies and purposely save them for the next day so I have something good to watch. What about over in the UK?


----------



## chickenchaser

lilyanne said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Does you all have a to do list before TTC?
> 
> I need to lose the last 5 pounds of baby weight. I promised myself I would lose all of it before TTC again.
> 
> Other than that, I'm just waiting to hopefully try in June/July. It is frustrating because we are suppose to move back to the US next July so I'm trying to time things so I give birth March-May 2013. I love the health care system here and want to give birth here again.
> 
> DH sent me a message last night and said the company might want to move us to China :wacko: or move us back to the US earlier. That would definitely put a hold on TTC :cry:. I hate not knowing what is going to happen.Click to expand...

Oh No Lilyanne, that is no good at all. I have friends in German and have spent a lot of time there over the years, I love it too. I hope it all works out for you. What does your OH do? It sounds as if his job makes you travel a lot. :nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

sugarplum_elf said:


> Hello,
> 
> Another very excited first-timer here planning to TTC in July/August :happydance:
> 
> To do list mainly consists of losing weight (28lb - eek!), getting fit and moving house.

YAY :happydance: Your here :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Well our list it is nearly done too. We have just started DH 'playroom' and that should be finished in a month or so. I want to get all the fencing done around the garden (it is the last thing we need to do to get our garden nice) then I just need to decorate the bedrooms but I can do that while TTC or Pregnant. So all looking good really. SSSOOOOooooooo excited. X

EDIT - Oh and nearly forgot, there is also our holiday in July but hay that will be mainly for BD.:haha:


----------



## J04NN4

I Love Lucy said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and yay I Love Lucy, we can be SAHM together! Do they have good daytime TV in the US? :haha:
> 
> Most daytime TV here consists of soap operas, which I'm not a fan of. I seriously record my evening shows/movies and purposely save them for the next day so I have something good to watch. What about over in the UK?Click to expand...

It's amazing! Trashy but great. Lots of chat shows/talk shows/magazine type shows with interviews, celebs, fashion and real life stories and plenty of Jerry Springer style drama (ours is Jeremy Kyle and his show is proper car crash TV) :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

chickenchaser said:


> Well our list it is nearly done too. We have just started DH 'playroom' and that should be finished in a month or so. I want to get all the fencing done around the garden (it is the last thing we need to do to get our garden nice) then I just need to decorate the bedrooms but I can do that while TTC or Pregnant. So all looking good really. SSSOOOOooooooo excited. X
> 
> EDIT - Oh and nearly forgot, there is also our holiday in July but hay that will be mainly for BD.:haha:


Aw that is exciting! We're renting and not allowed to decorate so will have to get creative with posters/fabric/hangings/anything temporary.

Where are you off on holiday?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I looooooove Jeremy Kyle. Purely because it's so ridiculous sometimes. :p

I was so ashamed last week - on one of the episodes, the family was from my home town! It was the family with the old man who threw a walking stick at Jeremy. How proud am I?! :dohh:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Well our list it is nearly done too. We have just started DH 'playroom' and that should be finished in a month or so. I want to get all the fencing done around the garden (it is the last thing we need to do to get our garden nice) then I just need to decorate the bedrooms but I can do that while TTC or Pregnant. So all looking good really. SSSOOOOooooooo excited. X
> 
> EDIT - Oh and nearly forgot, there is also our holiday in July but hay that will be mainly for BD.:haha:
> 
> 
> Aw that is exciting! We're renting and not allowed to decorate so will have to get creative with posters/fabric/hangings/anything temporary.
> 
> Where are you off on holiday?Click to expand...

We are off to Mexico :happydance: We went a couple of years ago and loved it the diving is great :winkwink:

Our house has been a total labour of love. It was a really wreck when be bought it and the council would let us live in it. It had no running water, no heating or electrics as well as no bathroom or kitchen. But the views are amazing and the house is great. 
We have slowly rebuilt it and lovingly restored it to its former glory as well as modernised it. We are so happy here and I can't wait to bring up a family here. It feels so right. :winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> I looooooove Jeremy Kyle. Purely because it's so ridiculous sometimes. :p
> 
> I was so ashamed last week - on one of the episodes, the family was from my home town! It was the family with the old man who threw a walking stick at Jeremy. How proud am I?! :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## chickenchaser

I have an urge to change my signature, It all feels so real since I started this thread I don't think I'm tentatively setting our date for summer any more. 

I wont be about over the weekend we have friends visiting so I think once I'm back I will have to change it. 
Don't you girls have too much fun without me and if we have any newbies I will add you to the list when I get back.

Take Care all. Sarah X (AKA CC)


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Does you all have a to do list before TTC?

Ours is mainly finish making our house more family friendly which we are in the process of changing, save some money so I can take a year off and have our last child free holiday which will happen in July! 



chickenchaser said:


> I have an urge to change my signature, It all feels so real since I started this thread I don't think I'm tentatively setting our date for summer any more.
> 
> Take Care all. Sarah X (AKA CC)

Go for it!!! Have a great weekend :thumbup:

Ps: I'm a nurse also!!! Def NHS take over :haha::haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yesss!! Nurse Central!!! :rofl:


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Does you all have a to do list before TTC?
> 
> Ours is mainly finish making our house more family friendly which we are in the process of changing, save some money so I can take a year off and have our last child free holiday which will happen in July!
> 
> 
> 
> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> I have an urge to change my signature, It all feels so real since I started this thread I don't think I'm tentatively setting our date for summer any more.
> 
> Take Care all. Sarah X (AKA CC)Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it!!! Have a great weekend :thumbup:
> 
> Ps: I'm a nurse also!!! Def NHS take over :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Thank you I will I'm sure.

This thread is getting more and more like work....... I'm being out run by nurses :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

A question for you clever girls. How do you quote just one line and how do you do multi quotes I just can't do it :nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I just click on 'reply with quote' to quote someone. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> Yesss!! Nurse Central!!! :rofl:




mrsswaffer said:


> I just click on 'reply with quote' to quote someone. :)

Thats what I do but it brings up the whole conversation and sometime you just want to comment on 1 line :growlmad:


----------



## chickenchaser

AAAhhhhh and now I seemed to have done it with out even wanting too but I don't know how I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!

It looks like I'm obsessed with Mrsswaffer!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure your lovely, your just not my type :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hmm, I'm not sure how you quoted my two different posts! Haha! :p


----------



## I Love Lucy

J04NN4 said:


> Aw that is exciting! We're renting and not allowed to decorate so will have to get creative with posters/fabric/hangings/anything temporary.

Are you able to decorate at your new place or do the same rules apply with not being able to decorate?



chickenchaser said:


> A question for you clever girls. How do you quote just one line and how do you do multi quotes I just can't do it :nope:

What I do is just click the "reply with quote" button and copy the part of the quote that I want to reply to and delete the other stuff so it doesn't become a long conversation. Hopefully that makes sense to you.


----------



## NurseSooz

We need to get the potential nursery from blokes junk room to baby friendly haven!


----------



## J04NN4

Oooh Mexico sounds lovely and I'm with you on the diving - we went to Dominican Republic on our honeymoon which I guess isn't that far away and the snorkelling was spectacular (I'm too much of a wimp to try scuba diving as I get really claustrophobic - silly I know!). We're going back for 10 days at the end of this month, yay!

Jeremy Kyle is one of my guilty pleasures also. I'm all high and mighty about how damaging and exploitative it is until it's actually on :haha:

And yep, unfortunately the same restrictions will apply when it comes to decorating. It's all very neutral which is obviously great but I will have to do stuff that can be taken back down when we move. We'll be there at least two years so obviously I'd love to put my own stamp on it but would love to re decorate properly :-(


----------



## NurseSooz

So NHS girls. Is medical knowledge a good or a bad thing when TTC/pregnant?


----------



## gem1

:hi: Hello! Can I join in this thread too?! We're ttc #1 in July (with a mysterious "maybe sooner" (which is really winding me up! )) from DH. Counting down the days! Gem x


----------



## NurseSooz

Welcome Gem! I know the frustration as my OH in passing the other day said "just don't take your next pill packet...and then changed his mind!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm sooo scared my DH will change his mind about NTNP. I'm scared to mention it again, in case he puts our dates back. Although, when we DTD on Wednesday, he asked whether he needed to wear a condom (which really took me aback!). I hesitated, but told him he didn't need to (it was CD4 and according to the FAM method, you're safe for the first 5 days of your cycle) - but he wore one anyway. :p We'll get to using the FAM method next cycle, and then NTNP after that. Fingers crossed our plan stays that way (or happens sooner!).


----------



## lilyanne

chickenchaser said:


> lilyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Does you all have a to do list before TTC?
> 
> I need to lose the last 5 pounds of baby weight. I promised myself I would lose all of it before TTC again.
> 
> Other than that, I'm just waiting to hopefully try in June/July. It is frustrating because we are suppose to move back to the US next July so I'm trying to time things so I give birth March-May 2013. I love the health care system here and want to give birth here again.
> 
> DH sent me a message last night and said the company might want to move us to China :wacko: or move us back to the US earlier. That would definitely put a hold on TTC :cry:. I hate not knowing what is going to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh No Lilyanne, that is no good at all. I have friends in German and have spent a lot of time there over the years, I love it too. I hope it all works out for you. What does your OH do? It sounds as if his job makes you travel a lot. :nope:Click to expand...

He works in the automotive industry. He loves his job and when we moved abroad I became a SAHM. I told him he can do what he needs to do to move up in salary and in the company, even if it means moving abroad and traveling. My only stipulation is we need to be back in the States before LO starts school.
I just hate not knowing as I am a planner. Last time we found out we were moving from the US to Germany a month before we needed to leave :wacko:.


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm really struggling with broodiness over the past week since I started my pill pack. I feel like bursting into tears and I'm so short tempered. What a selfish bint I am but I can't seem to control it =( I'm trying to plan a nice weekend - there's the Edinburgh tattoo convention and hopefully the weather will be nice again.

*whimper* :cry:


----------



## I Love Lucy

gem1 said:


> :hi: Hello! Can I join in this thread too?! We're ttc #1 in July (with a mysterious "maybe sooner" (which is really winding me up! )) from DH. Counting down the days! Gem x

This is the same thing my OH is doing to me. We were planning for July and then OH just started saying wait until we move (which is in a few weeks) so we could potentially start trying May but I don't want to get too excited in case that doesn't happen.



mrsswaffer said:


> I'm sooo scared my DH will change his mind about NTNP. I'm scared to mention it again, in case he puts our dates back.

This is definitely a fear of mine. Ever since OH said just wait until our move (which is in the middle of April) and basically hinted at trying right after we get settled, I've been afraid of bringing it up in case OH goes back to wanting to wait until July.



NurseSooz said:


> I'm really struggling with broodiness over the past week since I started my pill pack. I feel like bursting into tears and I'm so short tempered. What a selfish bint I am but I can't seem to control it =(

I was a broody mess the past few weeks. Though I swear a lot of it has to do with the pill screwing with my emotions. I was constantly flipping out on my OH telling him that I wanted a baby right now and that I hate that he's making us wait. I was surprised to learn that he's been just as broody as me but it's not practical for us to start TTC until after we get moved to our new place and settled (not long to wait for that). Have you tried talking to your OH how you're feeling? He might surprise you like mine surprised me.


----------



## NurseSooz

When I do his answer is always "your time will come". He doesn't see the hormonal control the broodiness has on me. I think he believes I'm being pathetic. He doesn't understand how a woman could possibly get herself in such an emotional mess about it. I really am struggling just now :cry:


----------



## sdc010905

I had my implant removed a few weeks ago and using condoms for now but will be trying in June for #2!vWould love to get to know some of ye!


----------



## sdc010905

chickenchaser said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Ps. Very grumpy today, started my second last pill packet and I'm taking it so grudgingly!!
> 
> :hugs: It wont be long now. I don't have my implant out until May so I know how you are feeling.:hugs:Click to expand...


Hope I'm not being way out of line here but I had my implant removed about 3 weeks ago (I want to ttc this summer) and the nurse (specially trained for implanon and working in family planning clinic) told me it takes most women between 3 and 6 months to get their period and that even then it can be irregular, long cycles etc. I really regret not getting it out a few months earlier. Now I did have a bleed that seemed exactly like AF 3 days later but this could have been withdrawal bleed and I don't know if I'm actually ovulating. So much mixed info out there-loads of sources saying it leaves your system in 12 hrs etc but even search the forums here and you will find it took some people up to a year to get their regular af back.


----------



## I Love Lucy

NurseSooz said:


> When I do his answer is always "your time will come". He doesn't see the hormonal control the broodiness has on me. I think he believes I'm being pathetic. He doesn't understand how a woman could possibly get herself in such an emotional mess about it. I really am struggling just now :cry:

I agree, men don't get it. We're biologically made to want to have babies. I think my OH is just starting to get broody himself which has made him a bit more understanding. Until recently, he didn't see any need to have babies right now. I hope your OH gets bit by the broody bug so you don't feel so alone.


----------



## NurseSooz

Me too. Thankyou for being so understanding :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Right ladies I'm back so please hang in there as I would like to answer a couple of posts but I will do them all one by one.

Are you ready.............


----------



## NurseSooz

It's April! Another month down chickies!


----------



## chickenchaser

AAAAArrrrrrhhhhhh sorry lost my internet, lets try again.


----------



## chickenchaser

chickenchaser said:


> A question for you clever girls. How do you quote just one line and how do you do multi quotes I just can't do it :nope:

What I do is just click the "reply with quote" button and copy the part of the quote that I want to reply to and delete the other stuff so it doesn't become a long conversation. Hopefully that makes sense to you.[/QUOTE]

OK I did that...... Did it work? :blush:


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> It's April! Another month down chickies!

Eeeeep!!! Exciting


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> We need to get the potential nursery from blokes junk room to baby friendly haven!

Why do men need so much junk, and so much room to put it in :nope: That is why we are having an extension, so DH gets a 'play room'. This means I get the master bedroom back so LO can then have our bedroom. Our 3rd bed is nice but not as big and we thought we will probably want to put them in there when they get older anyway so they might as well have it now. :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Oooh Mexico sounds lovely and I'm with you on the diving - we went to Dominican Republic on our honeymoon which I guess isn't that far away and the snorkelling was spectacular (I'm too much of a wimp to try scuba diving as I get really claustrophobic - silly I know!). We're going back for 10 days at the end of this month, yay!
> 
> That will be sooooo nice :hugs: Perfect time together :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> So NHS girls. Is medical knowledge a good or a bad thing when TTC/pregnant?

Well I try to stay out of all the physical stuff. I work in mental health with people with Dementia. I often joke at work that I became an OT not a nurse because I don't do Poo, but it doesn't always work like that :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

gem1 said:


> :hi: Hello! Can I join in this thread too?! We're ttc #1 in July (with a mysterious "maybe sooner" (which is really winding me up! )) from DH. Counting down the days! Gem x

Welcome Gem :hugs: At least it 'maybe sooner' :thumbup: But yes why do man have to be mysterious :winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> I'm sooo scared my DH will change his mind about NTNP. I'm scared to mention it again, in case he puts our dates back. Although, when we DTD on Wednesday, he asked whether he needed to wear a condom (which really took me aback!). I hesitated, but told him he didn't need to (it was CD4 and according to the FAM method, you're safe for the first 5 days of your cycle) - but he wore one anyway. :p We'll get to using the FAM method next cycle, and then NTNP after that. Fingers crossed our plan stays that way (or happens sooner!).

Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

He works in the automotive industry. He loves his job and when we moved abroad I became a SAHM. I told him he can do what he needs to do to move up in salary and in the company, even if it means moving abroad and traveling. My only stipulation is we need to be back in the States before LO starts school.
I just hate not knowing as I am a planner. Last time we found out we were moving from the US to Germany a month before we needed to leave :wacko:.[/QUOTE]

:growlmad:I couldn't cope with that either, I also like to plan. Lets hope you get more notice if you do need to move again. And hopefully get home soon :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I'm really struggling with broodiness over the past week since I started my pill pack. I feel like bursting into tears and I'm so short tempered. What a selfish bint I am but I can't seem to control it =( I'm trying to plan a nice weekend - there's the Edinburgh tattoo convention and hopefully the weather will be nice again.
> 
> *whimper* :cry:

Big hugs it wont be long hang in there :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

sdc010905 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Ps. Very grumpy today, started my second last pill packet and I'm taking it so grudgingly!!
> 
> :hugs: It wont be long now. I don't have my implant out until May so I know how you are feeling.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope I'm not being way out of line here but I had my implant removed about 3 weeks ago (I want to ttc this summer) and the nurse (specially trained for implanon and working in family planning clinic) told me it takes most women between 3 and 6 months to get their period and that even then it can be irregular, long cycles etc. I really regret not getting it out a few months earlier. Now I did have a bleed that seemed exactly like AF 3 days later but this could have been withdrawal bleed and I don't know if I'm actually ovulating. So much mixed info out there-loads of sources saying it leaves your system in 12 hrs etc but even search the forums here and you will find it took some people up to a year to get their regular af back.Click to expand...

Thanks, I know it isn't great planning but DH isn't over joyed with May (I'm sure he thinks it is going to happen just by looking at me once my implant is out :haha:) So having it out sooner is so not going to happen so i just need to accept it. But thanks for thinking of me anyway :hugs:

And welcome by the way I have added you to the list :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> When I do his answer is always "your time will come". He doesn't see the hormonal control the broodiness has on me. I think he believes I'm being pathetic. He doesn't understand how a woman could possibly get herself in such an emotional mess about it. I really am struggling just now :cry:
> 
> I agree, men don't get it. We're biologically made to want to have babies. I think my OH is just starting to get broody himself which has made him a bit more understanding. Until recently, he didn't see any need to have babies right now. I hope your OH gets bit by the broody bug so you don't feel so alone.Click to expand...

I so agree, it makes it so much easier when they show a bit of broodiness. We were out this weekend and i love going into antique shops just to have a rummage around. So we went in this one and they had a beautiful wooden crib. We were a long way a way from home and it wouldn't have fitted into the car anyway. But he agreed it was really nice and started taking pictures of it with his phone. When I asked what he was doing he just said not to worry he will make baby one just like it :happydance: He is fab at wood work and has made us a lot of furniture already. I loved him so much at that point I could have made a baby right there and then :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> It's April! Another month down chickies!

YAY for another month down and YAY for Chickies :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

chickenchaser said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> A question for you clever girls. How do you quote just one line and how do you do multi quotes I just can't do it :nope:
> 
> What I do is just click the "reply with quote" button and copy the part of the quote that I want to reply to and delete the other stuff so it doesn't become a long conversation. Hopefully that makes sense to you.Click to expand...

OK I did that...... Did it work? :blush:[/QUOTE]

NOPE :nope: Didn't work didn't get the nice purple graded boxes :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

:wacko: Ok I think I have court up. Did you all have a good weekend? :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: That was fun to watch. Hehe!

Yeah, I've had a good weekend, though I worked on Saturday, so I only got a one-day weekend! I spent a lot of the day making a WTT/NTNP/TTC website and blog for myself! https://family.mrs-swaffer.net :) There's not much content just yet, but I'm hoping it'll grow over time and hopefully turn into a pregnancy/birth/parenting blog! :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

OOOOOhhhhhh off to have a look right now :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

It's looking good, very impressed.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks lovely. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Awesome blOg Mrs S! Lovin the cupcake too =) Sat down with my OH for a chat the other night. He said he's really excited to be TTC in May but wants me to take my last pill packet this month so he has the date in May to look forward to. He says it gives him something to "build up to"...not really sure what this means. When I said it could take us months to get BFP he shrugged and said "or if you came off it now you could be pregnant in weeks"...och he doesnae get it =(


----------



## Miniegg27

Good idea Chickenchaser!! I want to start trying in July OH wants to start in December so I'm hoping we can meet in the middle somewhere!! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

The thing is though, Sooz, it could take at least 3 months for your body to get used to getting into a natural cycle without the BC. That's one of the reasons I came off The Pill.

Personally, I would just tell him I'm coming off the pill now and if he wants to avoid pregnancy for a bit, he'll have to 'put something on the end of it' (Jeremy Kyle style!). Don't give him a choice - it's your body. :) (I'm not talking about 'tricking' him into pregnancy here - just that you can decide on your own what you want to put into your body, and he should respect your wishes.).


----------



## Miniegg27

mrsswaffer said:


> The thing is though, Sooz, it could take at least 3 months for your body to get used to getting into a natural cycle without the BC. That's one of the reasons I came off The Pill.
> 
> Personally, I would just tell him I'm coming off the pill now and if he wants to avoid pregnancy for a bit, he'll have to 'put something on the end of it' (Jeremy Kyle style!). Don't give him a choice - it's your body. :) (I'm not talking about 'tricking' him into pregnancy here - just that you can decide on your own what you want to put into your body, and he should respect your wishes.).

I agree!! I told my OH I was coming off as I was fed up with controlling my body with chemicals! Want to have natural cycles! He was fine with it. I bought condoms for us which we started using but he doesn't like the lack of feeling with them so usually takes it off part way through! Maybe we'll have an accident?!!!!
X


----------



## NurseSooz

Miniegg27 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> The thing is though, Sooz, it could take at least 3 months for your body to get used to getting into a natural cycle without the BC. That's one of the reasons I came off The Pill.
> 
> Personally, I would just tell him I'm coming off the pill now and if he wants to avoid pregnancy for a bit, he'll have to 'put something on the end of it' (Jeremy Kyle style!). Don't give him a choice - it's your body. :) (I'm not talking about 'tricking' him into pregnancy here - just that you can decide on your own what you want to put into your body, and he should respect your wishes.).
> 
> I agree!! I told my OH I was coming off as I was fed up with controlling my body with chemicals! Want to have natural cycles! He was fine with it. I bought condoms for us which we started using but he doesn't like the lack of feeling with them so usually takes it off part way through! Maybe we'll have an accident?!!!!
> XClick to expand...


The thing is, I was taught - when I did my family planning training - that you get a fertility surge once you come off the pill. I'd like to make the most of it do don't really want to come off then not start TTC. Bloody blokes - they huvnae a clue!!


----------



## lilyanne

NurseSooz said:


> The thing is, I was taught - when I did my family planning training - that you get a fertility surge once you come off the pill. I'd like to make the most of it do don't really want to come off then not start TTC. Bloody blokes - they huvnae a clue!!

IMHO is sounds like a good idea to wait and take advantage of it :thumbup:. 
My daughter is a product of the "fertility surge" lol.


----------



## J04NN4

Hello lovely ladies! Just wanted to check in and let you know I haven't disappeared. The reason I haven't posted much lately is that I'm currently in an unintentional 2WW after a broken condom on CD12 and then ovulating 3 days early the following day! Some of you may have seen the thread. So up until I'm able to test I'm not really sure where I should be posting... not really sure how I feel either, hmmm. 

Anyway I hope this hasn't offended anyone, I know there's a certain etiquette around this sort of stuff but just wanted to let you know I haven't just disappeared. 

Lots of love to all :hug:


----------



## Trying2012

mrsswaffer said:


> :hugs: That was fun to watch. Hehe!
> 
> Yeah, I've had a good weekend, though I worked on Saturday, so I only got a one-day weekend! I spent a lot of the day making a WTT/NTNP/TTC website and blog for myself! https://family.mrs-swaffer.net :) There's not much content just yet, but I'm hoping it'll grow over time and hopefully turn into a pregnancy/birth/parenting blog! :happydance:

Loving the blog!!


----------



## J04NN4

Love the blog MrsSwaffer! It looks great, looking forward to more updates :)


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Just wanted to check in and let you know I haven't disappeared. The reason I haven't posted much lately is that I'm currently in an unintentional 2WW after a broken condom on CD12 and then ovulating 3 days early the following day! Some of you may have seen the thread. So up until I'm able to test I'm not really sure where I should be posting... not really sure how I feel either, hmmm.
> 
> Anyway I hope this hasn't offended anyone, I know there's a certain etiquette around this sort of stuff but just wanted to let you know I haven't just disappeared.
> 
> Lots of love to all :hug:

No offence taken hun :hugs: I hope you get the result you want and either way I'm sure it will work out in the end :flower:


----------



## NurseSooz

No offence at all! Hope you get the outcome you want. I realised last night...my pill packet is like my TTC advent calendar...each one taken means a step closer! Lol.


----------



## Miniegg27

That's a great way of looking at it!! X


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> No offence at all! Hope you get the outcome you want. I realised last night...my pill packet is like my TTC advent calendar...each one taken means a step closer! Lol.

I love that but it would be much better with chocolate in it :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Been very quiet on here last couple of days, is everyone OK?


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm grand, one day off work then off for Easter weekend! Nearly halfway through my second last pill pack........nOt counting or anything.....


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> No offence at all! Hope you get the outcome you want. I realised last night...my pill packet is like my TTC advent calendar...each one taken means a step closer! Lol.

That is a great way to think about it!



chickenchaser said:


> Been very quiet on here last couple of days, is everyone OK?

I'm doing good thanks, counting down the months!! Getting on planning some of the things that we want to do for the house before we have a little one. Tiler is coming tomorrow to lay a new kitchen floor then a new 6 seater table and chairs will be coming, lol. Not intending on filling all six seats mind but need somewhere for the grandparents to sit!


----------



## NurseSooz

We're getting our new kitchen floor on Friday! - how grown up are we all!


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser, when trying to quote you want to make sure you have [*QUOTE=Username]Their text.[/QUOTE*] (minus the *'s) Then just delete all the other stuff from the conversation that you don't want to quote. Does that make sense?



NurseSooz said:


> The thing is, I was taught - when I did my family planning training - that you get a fertility surge once you come off the pill. I'd like to make the most of it do don't really want to come off then not start TTC. Bloody blokes - they huvnae a clue!!

This is what I'm hoping for, though I've had such horrible luck with pills. Have been on 3 different kinds in a years time. I've been so upset about it that I'll cry to my OH about how miserable I am from all the side effects I get. And I'm getting ready to start the nuvaring today (if this doesn't work, I'm done though OH and I should be TTC before 3 months is up which is the amount of time my ob/gyn told me to wait as all side effects should stop by then if they're going to) so hopefully we can still take advantage of this hormone surge and then it will all be worth it. 



chickenchaser said:

> Been very quiet on here last couple of days, is everyone OK?

I'm doing good. OH and I will be moving out of our current place starting the 14th so I've been busy trying to get stuff packed up for that. Moving is our one last thing to do before TTC. I'm so excited!


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> We're getting our new kitchen floor on Friday! - how grown up are we all!

Freaky! I think I'm nesting. Lol


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> We're getting our new kitchen floor on Friday! - how grown up are we all!
> 
> Freaky! I think I'm nesting. LolClick to expand...


I think I have been nesting for the past 6 years :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Good to hear everyone is good. I have had a really odd day, we were meant to be starting the brickwork for the 'playroom' today but woke up to snow........ what is that all about....... I mean really......... I thought mother nature was meant to be on my side with this TTC not sending snow when I need to get stuff done.......... I am NOT amused. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> chickenchaser, when trying to quote you want to make sure you have [*QUOTE=Username]Their text.[/QUOTE*] (minus the *'s) Then just delete all the other stuff from the conversation that you don't want to quote. Does that make sense?

I think so but lets give it a go :wacko:

Has it worked:shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

chickenchaser said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> chickenchaser, when trying to quote you want to make sure you have [*QUOTE=Username]Their text.[/QUOTE*] (minus the *'s) Then just delete all the other stuff from the conversation that you don't want to quote. Does that make sense?
> 
> I think so but lets give it a go :wacko:
> 
> Has it worked:shrug:Click to expand...

:happydance::thumbup::winkwink::haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Och, hurry up April, I'm having a day of feeling frustrated. I've decided to hit the bullet and get the tattoo I've dreamt of while I'm WTT. Anyone else here a tattooed chick?


----------



## lilyanne

NurseSooz said:


> Och, hurry up April, I'm having a day of feeling frustrated. I've decided to hit the bullet and get the tattoo I've dreamt of while I'm WTT. Anyone else here a tattooed chick?

I have a tattoo on my lower back. It makes me feel all "bad ass" lol.


----------



## Summer_millie

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum but were planning on TTC September 2012. Wish it was sooner but we have to wait until I finish university and begin my job :(

Even though it's not that long to wait the time is going sooooo slowly! Everyday I seem to get more broody, my poor husband I nag him all the time about it!!!


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm going to get a tattoo which represents flowers through the seasons. Then if/when we have a bubba I can get the date it was born tattooed next to the appropriate season =) flowers are also a very fertile symbol =)


----------



## HoneyBee144

That sounds like a really nice tattoo NurseSooz :) 
I have 4 tattoos, I have celtic sort of patterns on my lower back and either side of my hip, then I have a heart with a lock and a key on the end of a ribbon which trails down my back (if that makes sense!) on my upper back. My last one I got a few weeks ago was on my ring finer which just says 'love' with a little heart :) I've got 2 more planned, one on my wrist and one on my foot. I'm not sure where but I'd like a four leaf clover and then I'd have my babies birthday or something related to my baby under it. 
Didn't realise flowers were a fertile symbol though, that's really nice

xx


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser, it worked! :happydance: Good job! 

I don't currently have any tattoos but I want to get one. In high school, one of my friends was murdered in a double homicide/suicide. I'd like to get her name tattooed on my wrist. I would like to remember her even when I'm old and senile but I also want it as a reminder that you never know when your time is up so don't wait to say and do things. It was definitely a very tough lessen learned.


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Och, hurry up April, I'm having a day of feeling frustrated. I've decided to hit the bullet and get the tattoo I've dreamt of while I'm WTT. Anyone else here a tattooed chick?

I plan on getting one after LO, but need to loose my target weight first :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

lilyanne said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Och, hurry up April, I'm having a day of feeling frustrated. I've decided to hit the bullet and get the tattoo I've dreamt of while I'm WTT. Anyone else here a tattooed chick?
> 
> I have a tattoo on my lower back. It makes me feel all "bad ass" lol.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Summer_millie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum but were planning on TTC September 2012. Wish it was sooner but we have to wait until I finish university and begin my job :(
> 
> Even though it's not that long to wait the time is going sooooo slowly! Everyday I seem to get more broody, my poor husband I nag him all the time about it!!!

Welcome and Hi, What are you studying at Uni?


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I'm going to get a tattoo which represents flowers through the seasons. Then if/when we have a bubba I can get the date it was born tattooed next to the appropriate season =) flowers are also a very fertile symbol =)

:thumbup:That sounds really pretty :blush:


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> That sounds like a really nice tattoo NurseSooz :)
> I have 4 tattoos, I have celtic sort of patterns on my lower back and either side of my hip, then I have a heart with a lock and a key on the end of a ribbon which trails down my back (if that makes sense!) on my upper back. My last one I got a few weeks ago was on my ring finer which just says 'love' with a little heart :) I've got 2 more planned, one on my wrist and one on my foot. I'm not sure where but I'd like a four leaf clover and then I'd have my babies birthday or something related to my baby under it.
> Didn't realise flowers were a fertile symbol though, that's really nice
> 
> xx

OOOOhhhhh I REALLY like to sound of the lock and key on a ribbon, Can we have a pic? :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> chickenchaser, it worked! :happydance: Good job!
> 
> I don't currently have any tattoos but I want to get one. In high school, one of my friends was murdered in a double homicide/suicide. I'd like to get her name tattooed on my wrist. I would like to remember her even when I'm old and senile but I also want it as a reminder that you never know when your time is up so don't wait to say and do things. It was definitely a very tough lessen learned.

:hugs: Big Hugs I love Lucy I think that is a really nice gesture :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

:flower:


chickenchaser said:


> HoneyBee144 said:
> 
> 
> That sounds like a really nice tattoo NurseSooz :)
> I have 4 tattoos, I have celtic sort of patterns on my lower back and either side of my hip, then I have a heart with a lock and a key on the end of a ribbon which trails down my back (if that makes sense!) on my upper back. My last one I got a few weeks ago was on my ring finer which just says 'love' with a little heart :) I've got 2 more planned, one on my wrist and one on my foot. I'm not sure where but I'd like a four leaf clover and then I'd have my babies birthday or something related to my baby under it.
> Didn't realise flowers were a fertile symbol though, that's really nice
> 
> xx
> 
> OOOOhhhhh I REALLY like to sound of the lock and key on a ribbon, Can we have a pic? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: I've tried to upload a pciture but I'm not sure if its worked, I've never done pictures or quotes before so hoping its come out ok!
 



Attached Files:







my tattoo.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NurseSooz

That's AWESOME and beautifully done!! What a wonderful piece of art! I have two swallows on my back which represent my husband and myself. All the way down my back between them are stars =) I would upload a pick but I don't know how....


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Thank you :flower: I've tried to upload a pciture but I'm not sure if its worked, I've never done pictures or quotes before so hoping its come out ok!

I Love it :thumbup:


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> chickenchaser, it worked! :happydance: Good job!
> 
> I don't currently have any tattoos but I want to get one. In high school, one of my friends was murdered in a double homicide/suicide. I'd like to get her name tattooed on my wrist. I would like to remember her even when I'm old and senile but I also want it as a reminder that you never know when your time is up so don't wait to say and do things. It was definitely a very tough lessen learned.
> 
> :hugs: Big Hugs I love Lucy I think that is a really nice gesture :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! It was a very tough thing for me to get through. I don't think anyone ever expects something like that to happen when you're that young, iykwim?


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you very much ladies :hugs:

I love Lucy: I'm really sorry that happened, that's terrible! Like you say no one expects that to happen let alone when you're so young, it must have been tough. That is a lovely idea to have their name tattoo'd on your wrist though, such a lovely meaning and finding a positive in a very negative situation


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee, I have just noticed your ticker OMG you are getting married in a week:yipee: How excited are you? What are your wedding plans? I love a wedding, I want to do it all again. Please share. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Have you girls notice your broodiness to be linked with how your life is going? For example for me because we need to get the house habitable before we ttc I'm always more broody when things have slowed down. It almost seems to be linked with my frustration.
At the moment because we are getting the playroom sorted my broodiness isn't bad but I know once DH is back at work and things slow down again I will be super frustrated.
Just wandered if everyone feels the same.


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Have you girls notice your broodiness to be linked with how your life is going? For example for me because we need to get the house habitable before we ttc I'm always more broody when things have slowed down. It almost seems to be linked with my frustration.
> At the moment because we are getting the playroom sorted my broodiness isn't bad but I know once DH is back at work and things slow down again I will be super frustrated.
> Just wandered if everyone feels the same.

I can link to this, we have just got our kitchen floor tiled and ordered a new dining table and chairs all in preparation for having a baby and I feel like the time is flying by and I'm not even really thinking about wtt. Then when things aren't being planned is when I am on looking at websites and getting myself all broody!


----------



## NurseSooz

Sorry I've been quiet ladies! Had a girly time yesterday with my mum - we ended up in the buggy and cot section of John Lewis - droool! Off to watch the Edinburgh girls roller derby! Honeybee your wedding is virtually here! Tell us your plans, dress etc!!


----------



## Trying2012

Sounds like a great day Sooz!

My excitement today was seeing my ticker change to 3 months....eeep!

Honeybee, hope all your last minute plans are going okay! so exciting.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow! One week!! I remember that week before our wedding - a busy one, but an organised one! Good luck next week. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Have you girls notice your broodiness to be linked with how your life is going? For example for me because we need to get the house habitable before we ttc I'm always more broody when things have slowed down. It almost seems to be linked with my frustration.
> At the moment because we are getting the playroom sorted my broodiness isn't bad but I know once DH is back at work and things slow down again I will be super frustrated.
> Just wandered if everyone feels the same.
> 
> I can link to this, we have just got our kitchen floor tiled and ordered a new dining table and chairs all in preparation for having a baby and I feel like the time is flying by and I'm not even really thinking about wtt. Then when things aren't being planned is when I am on looking at websites and getting myself all broody!Click to expand...

That's a relief, I was wandering if I was more in love with the idea (the planning) of having a baby rather than actually having one :haha: I have always been such a planner and a shopaholic and after a wedding having a baby is the next best planning/shopping spree. 
I can't wait to start shopping :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Sorry I've been quiet ladies! Had a girly time yesterday with my mum - we ended up in the buggy and cot section of John Lewis - droool! Off to watch the Edinburgh girls roller derby! Honeybee your wedding is virtually here! Tell us your plans, dress etc!!

AAhhh I love girly time with my mum and like you often end up in the baby department. Funny really I think my mum still hasn't given up on us having a family (even after 13 years of marriage). I'm sure she knows we are planning one soon, even though we never say anything in front of her. 

Do your families know your plans to TTC everyone?


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> Sounds like a great day Sooz!
> 
> My excitement today was seeing my ticker change to 3 months....eeep!

YAY :happydance: For the 3 month ticker :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi ladies! Thank you all so much for your kind messages and excitement :) I honestly cannot tell you how excited I am, my mum keeps saying I'm just going to pop! Had my final dress fitting today and it is just perfect, I have no idea who it's by or anything but it's an ivory satin fishtail dress with beading detail underneath the bust, buttons down the back and a train. I'm a 34" hip and bust and a 28" waist so it hugs me in all the right places! We're only having 40 people at the ceremony/meal and then around 120 for the evening do so it's all being kept low key. Had a panic today as went to the jewellers and my wedding ring still wasn't there(they'd had to order it in for me) so I rushed round buying a (cheaper) stand in but 10 minutes after I bought it the jewellers phoned to say mine was in - phew! It's going to be a busy week but I'm hoping that will make the time pass quicker as I'm too excited :yipee::wohoo:

With regards to the question earlier about if family etc know we haven't told anyone but I'm pretty sure my mum knows. Mums just do don't they? We've never hidden the fact that we want children sooner rather than later from either of our families but we haven't gone into detail with them about when/why/where etc! I tend to get all that out on here so that our families don't think I'm just baby obssessed.


----------



## NurseSooz

My mum knows cos she's been supporting me comIng off my antidepressants. One of my friends will also be TTC at the same time do she knows too. Quite nice to have it as a secret with a select few.
I highly recommend women's roller derby as a sport to watch! It was awesome and took my mind totally off broodiness for 2hrs - a record!


----------



## NurseSooz

Happy Easter girlies! I didn't get any Easter eggs :cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

Happy Easter to you too. I didn't get any eggs either, but never mind, i just keep thinking of the diet...


----------



## Trying2012

Happy Easter everyone! I got one egg :bunny:


----------



## Summer_millie

Happy Easter everyone!! Instead of an Easter egg me and my OH started taking our multivitamin conception tablets! They are such big tablets they almost pass as little eggs! 

It's so exciting as it finally feels like we are doing something towards TTC!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Summer_millie said:


> Happy Easter everyone!! Instead of an Easter egg me and my OH started taking our multivitamin conception tablets! They are such big tablets they almost pass as little eggs!
> 
> It's so exciting as it finally feels like we are doing something towards TTC!!

:happydance: I know what you mean, they are massive.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww cute! Congratulations on your step forward. :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

HoneyBee144 said:


> I love Lucy: I'm really sorry that happened, that's terrible! Like you say no one expects that to happen let alone when you're so young, it must have been tough. That is a lovely idea to have their name tattoo'd on your wrist though, such a lovely meaning and finding a positive in a very negative situation

It was very hard to get through. It was my senior year of high school and I remember there were a few months where I just felt sick to my stomach being in that school when I would see the places we'd hang out and just all the memories. I honestly believe that it's easier to grieve an older person than a young one. At least if they're older they got to live their life. A young person doesn't have the chance to. I still feel bad when I think of all the stuff OH and I are doing that she never got to do (get married, have babies, have a career, etc). 

As for the conversation about telling people. I hinted around a bit to my mom and sister that OH and I will potentially be TTC soon but that's about it. I honestly don't want people to know mine and OH's TTC plans because I feel like it adds a bit of pressure. Especially if they're the kind of people to ask if you're pg yet everytime they see you and that can be hard if you miscarry or take awhile to conceive.

On another note, I just found out my SIL is expecting today. It kind of made me hate this day as I feel like if OH and I have trouble TTC it's going to be even more difficult on us with SIL being pg right in front of our faces. But I won't rant about that anymore as I already started a thread and wrote about it in my journal and I don't want to bore anyone who reads one or both of those things. But I hope everyone else had a good Easter.


----------



## NurseSooz

Ilovelucy I feel exactly the same! My SIL is also pregnant. She gives birth in May (when we'll start TTC). I'm convinced, because she conceived within a few months, that I'll struggle to conceive. It's been lovely to watch her blossom but it's also eaten away at me. My OH has never been willing to budge on our TTC date. I know how you feel, it's really painful x


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies as you can see I have made the plunge and changed my siggy. Hope you all like it :hugs:
Can I please just point out the link at the bottom. 
I went to school with Kevin, didn't stay in touch as so many of us don't when we leave and go our separate ways. But when I heard about his loss I wanted to share his story and help if I could. Please read and hear his families story if you can bring yourselves to donate it would mean so much, but at the very least read it, it may save a life of a person you love.

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

NurseSooz said:


> Ilovelucy I feel exactly the same! My SIL is also pregnant. She gives birth in May (when we'll start TTC). I'm convinced, because she conceived within a few months, that I'll struggle to conceive. It's been lovely to watch her blossom but it's also eaten away at me. My OH has never been willing to budge on our TTC date. I know how you feel, it's really painful x

I'm so glad you're going through the same thing. I've been stressing out about it since I found out. Especially considering they weren't even TTC. And if we start TTC when we plan (and hopefully fall right away) we'd be pg at the same time. I'm trying to think of the positives like it could be a great bonding experience for SIL and I and our LOs will probably be close since they could potentially only be months apart in age. But I think the shock/disappointment that I'm not going to be the only one pg in the family is taking over at the moment. :cry: 

Chickenchaser, you might want to check with a mod/admin about whether or not the link in your signature is ok. I might be wrong, but I'm thinking anything where member's could potentially donate money has to be approved.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> Chickenchaser, you might want to check with a mod/admin about whether or not the link in your signature is ok. I might be wrong, but I'm thinking anything where member's could potentially donate money has to be approved.

Thanks hun but already have, I checked with booflebump, she said it ok is signature and if I talk about it just not allowed to do a thread about it. Thanks anyway :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I hope the post office in our new town is better than the one here. I usually avoid going in there all together because the first time I did, I had to send a package which I had never done before. Instead of being helpful the staff member made me feel like an idiot. 

Today, I went to go get my mail with the new key but the only mail in my box was papers saying the box was vacant. Now I know there was a mix up last week where they were supposed to change a different box but instead changed my box. So I call the post office as the forms are from them and the guy I speak to tries to say it's my fault! Excuse me, I have not done anything to say my address has changed so this is not my fault. So I guess we'll see if my mail will be delivered tomorrow like the guy said. If not, I'm sure OH is going to be pissed because he has a $1500 check that is supposed to be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## NurseSooz

Just been for a swim and as I was going in the aquanatal class was coming out :cry: the torture! Not fair!


----------



## BakingEm

I'm tardy for the party, but can I join? We got married last September and have been debating when we should get our baby making on since . . . umm . . . pretty much as soon as we got back from the honeymoon! I'm 3 years older than OH, so I'm a little more antsy than he is. :) After many "discussions," we've finally reached a compromise that we're both excited about. We're planning on NTNP June-Aug and if we have no luck, then actively TTC starting in September. I am SOO excited I can hardly stand it.

I just stopped taking my BC in the middle of my cycle because OH and I hate how it makes me feel, and we just got sick of it. I'm sure all the medical professionals on this thread would not approve, but we just got fed up. I've charted before when we were using the FAM method, and I had really regular cycles and ovulation. I'm planning on charting until June to avoid pregnancy and make sure that my cycles are settling into a routine. Then, I'm hiding the thermometer. I tend to get obsessed with stuff, so I don't want to chart while we're TTC because I know I'll way overanalyze every temperature and make both myself and OH crazy! 

Anyone else TTC their first in their 30s? I'll be turning 30 in June right when we're starting to NTNP. 

So excited that I found this thread and have some people who are on the same general timeline that I am!


----------



## chickenchaser

BakingEm said:


> I'm tardy for the party, but can I join? We got married last September and have been debating when we should get our baby making on since . . . umm . . . pretty much as soon as we got back from the honeymoon! I'm 3 years older than OH, so I'm a little more antsy than he is. :) After many "discussions," we've finally reached a compromise that we're both excited about. We're planning on NTNP June-Aug and if we have no luck, then actively TTC starting in September. I am SOO excited I can hardly stand it.
> 
> I just stopped taking my BC in the middle of my cycle because OH and I hate how it makes me feel, and we just got sick of it. I'm sure all the medical professionals on this thread would not approve, but we just got fed up. I've charted before when we were using the FAM method, and I had really regular cycles and ovulation. I'm planning on charting until June to avoid pregnancy and make sure that my cycles are settling into a routine. Then, I'm hiding the thermometer. I tend to get obsessed with stuff, so I don't want to chart while we're TTC because I know I'll way overanalyze every temperature and make both myself and OH crazy!
> 
> Anyone else TTC their first in their 30s? I'll be turning 30 in June right when we're starting to NTNP.
> 
> So excited that I found this thread and have some people who are on the same general timeline that I am!

Welcome BakingEm I have added you to the list :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will be 36 in June so eeeekkkkkk you are not the oldest here:thumbup:


----------



## J04NN4

Hello ladies - a quick update on my situation - you may have seen the thread already but I got my :bfp: this morning! Really not what we'd planned but a lovely surprise all the same. Almost enough to make me believe in fate! So I guess this is goodbye for now but I hope to see you in first trimester very soon - June's not far off now! Thanks for your support and I really hope this hasn't offended anyone - a couple of you said you'd like to know the outcome. Best of luck and lots of :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Hello ladies - a quick update on my situation - you may have seen the thread already but I got my :bfp: this morning! Really not what we'd planned but a lovely surprise all the same. Almost enough to make me believe in fate! So I guess this is goodbye for now but I hope to see you in first trimester very soon - June's not far off now! Thanks for your support and I really hope this hasn't offended anyone - a couple of you said you'd like to know the outcome. Best of luck and lots of :hugs:

YAY our first BFP. Congratulations and Good luck to you and I will change your status on the front page. Please keep popping in to say Hi. After all you are still part of our group :hugs: we have claimed you :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

chickenchaser said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies - a quick update on my situation - you may have seen the thread already but I got my :bfp: this morning! Really not what we'd planned but a lovely surprise all the same. Almost enough to make me believe in fate! So I guess this is goodbye for now but I hope to see you in first trimester very soon - June's not far off now! Thanks for your support and I really hope this hasn't offended anyone - a couple of you said you'd like to know the outcome. Best of luck and lots of :hugs:
> 
> YAY our first BFP. Congratulations and Good luck to you and I will change your status on the front page. Please keep popping in to say Hi. After all you are still part of our group :hugs: we have claimed you :haha:Click to expand...


Aww thanks so much chickenchaser, that means a lot! I said to my husband earlier 'oh no, now I'll have to make new friends on my forum and I won't be at the same stage as my old friends!' :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies - a quick update on my situation - you may have seen the thread already but I got my :bfp: this morning! Really not what we'd planned but a lovely surprise all the same. Almost enough to make me believe in fate! So I guess this is goodbye for now but I hope to see you in first trimester very soon - June's not far off now! Thanks for your support and I really hope this hasn't offended anyone - a couple of you said you'd like to know the outcome. Best of luck and lots of :hugs:
> 
> YAY our first BFP. Congratulations and Good luck to you and I will change your status on the front page. Please keep popping in to say Hi. After all you are still part of our group :hugs: we have claimed you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww thanks so much chickenchaser, that means a lot! I said to my husband earlier 'oh no, now I'll have to make new friends on my forum and I won't be at the same stage as my old friends!' :haha:Click to expand...

Awww pish posh what is a trimester between friends :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Good luck chick. We'll miss you but you give us hope! Really hope to see you over the other side! How cool is it that you miss the TTC bit! You're always a member of the summer chicks so don't be a stranger! :hugs:


----------



## I Love Lucy

My broodiness is getting me so down. And the more I think about TTC the more I start to feel depressed. I'm so scared of having a difficult time or miscarrying and then finding out SIL is pg is making me worry more about TTC. I just don't think I'm going to be able to cope with her being pg right in front of my face if OH and I have trouble. I know it probably doesn't sound good but I just want to avoid OH's family entirely even though I know that's not an option next week when we're staying with his parents while we paint our new place. That just gets me more upset because his mother usually says or does something to make me feel like crap and I'm just not in an emotional/mental state to just brush it off like I usually do. I just don't feel excited about anything anymore. :cry: :cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

Oh ILovelucy - I know exactly how you feel :hugs: I was in bits when my SIL announced her pregnancy. It was like her announcement meant it wasn't ever going to happen for me. It was like my dreams were crushed and me announcing my pregnancy would never be the same because she got there first. I got so down for weeks about it. I guess I've tried to be as excited for her as I can. I've enjoyed buying her baby stuff and it's given me an excuse to baby shop for me even though I'm buying for her! I still struggle at times but I guess I had to accept there's nothing I can do. Nothing I can say can make you feel better but you're far from alone. I know it's painful chick. I'm sorry.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> My broodiness is getting me so down. And the more I think about TTC the more I start to feel depressed. I'm so scared of having a difficult time or miscarrying and then finding out SIL is pg is making me worry more about TTC. I just don't think I'm going to be able to cope with her being pg right in front of my face if OH and I have trouble. I know it probably doesn't sound good but I just want to avoid OH's family entirely even though I know that's not an option next week when we're staying with his parents while we paint our new place. That just gets me more upset because his mother usually says or does something to make me feel like crap and I'm just not in an emotional/mental state to just brush it off like I usually do. I just don't feel excited about anything anymore. :cry: :cry:

Oh hun :hugs: no matter what I say to you I know it wont make you feel any better. I have been there and it does get better I promise. Please try not to stress (I know that is easier said than done) but stress wont help you get your BFP.


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Good luck chick. We'll miss you but you give us hope! Really hope to see you over the other side! How cool is it that you miss the TTC bit! You're always a member of the summer chicks so don't be a stranger! :hugs:

Awwww, Summer chicks I like that :thumbup: I like that a lot :happydance::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Miniegg27

J04NN4 said:


> Hello ladies - a quick update on my situation - you may have seen the thread already but I got my :bfp: this morning! Really not what we'd planned but a lovely surprise all the same. Almost enough to make me believe in fate! So I guess this is goodbye for now but I hope to see you in first trimester very soon - June's not far off now! Thanks for your support and I really hope this hasn't offended anyone - a couple of you said you'd like to know the outcome. Best of luck and lots of :hugs:

Yay!! Congratulations!!!! X


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks ladies for the support. Yesterday was so rough for me. I think all the stress and worrying just reached its maximum and I basically had a breakdown. It's difficult when I try to explain how fearful I am about having a miscarriage or not being able to get pg to OH because he doesn't really understand why I worry so much about it now since we're not trying. He was trying to be helpful when he told me that we would figure it out if we can't have kids and that we don't need a baby to be happy. But I want a baby, I don't want to have fertility problems, I just want it all to work. 

But after we both calmed down since this whole conversation became very emotional for both of us we discussed our TTC plans again. After our move OH wants me to set up an appointment with my OB/GYN to get the tests she recommended prior to TTC (Rubella and TSH w/reflex to FT4) so will be doing that end of April. We want to wait through May before TTC since that will be our first month in our new place and it gives us an idea of what are bills will be like which OH wants to be sure we can easily afford before expanding our family. If I need to be vaccinated for something then we have May to do it as I read the one vaccination you need to wait a month before TTC (though honestly, I'm not too worried about having a problem with these tests). Granted everything goes well our new goal is to start TTC in June. Chickenchaser you can update that on the first post! :)

I realize things may change but it's nice to have discussed it all and made sure OH and I are on the same page about everything. In the meantime, I'm just going to try to focus on everything that OH and I are doing and basically avoid his family as much as possible. At the moment, I'm feeling positive and I just don't want them to bring me down as they tend to do. So fingers crossed.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> Granted everything goes well our new goal is to start TTC in June. Chickenchaser you can update that on the first post! :)

I'm on to it :thumbup: and I glad you are feeling better about it all :hugs: Hang in there it will happen :happydance:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Thanks chickenchaser, I'm glad I'm feeling more optimistic about it all today. Hopefully everything works out and the rest of my wait speeds by.


----------



## NurseSooz

So glad things are looking a bit more positive. My hubby is always saying "how can you be worrying about something that hasn't even started yet?" he doesn't get the pain at all!


----------



## Miniegg27

I can't believe what i've just heard.....I asked my OH earlier if we could NTNP from July and then start properly trying in December and he has just snapped "NO" at me then said that he wants to wait until December as he wants to go away next year for his 30th and if we have a baby we can't. I know he wants to go away but does he not realise how much i want a baby with him??!! So its a definite I have to wait until December to try :( He keeps changing the goalpost. Originally it was last July then he said we had to wait a year and promised we could try July this year now its December. SOOOOO CROSS!
Sorry ladies just had to rant.
x


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm sorry your OH keeps changing the date on you. That would certainly get me frustrated too. Hopefully he'll change his mind again and you'll be back to trying in July instead of having to wait until December.


----------



## Miniegg27

I Love Lucy said:


> I'm sorry your OH keeps changing the date on you. That would certainly get me frustrated too. Hopefully he'll change his mind again and you'll be back to trying in July instead of having to wait until December.

I hope so too but I really don't think he will, he was quite certain about December. How am I gonna wait an extra 5 months??
X


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> Thanks chickenchaser, I'm glad I'm feeling more optimistic about it all today. Hopefully everything works out and the rest of my wait speeds by.

We are right there with you hun :hugs: Your wait is our wait :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> So glad things are looking a bit more positive. My hubby is always saying "how can you be worrying about something that hasn't even started yet?" he doesn't get the pain at all!

Mine doesn't get it either :nope: But he worries about things that aren't happening so :shrug:


----------



## chickenchaser

Miniegg27 said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your OH keeps changing the date on you. That would certainly get me frustrated too. Hopefully he'll change his mind again and you'll be back to trying in July instead of having to wait until December.
> 
> I hope so too but I really don't think he will, he was quite certain about December. How am I gonna wait an extra 5 months??
> XClick to expand...

Hugs for you miniegg :hugs:, you will work it out. Things always have a way of sorting themselves out. I am a great believer that everything happens for a reason so this might not be what you have planned but it will be fore a reason. Take care hun and always stay positive, we have already had one surprise BFP you never know:flower:


----------



## NurseSooz

Bollocks to irritating blokes!!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Bollocks to irritating blokes!!


:haha::rofl::gun::haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

:hugs: miniegg, sorry to hear that :( I hope he changes his mind before then! It's so much harder to make men understand.

I love lucy: hope things are a bit better with you, sounds like you've had a rough few days! I worry all the time about struggling with conceiving etc and that's without the addded pressure of one of my family being pregnant. I don't mean that to sound offensive but I find it hard enough if someone on my Facebook is pregnant let alone someone close to me! 

I have an irrational fear that my SIL will get pregnant before me, we are about the same age and she has been married for 2 and a half years but they haven't been together as long as me and my OH. It's a silly fear as it's not a competition but I just don't know how I'd cope!
Chickenchaser said it best though: "your wait is our wait"!

xxx


----------



## Miniegg27

Thank you ladies! I'm so glad I'm on here and we're going through this together. Everyone's so lovely on here and I really hope we can continue through to the next stages together! :)
XXX


----------



## ClickClacks

Hey all. May I join in here...?

We recently got married (together for 4 years) and will begin TTC on honeymoon this summer. I've been waiting a while as we both wanted to be married (though not entirely sure why...just a tradition thing I guess?!) but now it's more of a reality, I'm nervous that there'll be problems. Lots of my friends are having issues and it makes you worry a bit eh?

Fingers crossed for all you guys (and us too) for a relatively quick bfp :hugs:


----------



## SilverWillow

Hi everyone, We will be ttc after DD 1st birthday, so from the evening of 24th August precisely! :haha:

I was on here through from wtt up to 3rd tri last time but haven't been on here much since DD was born, but back now :happydance:
Look forward to making some buddies along the way and hope to see a few names I recognise also back for number 2 :flower:

xx


----------



## chickenchaser

ClickClacks said:


> Hey all. May I join in here...?
> 
> We recently got married (together for 4 years) and will begin TTC on honeymoon this summer. I've been waiting a while as we both wanted to be married (though not entirely sure why...just a tradition thing I guess?!) but now it's more of a reality, I'm nervous that there'll be problems. Lots of my friends are having issues and it makes you worry a bit eh?
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you guys (and us too) for a relatively quick bfp :hugs:

Hi Clickclacks, Welcome to the group, What month are you going to be TTC so I can put you on the front, only needs to be a rough guide if you are still noo certain :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

SilverWillow said:


> Hi everyone, We will be ttc after DD 1st birthday, so from the evening of 24th August precisely! :haha:
> 
> I was on here through from wtt up to 3rd tri last time but haven't been on here much since DD was born, but back now :happydance:
> Look forward to making some buddies along the way and hope to see a few names I recognise also back for number 2 :flower:
> 
> xx

Welcome Silverwillow, I have added you to the list :happydance: I love the fact your dates are so precise.


----------



## ClickClacks

Hey ChickenChaser and SilverWillow.

August for us...from the 18th if you want to be precise though that day will include an 8 hour flight so maybe the 19th!!!

Best wishes to everyone :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

ClickClacks said:


> Hey ChickenChaser and SilverWillow.
> 
> August for us...from the 18th if you want to be precise though that day will include an 8 hour flight so maybe the 19th!!!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone :flower:

:happydance: Where are you going on your honeymoon?


----------



## SilverWillow

ClickClacks said:


> Hey ChickenChaser and SilverWillow.
> 
> August for us...from the 18th if you want to be precise though that day will include an 8 hour flight so maybe the 19th!!!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone :flower:


Well ok maybe after a first birthday party and a house full of kids we might be too tired too :blush:....... ok maybe 25th in the morning :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

Welcome girlies! We're all here for you! 

I'm off "glamping" this weekend! First time for everything! Although I think the sperm keeper sees it as an excuse to practice for May.....


----------



## I Love Lucy

This week is flying by and I'm kinda sad that it is because I have so much work to do still. OH and I are moving THIS weekend. I've been packing stuff but it seems like I have gotten nothing done. Thankfully, OH plans to help me pack tonight and tomorrow since he wants everything packed up by Saturday and he knows I can't do it all myself. I just can't wait to get these boxes out of here. They're making me feel very OCD. Everything is so disorganized and it's just a mess and it's really making me want to go nuts and organize/clean everything but I can't. :haha: 

I did get out of the house today and went over to the gym. I haven't worked out in awhile so I'm sure I'm really going to be hurting tomorrow but right now I'm feeling good. I think actually getting out of the house instead of thinking of all the work and the piles of boxes really put me in a good mood. 

I hope you ladies are doing well too!


----------



## bellablue

omg exciting i havnt been on here this much since i was preggo with my daughter lol!

she will be one on sunday we are thinking aug/sept but you never know we are not trying at all right now just enjoying our daughter 

we are moving in our new house we just built in june so like to enjoy the summer then try

we got pregnant the first day we tried last time so if that goes that way again i dont wann try to soon lol

august or sept would be nice but i do know at least by the end of year! ilike a 2 year gap

i do feel a bit guilty tho i dont want my daughte rto think iha done to soon :(

my husband says she will ove the baby as soon as she she sit lol!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> sperm keeper

:rofl:



Have a lovely time, I love camping but never been glamping.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:
 

> This week is flying by and I'm kinda sad that it is because I have so much work to do still. OH and I are moving THIS weekend. I've been packing stuff but it seems like I have gotten nothing done. Thankfully, OH plans to help me pack tonight and tomorrow since he wants everything packed up by Saturday and he knows I can't do it all myself. I just can't wait to get these boxes out of here. They're making me feel very OCD. Everything is so disorganized and it's just a mess and it's really making me want to go nuts and organize/clean everything but I can't. :haha:
> 
> I did get out of the house today and went over to the gym. I haven't worked out in awhile so I'm sure I'm really going to be hurting tomorrow but right now I'm feeling good. I think actually getting out of the house instead of thinking of all the work and the piles of boxes really put me in a good mood.
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well too!

Good luck with your move I Love Lucy. Are you buying your house or are you renting?


----------



## chickenchaser

bellablue said:


> omg exciting i havnt been on here this much since i was preggo with my daughter lol!
> 
> she will be one on sunday we are thinking aug/sept but you never know we are not trying at all right now just enjoying our daughter
> 
> we are moving in our new house we just built in june so like to enjoy the summer then try
> 
> we got pregnant the first day we tried last time so if that goes that way again i dont wann try to soon lol
> 
> august or sept would be nice but i do know at least by the end of year! ilike a 2 year gap
> 
> i do feel a bit guilty tho i dont want my daughte rto think iha done to soon :(
> 
> my husband says she will ove the baby as soon as she she sit lol!

Welcome. I will just put you down for the summer for now :hugs: we can update later :thumbup:


----------



## bellablue

chickenchaser said:


> bellablue said:
> 
> 
> omg exciting i havnt been on here this much since i was preggo with my daughter lol!
> 
> she will be one on sunday we are thinking aug/sept but you never know we are not trying at all right now just enjoying our daughter
> 
> we are moving in our new house we just built in june so like to enjoy the summer then try
> 
> we got pregnant the first day we tried last time so if that goes that way again i dont wann try to soon lol
> 
> august or sept would be nice but i do know at least by the end of year! ilike a 2 year gap
> 
> i do feel a bit guilty tho i dont want my daughte rto think iha done to soon :(
> 
> my husband says she will ove the baby as soon as she she sit lol!
> 
> Welcome. I will just put you down for the summer for now :hugs: we can update later :thumbup:Click to expand...

tyyy very much glad to be here! :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser said:


> Good luck with your move I Love Lucy. Are you buying your house or are you renting?

We're renting it. Couldn't find anything we liked in our price range to buy at this point so we're just renting a bigger place so we can start our family and will hopefully find something we like to buy in a few years. :thumbup:


----------



## ClickClacks

Wow, you all sound so busy! 

Good luck with moving house this weekend and have fun glamping...what are you staying in? 

SilverWillow, that made me laugh. 

ChickenChaser, we're off to St Lucia :happydance: 

Oh and I love the term 'sperm keeper'... a new one on me (still getting used to all the acronyms on here too)!!


----------



## NurseSooz

We're off to stay in wooden cacoons with hot tubs! Woohoo!


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your move I Love Lucy. Are you buying your house or are you renting?
> 
> We're renting it. Couldn't find anything we liked in our price range to buy at this point so we're just renting a bigger place so we can start our family and will hopefully find something we like to buy in a few years. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I sometimes wish we were renting much less hastel at times, sorry having a bad :nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

ClickClacks said:


> ChickenChaser, we're off to St Lucia :happydance:

Luck you, very jealous :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> We're off to stay in wooden cacoons with hot tubs! Woohoo!

NICE :thumbup: Post pics when you get back please:winkwink: Have fun


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your move I Love Lucy. Are you buying your house or are you renting?
> 
> We're renting it. Couldn't find anything we liked in our price range to buy at this point so we're just renting a bigger place so we can start our family and will hopefully find something we like to buy in a few years. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes wish we were renting much less hastel at times, sorry having a bad :nope:Click to expand...

This is the complete opposite of what my OH wishes. He'd love to be in a house somewhere instead of renting. But not much we could do cause I didn't want to move somewhere I hated as we intend to be where ever we move for a long time. :shrug:

I hope everything is okay with you? I'm assuming you're not having a good day.


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm Ok thanks, just trying to sort a few last few details and just a just a bit stressful. I will be OK later, I just want it all sorted so we can move onto TTC, getting a bit frustrated again but it will pass always does. Thanks for caring. X


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser said:


> I'm Ok thanks, just trying to sort a few last few details and just a just a bit stressful. I will be OK later, I just want it all sorted so we can move onto TTC, getting a bit frustrated again but it will pass always does. Thanks for caring. X

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I definitely know how you're feeling. Even though I'm excited about our move and stuff, I just want to fast forward through it all and get right to TTC. If only my OH wasn't so responsible!! :haha:

Just remember we're all here for you!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you hun, that means a lot. I know what you mean about responsible OH, what is it with that, why can't they just throw caution to the wind now and then.


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Thank you hun, that means a lot. I know what you mean about responsible OH, what is it with that, why can't they just throw caution to the wind now and then.

Hope you are okay CC :hugs: as for responsible OHs sounds like we all have them! Wish mine would just through caution to the wind but no :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

*HELLO.... * HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....  

Anyone out there???????? :shrug:

It is very quiet this weekend...............

Is everyone out doing exciting things like moving house and Glaping??????

Feeling a little lonely here :nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

Sorry also feeling a little silly :haha:

But it is quiet, you all obviously have much more interesting lives than me :kiss:

I will call back in later :sleep:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Hello lovely. :)

DH and I plan to visit the in-laws tonight in Sussex, after the Grand National. I have put a few bets on. :D Then, tomorrow, we'll all come back to our place and have a nice day in Kent.


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY I have a friend :happydance:, Good luck. I hope your get a good run with your GG's. Have fun with your inlaws. What a lovely weekend you have lined up, all I have is gardening, housework and damp proofing the new room :wacko: My life is sooo interesting :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

I'm here! Sat refreshing this forum until my doctor's appointment on Tuesday :haha: still so glad I found this place. You all sound like you're having very exciting weekends, even house stuff is fun Chickenchaser! I wish I lived in a house I could make changes to, even boring ones like damp proofing :haha:

I should be packing but I'm actually watching Harry Potter and eating dairylea lunchables :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I should be washing up and packing, but I'm still here. :p DH gets home from work at 4pm, then we watch the horsies and make our way to Sussex. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> I should be packing but I'm actually watching Harry Potter and eating dairylea lunchables :)

The cravings kicked in already? :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

Haha I don't know about a craving but it's the only thing that doesn't turn my stomach! Last night I prepared a beautiful meal for me and OH, was really looking forward to it, and just as it was ready I thought 'Do you know what, I don't want it'. The thought of it made me gag! Feeling rough generally but it's nice to have symptoms so early as it least it shows something's happening!


----------



## chickenchaser

Awww Bless you, Enjoy.


----------



## ClickClacks

chickenchaser said:


> *HELLO.... * HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....

Haha...this made me laugh! Hope you're feeling less lonesome now! I've been productive today but not with anything particularly exciting. Zumba, cleaned the oven (first time we've done it in 3 years, I kid you not...gross!), washing, etc etc. 

Reading a book too called 'Babies in Waiting' (Rosie Fiore) - anyone else read/reading it? It's good so far but I'm only about a 1/3 of the way through.

Chilling for rest of eve...hope you've got something to keep you busy ChickenChaser.

:wave:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm here too chickenchaser, even though I really should be packing but I think since I've been packing/organizing since 9 and it's now 15 till 1, I deserve a bit of a break. And my OH isn't here (he's transporting fish to his parents house) to see me so I can get away with not doing anymore work for a bit. :haha:

As for responsible OH's, mine is not responsible with so much stuff yet when it comes to TTC he wants to make sure everything is right before we start trying. Go figure, the stuff you wish they would be responsible with, they're not but when we don't want them to be responsible, they are. :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

YAY, my buddies are here :happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

Sorry been out at a 6 year olds birthday party! Met my sis in law who recently had a MC, she's doing really well so chuffed with that. 

Now settling down with a glass of wine. Hope you all have a good night xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Can I join in here please?
Me and OH were going to wait until early 2014 but we've decided I am not going for my depo injection in May & we're going to start NTNP :D


----------



## chickenchaser

Kians_Mummy said:


> Can I join in here please?
> Me and OH were going to wait until early 2014 but we've decided I am not going for my depo injection in May & we're going to start NTNP :D

Hi and welcome 2014 to May is a really big change :thumbup:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Thank you :).
Yeah OH just got a new job as a part-timer on a 6 months contract but they are looking to giving him a full-time contract. So we thought why not bring it forward, we're both ready for another :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Kians_Mummy said:


> Thank you :).
> Yeah OH just got a new job as a part-timer on a 6 months contract but they are looking to giving him a full-time contract. So we thought why not bring it forward, we're both ready for another :)

Good for you :happydance:


----------



## Sesity

Hi all, me & my OH are hoping to ttc as of june :) 
We did ntnp for four years to get out son, so we want to be a bit more serious about it this time. I'm not waiting that long again!
I've been thinking about opk's & charting, anyone used these before? Which is best?


----------



## chickenchaser

Sesity said:


> Hi all, me & my OH are hoping to ttc as of june :)
> We did ntnp for four years to get out son, so we want to be a bit more serious about it this time. I'm not waiting that long again!
> I've been thinking about opk's & charting, anyone used these before? Which is best?

Hello and welcome:thumbup: Sorry not tried charting or opks so can't advised you, the other girls might be able to help:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sesity said:


> Hi all, me & my OH are hoping to ttc as of june :)
> We did ntnp for four years to get out son, so we want to be a bit more serious about it this time. I'm not waiting that long again!
> I've been thinking about opk's & charting, anyone used these before? Which is best?

I use both methods currently, and find it really useful to know exactly when I ovulate. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

https://https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&gl=uk&biw=320&bih=391&site=images&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=adventute+in+the+meadow&oq=adventute+in+the+meadow&aq=f&aqi=g-l2&aql=&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.3..0i13l2.2571l14451l0l14845l44l36l3l0l0l4l507l5690l0j8j10j4j0j1l23l0.llsin.&mvs=0#i=10

Back from our cacoon! No TTC practice for us this weekend happydance:) as it was too cold!!! Missed chatting to you all. 2 days till I start my last pill packet!:yipee:


----------



## chickenchaser

OOOhhhh did you have a nice time? I didn't expect glamping to be cold I thought is was meant to be all luxurious. 
We went camping with a couple of friends a few weeks ago and we new it was going to be cold so we took our electric blanket :haha: we were lovely and toasty.


----------



## NurseSooz

It was lovely and romantic but Scotland in April is never warm - we should have brought exte blankets! It definitely wasn't "luxury camping". We got a lovely cooked breakfast at the local b&b this morning though! You're a genius with your electric blanket! How did you get it to heat with nowhere to plug it?


----------



## HoneyBee144

chickenchaser said:


> *HELLO.... * HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....
> 
> Anyone out there???????? :shrug:
> 
> It is very quiet this weekend...............
> 
> Is everyone out doing exciting things like moving house and Glaping??????
> 
> Feeling a little lonely here :nope:

Hello!! Just trying to catch up with everything on here!! 

I got married yesterday :kiss::happydance:

x


----------



## HoneyBee144

ClickClacks said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> *HELLO.... * HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....
> 
> Haha...this made me laugh! Hope you're feeling less lonesome now! I've been productive today but not with anything particularly exciting. Zumba, cleaned the oven (first time we've done it in 3 years, I kid you not...gross!), washing, etc etc.
> 
> Reading a book too called 'Babies in Waiting' (Rosie Fiore) - anyone else read/reading it? It's good so far but I'm only about a 1/3 of the way through.
> 
> Chilling for rest of eve...hope you've got something to keep you busy ChickenChaser.
> 
> :wave:Click to expand...

I've just finished reading Babies in Waiting!! It was soo good, I really enjoyed it :thumbup:

x


----------



## NurseSooz

Sounds like a good book. What's the plot?


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> It was lovely and romantic but Scotland in April is never warm - we should have brought exte blankets! It definitely wasn't "luxury camping". We got a lovely cooked breakfast at the local b&b this morning though! You're a genius with your electric blanket! How did you get it to heat with nowhere to plug it?

:haha: We always have electric hook up, I like to have a few luxuries. We do everything electric including electric cooker, fridge and lights. 

I forgot you were going to Scotland, I can now see why it was a little bit chilly :haha:


----------



## Sesity

Congratulations Mrs honeybee! I hope you had a fab day. 

I got engaged a couple of months ago. We've decided baby first, then wedding in 2014. 

Just thinking aout all that planning makes my brain hurt!


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> *HELLO.... * HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....  HELLO....
> 
> Anyone out there???????? :shrug:
> 
> It is very quiet this weekend...............
> 
> Is everyone out doing exciting things like moving house and Glaping??????
> 
> Feeling a little lonely here :nope:
> 
> Hello!! Just trying to catch up with everything on here!!
> 
> I got married yesterday :kiss::happydance:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Congratulations :happydance: How did it all go, we need to see photos please:hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you Sesity! We decided wedding then baby, it wasn't too bad, we were only engaged 5 months before we got married but it just meant I had to make a decision and stick with it!

Thank you chicken chaser. It all went brilliantly, it was just the perfect day! I will of course get some photo's up :) we're not getting the professional ones back until after the honeymoon I don't think but I shall definitely share them! 

NurseSooz - sounds like you've been having fun! The book is about 3 women who are pregnant, one is in her teens, ones in her twenties, and ones in her thirties. They all face their own problems and issues but they meet on a WTT/TTC/pregnancy forum! Then it's about how they all support each other etc

x


----------



## Miniegg27

Congratulations HoneyBee!!!! Looking forward to seeing photos!! 
That book sounds great, I might buy it for my holiday. 
X


----------



## ClickClacks

Ooh, another wedding! :wedding: Yay! They're so lovely! Congrats - where did you go on honeymoon? NurseSooz, sorry to hear you were so chilly but at least a nice brekkie was had! I'm still really enjoying the book - nice to know of someone else who has read it...am going to lend to my friends IRL who are WTT/TTC. Well, I haven't finished it yet but hopefully I will still think the same when I have! Hope everyone's had a nice Sunday...I've been marking books (thoroughly enjoyable?!) as we're back to school tomorrow.

Happy rest of Sunday! :D


----------



## Trying2012

Congratulations Mrs Honeybee!! :wedding:

Just put the book into my kindle wish list, thanks for the recommendations. 

As for me, I've had a nice family related weekend, nieces 6th birthday on Saturday then lunch with sister and brother in law today. 

I did have a little surprise today when I entered my temps into my chart it put me as ovulated at CD13, earliest so far since stopping BCP, maybe we are finally going onto 'normal' cycles :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> I did have a little surprise today when I entered my temps into my chart it put me as ovulated at CD13, earliest so far since stopping BCP, maybe we are finally going onto 'normal' cycles :thumbup:

YAY:happydance: For CD13 :happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks CC! Am hoping it stays that way!


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Trying2012 said:
> 
> 
> I did have a little surprise today when I entered my temps into my chart it put me as ovulated at CD13, earliest so far since stopping BCP, maybe we are finally going onto 'normal' cycles :thumbup:
> 
> YAY:happydance: For CD13 :happydance:Click to expand...




Trying2012 said:


> Thanks CC! Am hoping it stays that way!

Well it didn't :cry::cry: big temp drop this morning has wiped my chart, also having a lot more signs that I'm about to ovulate so it looks like I just had a few high temps. Frustrated that I'm destined for late ovulation all the time. Although I suppose if I knew that then we would still know the right time! Lol 

I'm so pleased I decided to stop BCP when I did if this is how long it's taking me to regulate.


----------



## NurseSooz

Congrats Mrs Honeybee! Hope you enjoyed every moment! We want to see pics! 
Another Monday - boo! Hopefully it won't bring too many grumpy patients! 1 day till my last pill packet starts - its the contraception advent calendar!


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2012 said:
> 
> 
> I did have a little surprise today when I entered my temps into my chart it put me as ovulated at CD13, earliest so far since stopping BCP, maybe we are finally going onto 'normal' cycles :thumbup:
> 
> YAY:happydance: For CD13 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying2012 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks CC! Am hoping it stays that way!Click to expand...
> 
> Well it didn't :cry::cry: big temp drop this morning has wiped my chart, also having a lot more signs that I'm about to ovulate so it looks like I just had a few high temps. Frustrated that I'm destined for late ovulation all the time. Although I suppose if I knew that then we would still know the right time! Lol
> 
> I'm so pleased I decided to stop BCP when I did if this is how long it's taking me to regulate.Click to expand...

:hugs:It will sort its self out hun hang in there:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Another Monday - boo! Hopefully it won't bring too many grumpy patients! 1 day till my last pill packet starts - its the contraception advent calendar!

Tell me about it :dohh: Back to work today after 16 days off is not good and only just got into work when my boss phoned to ask if i could go over to another unit to cover sick leave:wacko:


----------



## NurseSooz

16 days off! Lucky chicken! We only get Easter fri and mon off. I think the patients what have a meltdown if it were any longer....had a patient today who is TTC and I nearly fell of my chair with excitement for her.....hope I didn't freak her out now...


----------



## chickenchaser

My unit was only closed over the holidays, I took extra leave so I was off the same time as OH which was nice. 

I left work early to get to the clinic to book my appointment to get my implant out. I got there at 4.55 and they wouldn't book it because "its nearly 5.00 and we have locked everything up" I'm sorry but I thought you were open 9-5 AAAAAhhhhhh. Was ever so cross. Will have to try and phone from work tomorrow now.


----------



## NurseSooz

Lame CC! You'll have to get an advent calendar marking your countdown to having it out! 3 weeks today we'll be officially TTC! Eek!


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> My unit was only closed over the holidays, I took extra leave so I was off the same time as OH which was nice.
> 
> I left work early to get to the clinic to book my appointment to get my implant out. I got there at 4.55 and they wouldn't book it because "its nearly 5.00 and we have locked everything up" I'm sorry but I thought you were open 9-5 AAAAAhhhhhh. Was ever so cross. Will have to try and phone from work tomorrow now.

Grrrr hope you have managed to book to get it out! I got mine out in November, best feeling ever. :happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Lame CC! You'll have to get an advent calendar marking your countdown to having it out! 3 weeks today we'll be officially TTC! Eek!


Eeeep!!! How exciting. Can't wait to join you's!


----------



## bellablue

Trying2012 said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Lame CC! You'll have to get an advent calendar marking your countdown to having it out! 3 weeks today we'll be officially TTC! Eek!
> 
> 
> Eeeep!!! How exciting. Can't wait to join you's!Click to expand...

you must be so excited!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

It seems like aaaages as I've started my final pill packet and then I've got my period after! Sounds so daft but the closer it's getting the more impatient I'm getting - I keep saying to my OH - why do I have to take this last packet?! Bloody sperm keeper!! anyone else jumping ship with me? I'm definitely staying with this thread though as you've all been such good support. You summer beauties!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> It seems like aaaages as I've started my final pill packet and then I've got my period after! Sounds so daft but the closer it's getting the more impatient I'm getting - I keep saying to my OH - why do I have to take this last packet?! Bloody sperm keeper!! anyone else jumping ship with me? I'm definitely staying with this thread though as you've all been such good support. You summer beauties!

Hi Ladies I managed to book my appointment to for the 2nd of May at 16.00EEEkkkkkk It was meant to be the week after but they couldn't do it then so had to bring it forward :happydance: Told DH when I got home and he just said OK :haha:

So NurseSooz the answer to your question is YEP I will be jumping ship too in 15 days!!!!!!!!! However we will be in NTNP for a while but :happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

Oh that's ace CC!! Hopefully your cycles will return to normal quite quickly, that's if you don't catch straight away! Have heard a lot about that happening when you come off the implant. 

NurseS, you will have to stay around we need to know how you are getting on.


----------



## chickenchaser

We all need to stay on this thread I want a long list of :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi Ladies! Sorry for the quietness, just spent the past 10 minutes trying to catch up on conversation and think I'm there!

I agree with you NurseSooz, can't believe its 3 weeks away (think I may be a bit longer) I am so excited, I thought I would be impatient but with everything with the wedding and now the honeymoon to make sure everything is set for I don't really have time! It's the perfect distraction but I have a feeling things might change when I go back to work next week. 

Congratulations chickenchaser that's very exciting!! :happydance: pleased for you!

I'll be going to the NTNP section next month as I really don't want to do all the temperature charting etc etc. As we're trying for our first I'd like to try and just relax and let nature work its magic, I know if I start charting etc then I'll get obssessed and my poor husband will be even more at a loss! :haha:

I've tried to attached 2 pictures from the wedding but not sure if they have worked. One if of me and my mum, it shows the dress at its best! The other is me and my husband in the middle and then his best man and his fiancee. They are ones my uncle took, we won't get the prefessional ones till after the honeymoon.

x
 



Attached Files:







me luke pete lucy.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 9









me and mum.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee, you look stunning. Congratulations again.


----------



## NurseSooz

Aw Honeybee! What a beautiful fishtail gown ! You're such a bonnie wee bride! Congratulations! Not long now till we TTC! Eep!

CC we definitely need to stick on here so we can keep each other positive!


----------



## chickenchaser

Nursesooz, just noticed your new siggy I love it, Thank you.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, lovely wedding photos! Congratulations! :)


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm sorry Girls I'm so excited I just want to burst, I can't believe in 2 weeks we will be NTNP.


----------



## Sesity

Honeybee, you look lovely! That dress is amazing!

Chickenchaser - how exiting to be counting down in weeks! I keep counting down too :) days would sound better tgh, only 14 for you!!!

I've got a new phone (android) can anyone reccomend a good fertillity app? Well, any baby/pregnancy app that will satisfy my pregnancy obsession :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I've got period diary - its an Ovulation tracker - its the one with the purPle flower x


----------



## Trying2012

Honeybee, you looked amazing! Loved the dress. 

Am getting all excited for you's ladies who are now onto counting down in days! I know my time will come quickly enough but I just wish it was sooner.


----------



## fifiO

hi ladies :flower:
hope you don't mind me joining you. we're planning to ttc#2 at the end of july. we've been waiting for a while because we're getting married in august and didn't want to be pregnant or have a newborn at the time. so we're trying a month before we get married :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Welcome FifiO! You're welcome here of course! Seems there's a lot of summer brides on this too!


----------



## HoneyBee144

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments :) I loved my dress (as I'm sure every bride does!) I couldn't sit down but it was soo worth it!

Welcome fifiO! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding :thumbup: and I'm slightly jealous as I wanted to start TTC a month before our wedding but DH wouldn't have it :growlmad:

Not long now for all of us though!! :happydance:


----------



## HoneyBee144

WARNING I'm feeling sentimental :haha:

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone on the thread (especially chickenchaser and NurseSooz who I speak to quite regularly now!). Everyone on here is so supportive and it's nice to have a place to just chat about normal things as well as baby stuff with people who understand. 

I hope we all go over to NTNP/TTC together and then fingers crossed see each other in the pregnancy forum as well as it would be lovely to have some friendly faces to go through this incredibly exciting but scary time! 

So thank you guys and here's to the next few months! :flower: :thumbup:

Also I'm quite sad as when we all move over to NTNP/TTC I will be in Australia for 4 weeks so will miss out but don't forget me because I'll be back!! (Fingers crossed with a special aussie present :winkwink:)


----------



## chickenchaser

fifiO said:


> hi ladies :flower:
> hope you don't mind me joining you. we're planning to ttc#2 at the end of july. we've been waiting for a while because we're getting married in august and didn't want to be pregnant or have a newborn at the time. so we're trying a month before we get married :)

Welcome fifiO, Do you have a boy/girl already and how old are they?


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> WARNING I'm feeling sentimental :haha:
> 
> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone on the thread (especially chickenchaser and NurseSooz

You are very welcome hun :hugs: I think it is something about getting ready to TTC I have been very sentimental as well lately.

Group hugs everyone. :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

:hugs: Group hug!!! :hugs:

This is a lovely thread honeybee and it helps it's full of lovely people. My hubby laughs when I talk about you girls. He does an inbetweeners impression, sticks his thumbs up and goes "ooo FORUM FRIENDS!!"

Can't wait to move across with you guys. Although feeling sad just now as my personal trainer (sounds posh - groupon deal!) kept going on today about how it could take ages for BFP cos I've been on the pill...now im convinced :cry:


----------



## Miniegg27

I'm sad I might be far behind you all as have to wait till December now :( If you all leave me I honestly will miss you guys!! 
Nursesooz my friend was on the pill for years and came off 5 months before she started trying. She fell in the first month of trying!! Just stay positive! It can happen!!!
X


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> :hugs: Group hug!!! :hugs:
> 
> This is a lovely thread honeybee and it helps it's full of lovely people. My hubby laughs when I talk about you girls. He does an inbetweeners impression, sticks his thumbs up and goes "ooo FORUM FRIENDS!!"
> 
> Can't wait to move across with you guys. Although feeling sad just now as my personal trainer (sounds posh - groupon deal!) kept going on today about how it could take ages for BFP cos I've been on the pill...now im convinced :cry:

None of us know how long it is going to take us to get our BFP and I think you will find they are a personal trainer not a fertility specialist. Look how often we here about ladies getting pregnant after one missed pill or getting their BFP the month after they come off the pill. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm sad I might be far behind you all as have to wait till December now :( If you all leave me I honestly will miss you guys!!
> Nursesooz my friend was on the pill for years and came off 5 months before she started trying. She fell in the first month of trying!! Just stay positive! It can happen!!!
> X

We wont be leaving you miniegg, We are still planning on hanging around, we are in this together, we promised. :hugs:


----------



## fifiO

aww thanks all for the lovely welcome :) i've got a little boy who's just turned 2 so definitely time for another soon before having a small baby becomes too distant a memory lol. we were going to start ttc last july but figured with the wedding being abroad that would only give us a few months before we would have to stop anyway cos you can't travel after a certain time while pregnant. really hope the next few months go quickly for us all :)


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> My hubby laughs when I talk about you girls. He does an inbetweeners impression, sticks his thumbs up and goes "ooo FORUM FRIENDS!!"

My husband does exactly that too!

And I know it's easier said than done, god knows I worried about it non stop, but try not to worry about how quickly you'll get your BFP. I wasn't on the pill but it only took one broken condom to get me preggers! A friend of mine conceived literally the first time they had sex after coming off the pill, having been on it for about 7 years. Another friend conceived the first time they had sex after having the implant removed which the nurse had told her wasn't even possible! For every sad story there's 100 positive ones. Bear in mind the people who get pregnant super easy don't necessarily need a support network quite so much so you may not see as much of them in forums like this - you're more likely to see people who are having trouble. You'll be fine hun and I WILL see you in first tri very soon :hugs:


----------



## fifiO

:hugs: i have the same fear about ttc and how it will take ages despite having a lo and i know it's a pretty irrational fear. the one thing we all want more than anything and it feels like sods law that it's gonna be hard work to achieve


----------



## NurseSooz

It's so frustrating that it's one of those things in life which we have no control over. It's so unfair. Even more so when you know there's not one thing you can do to get you close to predicting when you'll get your BFP. Lame biology and anatomy - you suck.


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> It's so frustrating that it's one of those things in life which we have no control over. It's so unfair. Even more so when you know there's not one thing you can do to get you close to predicting when you'll get your BFP. Lame biology and anatomy - you suck.

I think we all feel the same, spending all those years trying not to get pregnant!


----------



## bellablue

Miniegg27 said:


> I'm sad I might be far behind you all as have to wait till December now :( If you all leave me I honestly will miss you guys!!
> Nursesooz my friend was on the pill for years and came off 5 months before she started trying. She fell in the first month of trying!! Just stay positive! It can happen!!!
> X

same happened to me first time we tried i got pregnant on our honeymoon it does happen!


----------



## HoneyBee144

I'm scared/frustrated too. I'm the sort of person that like's to plan everything down to the last detail, I like to know when something is going to happen. I wouldn't even mind if it did/does take 6 months or more just as long as I knew this before - which is impossible!

DH isn't much help either bless him! He's convinced we'll conceive first time, I know this is possible and I'm hoping for it but I wish he'd admit that we might not conceive first time either. Especially since, because I've had endometriosis, there is a chance I could have more difficulty and could take me longer. If he could acknowledge both sides I wouldn't mind, but he won't. However that's just his way of keeping my spirits up so I can't be too mad at him! :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I definitely think there's a degree of that with my OH. He just wants me to be happy and not stress about it. I guess I can't make him feel the same way as I do about TTC. I need to stop trying to make him think differently as it just makes me moody!! 
Wouldn't it be awesome if we could meet for a virtual cup of tea and have a good old ranting session!
So...once I finish my period after I take my last pill do we just start ...special-cuddling...from day 1? What's your thoughts. I'm not waiting for my first "natural" period as my periods have always been a bit unpredictable and I could be waiting for god knows how long....what's your thoughts?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I would say do it whenever you want to. Don't stress too much about it. :)


----------



## HoneyBee144

I agree with mrsswaffer, we're just going to do it as and when! I'm really trying to relax for at least the first month or 2 as I worry about everything! Plus I do want poor DH to enjoy this and not feel like I'm just after his sperm! :haha: (not sure if the haha will show up as I'm on my phone!)

Than again I've never been on the pill so not sure about cycles etc? Does it take a few months to get back to normal? Or does it just vary from person to person? I've only ever used condoms :shrug:

And I do wish we could all meet for a tea/coffee and have a natter and put the world to rights!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies, We are going to be a little careful until I have had my first AF after my implant is remove, just because I haven't had any period at all for 6 years so would like a fresh start, so to speak. On slightly the same note I purchased my first box of Tampax in 6 years today, I bet the sales assistant must of thought I was very odd, I had the biggest grin on my face. :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mooncup for me. I'll never go back to tampons. :)


----------



## HoneyBee144

:haha: you must have looked funny chickenchaser, buying them with a big smile!! I've just seen you're in Derbyshire, I was at Westfields shopping centre yesterday doing some honeymoon clothes shopping!! Also my boss' partner lives in Kegworth in Derby. Small world! 

I've never used a mooncup before :blush: in fact they make me nervous! However I have no need as since the start of this month DH decided it would be the "withdrawal" method. Sorry if it's TMI!! It's very sad but I'm quite excited he decided this as it means there's a slim chance we could conceive now :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> :haha: you must have looked funny chickenchaser, buying them with a big smile!! I've just seen you're in Derbyshire, I was at Westfields shopping centre yesterday doing some honeymoon clothes shopping!! Also my boss' partner lives in Kegworth in Derby. Small world

I love westfield it is a great shop :thumbup:

It would be fab to all meet for a cup of tea, would need a bit of traveling for some though :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

It would be nice but like you say a lot of travelling and I can't imagine there is a mid way point for all of us!! 

Not long now ladies!! I'm extremely excited but also slightly disorientated. On the one hand I feel like it's ages away yet on the other I think WOW it really isn't that far away now and it's coming round quickly!!


----------



## fifiO

it is crazy how soon it's nearly summer!! for me it always feel ages away looking ahead but then thinking back to how long we have been waiting it's gone really quickly


----------



## puppymom

NurseSooz said:


> I definitely think there's a degree of that with my OH. He just wants me to be happy and not stress about it. I guess I can't make him feel the same way as I do about TTC. I need to stop trying to make him think differently as it just makes me moody!!
> Wouldn't it be awesome if we could meet for a virtual cup of tea and have a good old ranting session!
> So...once I finish my period after I take my last pill do we just start ...special-cuddling...from day 1? What's your thoughts. I'm not waiting for my first "natural" period as my periods have always been a bit unpredictable and I could be waiting for god knows how long....what's your thoughts?

I also say take it easy and just have fun whenever - don't push anything. Also, many people have had a lot of luck the first cycle off their pill. Apparently there is a fertile surge - sometimes in the first week off!


----------



## NurseSooz

I totally get you honeybee! My ticker is under 3 weeks but it still feels like miles away! Dammit - I'm getting more impatient by the day! I've not let on to OH how frustratedly impatient I am. Damn the pills of doom!


----------



## chickenchaser

Tell be about it. I only have 11 days to go then it is the AF wait that is going to kill me.


----------



## NurseSooz

That sucks CC =( hopefully it won't take long. I know your fertile as soon as the implant is our but i know you'll be feeling the same way as I do about how long and when. OH so laid back he'll fall over - today it was "och wheesht about your broodiness, you're nearly done with the pill".....he don't get it :cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

Ps. At my MIL's tonight and she can't stop going on about/showing me all the baby clothes/furniture/general cute stuff for my SILs baby (due 17/5/12) and it's totally crushing me. Plastering on a smile and going "ooh that's great" when really i'm sobbing inside. Tonight, I've seen her pram, knitted clothes, cot.....i'm just going to run away now.


----------



## ClickClacks

Hello ladies!

Forgot how busy I am each week now I'm back at work until I realised I haven't had a chance to check on here since Sunday! Just been catching up with the convo. Lovely wedding dresses, new people and very exciting times for some of you...almost time to ttc!!

Hope all are well and apologies for joining and then not having much of a chance to say hey...it looks like it might be weekend sessions on here for me! Also looking at a new job so that's made me extra busy...potentially very exciting so fingers are crossed.

Take care all,

ClickClacks


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Ps. At my MIL's tonight and she can't stop going on about/showing me all the baby clothes/furniture/general cute stuff for my SILs baby (due 17/5/12) and it's totally crushing me. Plastering on a smile and going "ooh that's great" when really i'm sobbing inside. Tonight, I've seen her pram, knitted clothes, cot.....i'm just going to run away now.

:hugs: Nursesooz :hugs:


----------



## ClickClacks

Aaahhhh, boo for you NurseSooz. Keep smiling through it. Maybe one consolation is that she'll be gushing over your bump in the not too distant future.

Hugs indeed xx


----------



## NurseSooz

:friends: you guys are awesome for being understanding :cry:


----------



## bellablue

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fifiO

NurseSooz :hugs: i totally sympathise with you. last year my oh's mother would not stop going on about the new grand daughter she was getting and mentioned it every time in conversation and it just killed that it wasn't us having the baby but hopefully this time next year we'll all be heavily pregnant with babies of our own :flower:


----------



## Miniegg27

mrsswaffer said:


> Mooncup for me. I'll never go back to tampons. :)

With the mooncup how easy is it to put in and do you leak with it? I can't understand how it works! Sorry for the questions!!!


----------



## Miniegg27

NurseSooz said:


> Ps. At my MIL's tonight and she can't stop going on about/showing me all the baby clothes/furniture/general cute stuff for my SILs baby (due 17/5/12) and it's totally crushing me. Plastering on a smile and going "ooh that's great" when really i'm sobbing inside. Tonight, I've seen her pram, knitted clothes, cot.....i'm just going to run away now.

Oh no poor you that must have been soul destroying. Just keep your chin up and think you'll have one of your very own soon!!!! :hugs:
X


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Ps. At my MIL's tonight and she can't stop going on about/showing me all the baby clothes/furniture/general cute stuff for my SILs baby (due 17/5/12) and it's totally crushing me. Plastering on a smile and going "ooh that's great" when really i'm sobbing inside. Tonight, I've seen her pram, knitted clothes, cot.....i'm just going to run away now.


:hugs::hugs: Sooz, fingers crossed it won't be long until you have your great news to share with her.


----------



## needshelp

May I join you ladies~! we are planning to NTNP in August/September 2012 as we had our little one in October 2011~Looking forward to meeting some new people!


----------



## NurseSooz

Welcome NH! You can give us all advice if you've already been through the WTT/TTC process! Were you as frustrated and impatient first time as we all are?


----------



## chickenchaser

needshelp said:


> May I join you ladies~! we are planning to NTNP in August/September 2012 as we had our little one in October 2011~Looking forward to meeting some new people!

Hi and Welcome, I have added you to the list:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Miniegg27 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Mooncup for me. I'll never go back to tampons. :)
> 
> With the mooncup how easy is it to put in and do you leak with it? I can't understand how it works! Sorry for the questions!!!Click to expand...

It's really easy to put in - you just fold it over, put it in and it opens up. It doesn't leak at all. In all the years I've used it, mine has never even been full to the top. They're very good - I can't recommend it enough. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

:happydance: I've just ordered 50 ovulation tests :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, CC! I buy mine from eBay. I got some FRERs and CBDs from eBay the other day. They're sitting it the bathroom cupboard, ready for a special cycle!!


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Mooncup for me. I'll never go back to tampons. :)
> 
> With the mooncup how easy is it to put in and do you leak with it? I can't understand how it works! Sorry for the questions!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's really easy to put in - you just fold it over, put it in and it opens up. It doesn't leak at all. In all the years I've used it, mine has never even been full to the top. They're very good - I can't recommend it enough. :)Click to expand...

Will you use them after BD while TTC?


----------



## mrsswaffer

chickenchaser said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Mooncup for me. I'll never go back to tampons. :)
> 
> With the mooncup how easy is it to put in and do you leak with it? I can't understand how it works! Sorry for the questions!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It's really easy to put in - you just fold it over, put it in and it opens up. It doesn't leak at all. In all the years I've used it, mine has never even been full to the top. They're very good - I can't recommend it enough. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Will you use them after BD while TTC?Click to expand...

No, we're going to NTNP, so I'm not going to worry about anything like that. I might lift my hips for a bit after :sex: maybe, but not use the Mooncup for that reason. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I've been buying PTs when they're on offer in boots :lol: I've got 4 now!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I've been buying PTs when they're on offer in boots :lol: I've got 4 now!

:rofl:This is starting to feel like a confessional :haha: But I like it :happydance:


----------



## HoneyBee144

I've not bought anything :nope: DH has put a strict rule on no testing whilst on honeymoon which I understand because I get a little obssessive :blush:

I've managed to convince myself that I'm pregnant at the minute because it's our first month of no contraception just the pull out method! AF is due on Monday but a few days after ovulation I got such bad cramps,they were really painful. I'm also really bloated and a few other symptoms such as metallic taste, cravings and sensitive smell but I do get these often anyway. If I'm honest with myself the cramps could have been stress as it was the run up to the wedding and the bloating is probably down to all the alcohol I've drunk! I don't drink much alcohol really but with the build up to the wedding (my uncle/aunt came over from Australia and bought champagne!) and then the wedding I've drunk a lot more than normal so that's probably it. Took a sneaky FRER about 6 dpo but it came up negative which I knew it would. I told DH and he laughed but not in a horrible way, he just knows what I'm like! 

I did say to him today that I will be sad when AF comes, I can't help it, I'm just so gearing up to TTC. I was surprised because he did actually agree he'll be a bit disappointed too :happydance:

Sorry to ramble on I'm just really happy yet emotionally drained at the same time and needed to share with people who (as always!) understand :kiss:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hi Ladies!
I would love to join this group! DH and I will be starting in at the end of June. I just can't wait :happydance:
Good luck to everyone


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> I've not bought anything :nope: DH has put a strict rule on no testing whilst on honeymoon which I understand because I get a little obssessive :blush:
> 
> I've managed to convince myself that I'm pregnant at the minute because it's our first month of no contraception just the pull out method! AF is due on Monday but a few days after ovulation I got such bad cramps,they were really painful. I'm also really bloated and a few other symptoms such as metallic taste, cravings and sensitive smell but I do get these often anyway. If I'm honest with myself the cramps could have been stress as it was the run up to the wedding and the bloating is probably down to all the alcohol I've drunk! I don't drink much alcohol really but with the build up to the wedding (my uncle/aunt came over from Australia and bought champagne!) and then the wedding I've drunk a lot more than normal so that's probably it. Took a sneaky FRER about 6 dpo but it came up negative which I knew it would. I told DH and he laughed but not in a horrible way, he just knows what I'm like!
> 
> I did say to him today that I will be sad when AF comes, I can't help it, I'm just so gearing up to TTC. I was surprised because he did actually agree he'll be a bit disappointed too :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to ramble on I'm just really happy yet emotionally drained at the same time and needed to share with people who (as always!) understand :kiss:

:hugs:Oh hun I think all this is perfectly normal, I know I'm going to be the same. DH doesn't know about the tests yet as he will laugh but I need to reassure my self that I am ovulating. It will happen just hang in there :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I would love to join this group! DH and I will be starting in at the end of June. I just can't wait :happydance:
> Good luck to everyone

Hello and welcome :thumbup: I have added you to the list :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

HoneyBee144 said:


> I've not bought anything :nope: DH has put a strict rule on no testing whilst on honeymoon which I understand because I get a little obssessive :blush:
> 
> I've managed to convince myself that I'm pregnant at the minute because it's our first month of no contraception just the pull out method! AF is due on Monday but a few days after ovulation I got such bad cramps,they were really painful. I'm also really bloated and a few other symptoms such as metallic taste, cravings and sensitive smell but I do get these often anyway. If I'm honest with myself the cramps could have been stress as it was the run up to the wedding and the bloating is probably down to all the alcohol I've drunk! I don't drink much alcohol really but with the build up to the wedding (my uncle/aunt came over from Australia and bought champagne!) and then the wedding I've drunk a lot more than normal so that's probably it. Took a sneaky FRER about 6 dpo but it came up negative which I knew it would. I told DH and he laughed but not in a horrible way, he just knows what I'm like!
> 
> I did say to him today that I will be sad when AF comes, I can't help it, I'm just so gearing up to TTC. I was surprised because he did actually agree he'll be a bit disappointed too :happydance:
> 
> Sorry to ramble on I'm just really happy yet emotionally drained at the same time and needed to share with people who (as always!) understand :kiss:

I know how you feel. When I get my period after my last pill I'll be gutted if I get another AF. You try and not put pressure on yourself but it's impossible not to when you want it so bad. We were going to start NTNP but I knew that I couldn't do that as I'd still be TTC in my head :dohh: I know I need to chill more about it but it's so difficult when you want something so badly. I think your feelings are natural honeybee and that we'll all feel that way when we stop contraception. :hugs:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Aww thanks ladies!! :hugs: Knew you'd understand and sympathise! I'm sure everyone feels the same everytime AF comes when TTC, at least we can all share it with each other. 
I feel relaxed today, I've suddenly realised in less than 3 weeks we'll be TTC and I need to enjoy the peace and quiet so DH and I are going to go out the next few weekends (before we go on honeymoon!) and do simple things like go to the cinema or out with friends to try and enjoy this time, also it will make it go by quicker and stop me obssessing!!

Right time for a :coffee: - best enjoy having my coffee strong and black while I still can :winkwink: need to move the cat first, he's snuggled up beside me snuffling :)


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Right time for a :coffee: - best enjoy having my coffee strong and black while I still can :winkwink: need to move the cat first, he's snuggled up beside me snuffling :)

HoneyBee make me one :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Haha chickenchaser I would have but I didn't even end up getting one in the end! DH came in and we ended up watching Coraline, its a strange film, ever seen it?


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Haha chickenchaser I would have but I didn't even end up getting one in the end! DH came in and we ended up watching Coraline, its a strange film, ever seen it?

:growlmad:Well your not a very good friend I have been sat here all day waiting for my coffee :coffee: :haha:

Yes I have seen Coraline and yes it is a little odd, enjoyed it though.

No actually I spent the day shopping with OH, SIL and MIL I deserve a medal:haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm watching Edward scissor hands for the first time - its so good! Honeybee - I love cuddling with my wee cat too. She makes me smile and is always there when I'm upset! I watched Coroline and found it a little creepy, didn't quite get it ...


----------



## HoneyBee144

Chickenchaser I definitely don't envy you - my day sounds like heaven and I now feel very guilty for not getting you a well deserved :coffee: :haha:

Pleased it's not just me NurseSooz! Cat or dog but if I'm honest the dog prefers OH and the cat is my baby boy :haha:

I love Edward Scissorhands!! I did enjoy Coraline too. I'm a huge Tim Burton fan, Corspe Bride is one of my favourite films, I just love how they make no sense that way I don't feel like I've missed the point as there usually isn't one! :thumbup:

I'm getting addicted to these smilies... :wacko::winkwink:


----------



## J04NN4

I watched Coraline today too! How weird! It's one of my favourite films. Hope you're all well ladies, seriously not long to go now :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Chickenchaser I definitely don't envy you - my day sounds like heaven and I now feel very guilty for not getting you a well deserved :coffee: :haha:
> 
> Pleased it's not just me NurseSooz! Cat or dog but if I'm honest the dog prefers OH and the cat is my baby boy :haha:
> 
> I love Edward Scissorhands!! I did enjoy Coraline too. I'm a huge Tim Burton fan, Corspe Bride is one of my favourite films, I just love how they make no sense that way I don't feel like I've missed the point as there usually isn't one! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm getting addicted to these smilies... :wacko::winkwink:

I will let you off hun but only because it is you :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> I watched Coraline today too! How weird! It's one of my favourite films. Hope you're all well ladies, seriously not long to go now :happydance:

Hi JO4NN4 How you feeling?


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 said:


> I watched Coraline today too! How weird! It's one of my favourite films. Hope you're all well ladies, seriously not long to go now :happydance:

Hey missy! How's life with your wee jelly bean? So exciting! I see you're going to the Highlands in 3weeks - is that the Scottish highlands? Where abouts you going?


----------



## J04NN4

chickenchaser said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> I watched Coraline today too! How weird! It's one of my favourite films. Hope you're all well ladies, seriously not long to go now :happydance:
> 
> Hi JO4NN4 How you feeling?Click to expand...

Really good thanks, the only real symptom I've had so far is really sore boobs. Like REALLY sore. OH pulled the quilt across me last night and it felt like sandpaper! Oh and TMI - am really constipated. But no puking yet so could be worse. We're off on our holiday to Dominican Republic on Tues so hoping it doesn't kick in while we're there :sick: and then an early scan on the 9th May so fingers crossed for good news and maybe slightly less worry after that!

How about you ladies? Are the last few weeks going quick or dragging? Excited or scared? Hope you're getting lots of practise in :sex: :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> I watched Coraline today too! How weird! It's one of my favourite films. Hope you're all well ladies, seriously not long to go now :happydance:
> 
> Hey missy! How's life with your wee jelly bean? So exciting! I see you're going to the Highlands in 3weeks - is that the Scottish highlands? Where abouts you going?Click to expand...

Hello! Yeah I'm feeling pretty good thanks - see above for news re: jellybean :)

And yes it's the Scottish Highlands (so should I say wee bairn?!) - about 80 miles north west of Inverness, not far from a town called Gairloch. (Mellon Charles to be precise if you fancy a nose on Google maps). So yeah we'll be passing by your way en route in a few weeks!

How are you? See questions I asked CC :haha:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey JO4NN4, congratulations!! Pleased to see everything is going well, I hope you have a lovely time in the Dominican, I've always wanted to go. You'll have to let us know how you're scan goes :)
Not sure about the other ladies but things for me are swinging rapidly between going really slow and then suddenly going really fast, my head is in a spin! Safe to say I'm extremely excited though :) :)


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 and summer chickies - 
I'm beginning to get to that terrified and excited stage. One minute I'm convinced I'm infertile and will never get a BFP. The next minute i'm worrying about ruining my body (not that I have the dream figure by a long stretch..!!). Then I'm worried about my pregnancy going wrong. Them I'm excited at the thought of being pregnant and being a maw....I'm just a bit of an emotional liability at the mo....I finish the pill 2 weeks last Saturday....still seems like a decade away.....that's today's brain dump...
It was really sweet yesterday though - went out for a cheeky Sunday Kopparberg on the sun (strawberry mmmm) and my OH said he's going to be so protective when I get pregnant. Aw bless.


----------



## fifiO

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4 and summer chickies -
> I'm beginning to get to that terrified and excited stage. One minute I'm convinced I'm infertile and will never get a BFP. The next minute i'm worrying about ruining my body (not that I have the dream figure by a long stretch..!!). Then I'm worried about my pregnancy going wrong. Them I'm excited at the thought of being pregnant and being a maw....I'm just a bit of an emotional liability at the mo....I finish the pill 2 weeks last Saturday....still seems like a decade away.....that's today's brain dump...
> It was really sweet yesterday though - went out for a cheeky Sunday Kopparberg on the sun (strawberry mmmm) and my OH said he's going to be so protective when I get pregnant. Aw bless.

aww don't worry all those feelings are totally normal. the worrying never stops! i feel bad if i eat something unhealthy cos it's not doing my body any good, then i worry that i'll have trouble conceiving for whatever reason and if i do conceive i imagine all the unlikely things that could go wrong etc the list is endless. bless your oh that's really sweet :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Thankyou FifiO, I feel like my emotional swings are less abnormal now. I've never felt anything like this before! They should give you warnings through puberty and when you get married! God knows the state I'd be in if you guys weren't here!:flower:


----------



## J04NN4

Aw thanks ladies. Don't worry Sooz (well, don't worry about worrying!) - I think everyone feels the same. I agree though, it totally blindsided me, I thought once I was through puberty I was past the worst until the menopause :haha:

I've had a bit of a shite day, lay awake with really bad period type pains all down one side last night so off to A+E for me today suspecting an ectopic. After 4 hours and gallons of water for pee tests/full bladder I had an ultrasound and saw my little gestational sac! It has a yolk and a foetal pole which is the beginning of the baby itself - and to top it off it's all in the right place - yay! Turns out the pain I was getting is from my little clump of cells irritating an old injury from my bitch GP putting a coil in wrong. I'm feeling much better now and very proud of our good old NHS. I know everyone moans about it but they sort you out when you need it. Oh and to top it all off the nurse testing my pee sample was my bloody next door neighbour! Thankfully she was very professional but *cringe*

Anyway sorry for the essay, just don't have anyone else to talk to at the minute - no one in real life knows and I don't really know anyone in first tri. It can be a bit intimidating in there sometimes so take my advice ladies and stick together! Please tell me to bugger off if I'm offending anyone though.


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> I finish the pill 2 weeks last Saturday

Just re read this - omg it's so soon! Woop woop! Fingers crossed for catching that notorious fertility surge. Best get down to it lady :winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:
 

> Aw thanks ladies. Don't worry Sooz (well, don't worry about worrying!) - I think everyone feels the same. I agree though, it totally blindsided me, I thought once I was through puberty I was past the worst until the menopause :haha:
> 
> I've had a bit of a shite day, lay awake with really bad period type pains all down one side last night so off to A+E for me today suspecting an ectopic. After 4 hours and gallons of water for pee tests/full bladder I had an ultrasound and saw my little gestational sac! It has a yolk and a foetal pole which is the beginning of the baby itself - and to top it off it's all in the right place - yay! Turns out the pain I was getting is from my little clump of cells irritating an old injury from my bitch GP putting a coil in wrong. I'm feeling much better now and very proud of our good old NHS. I know everyone moans about it but they sort you out when you need it. Oh and to top it all off the nurse testing my pee sample was my bloody next door neighbour! Thankfully she was very professional but *cringe*
> 
> Anyway sorry for the essay, just don't have anyone else to talk to at the minute - no one in real life knows and I don't really know anyone in first tri. It can be a bit intimidating in there sometimes so take my advice ladies and stick together! Please tell me to bugger off if I'm offending anyone though.

OMG, so glad all is OK, you must have been frantic :hugs: Don't worry about the essay and you are always welcome here, even if you did get impatient and could wait just a couple of months so we all went over to fist tri together :haha: Have a lovely holiday and look after yourself and little pip while your away. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4 and summer chickies -
> I'm beginning to get to that terrified and excited stage. One minute I'm convinced I'm infertile and will never get a BFP. The next minute i'm worrying about ruining my body (not that I have the dream figure by a long stretch..!!). Then I'm worried about my pregnancy going wrong. Them I'm excited at the thought of being pregnant and being a maw....I'm just a bit of an emotional liability at the mo....I finish the pill 2 weeks last Saturday....still seems like a decade away.....that's today's brain dump...
> It was really sweet yesterday though - went out for a cheeky Sunday Kopparberg on the sun (strawberry mmmm) and my OH said he's going to be so protective when I get pregnant. Aw bless.

Sooz don't worry all your worries are normal :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 said:


> Aw thanks ladies. Don't worry Sooz (well, don't worry about worrying!) - I think everyone feels the same. I agree though, it totally blindsided me, I thought once I was through puberty I was past the worst until the menopause :haha:
> 
> I've had a bit of a shite day, lay awake with really bad period type pains all down one side last night so off to A+E for me today suspecting an ectopic. After 4 hours and gallons of water for pee tests/full bladder I had an ultrasound and saw my little gestational sac! It has a yolk and a foetal pole which is the beginning of the baby itself - and to top it off it's all in the right place - yay! Turns out the pain I was getting is from my little clump of cells irritating an old injury from my bitch GP putting a coil in wrong. I'm feeling much better now and very proud of our good old NHS. I know everyone moans about it but they sort you out when you need it. Oh and to top it all off the nurse testing my pee sample was my bloody next door neighbour! Thankfully she was very professional but *cringe*
> 
> Anyway sorry for the essay, just don't have anyone else to talk to at the minute - no one in real life knows and I don't really know anyone in first tri. It can be a bit intimidating in there sometimes so take my advice ladies and stick together! Please tell me to bugger off if I'm offending anyone though.

I'm so glad you've shared. You poor chick you must have been cacking yourself. I'm so glad it all l


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 said:


> Aw thanks ladies. Don't worry Sooz (well, don't worry about worrying!) - I think everyone feels the same. I agree though, it totally blindsided me, I thought once I was through puberty I was past the worst until the menopause :haha:
> 
> I've had a bit of a shite day, lay awake with really bad period type pains all down one side last night so off to A+E for me today suspecting an ectopic. After 4 hours and gallons of water for pee tests/full bladder I had an ultrasound and saw my little gestational sac! It has a yolk and a foetal pole which is the beginning of the baby itself - and to top it off it's all in the right place - yay! Turns out the pain I was getting is from my little clump of cells irritating an old injury from my bitch GP putting a coil in wrong. I'm feeling much better now and very proud of our good old NHS. I know everyone moans about it but they sort you out when you need it. Oh and to top it all off the nurse testing my pee sample was my bloody next door neighbour! Thankfully she was very professional but *cringe*
> 
> Anyway sorry for the essay, just don't have anyone else to talk to at the minute - no one in real life knows and I don't really know anyone in first tri. It can be a bit intimidating in there sometimes so take my advice ladies and stick together! Please tell me to bugger off if I'm offending anyone though.

I'm so glad you've shared. You poor chick you must have been cacking yourself. I'm so glad it all lOoks positive :hugs: i also appreciate your praise for the NHS, I'm dead proud that I work as part of it. I know it gets stick but it really is wonderful and when it works well it's AWESOME. 
I actually envy you as having this "wee surprise" pregnancy as you've missed all the TTC terror! Hurrah for broken prophylactics!
Thanks for being understanding as always ladies. It's not long so my OH better watch out!!


----------



## J04NN4

Aw thanks ladies, by the time I get back it will be MAY and some of you will be trying already! Woo hoo! 

I know, good old broken condoms eh? I wonder how many of us are the result of failed contraceptives? Don't know if I'd ever tell this LO so who knows?! My OH is thrilled, he told me the other day he was secretly hoping something like this would happen as he knew, and I quote 'You'd be such a mental bitch if we actually had to try'. Charming :haha:

Well I'd better go and finish packing (nothing like leaving it 'til the last minute) so this'll probably be my last post for a couple of weeks. I'm going to be so lost without it! Looking forward to catching up with you all when I get home :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Aw thanks ladies, by the time I get back it will be MAY and some of you will be trying already! Woo hoo!
> 
> I know, good old broken condoms eh? I wonder how many of us are the result of failed contraceptives? Don't know if I'd ever tell this LO so who knows?! My OH is thrilled, he told me the other day he was secretly hoping something like this would happen as he knew, and I quote 'You'd be such a mental bitch if we actually had to try'. Charming :haha:
> 
> Well I'd better go and finish packing (nothing like leaving it 'til the last minute) so this'll probably be my last post for a couple of weeks. I'm going to be so lost without it! Looking forward to catching up with you all when I get home :hugs:

:wave: Bye have a lovely time.

I was an oopppss baby, My dad has always called me his love baby. I think this is lovely and I have never felt unwanted infact knowing that my mum and dad love each other that much (even with 2 other little one in the house) I think is great. :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Have a lovely holiday and spend the whole time being very excited!! 
It's annoying the b-jeesus out of me that I have to have a period a few days after I stop the pill. Why can't it be thunderbirds-are-go the day after I stop it?!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Have a lovely holiday and spend the whole time being very excited!!
> It's annoying the b-jeesus out of me that I have to have a period a few days after I stop the pill. Why can't it be thunderbirds-are-go the day after I stop it?!

At least you know when you will get your AF I need to just sit and wait until she decides to visit :coffee:


----------



## NurseSooz

Have you had the implant for a while CC and has it been a good method for you? I've seen so many girls with crazy bleeding on it I'm nervous to ever give it a shot...


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Have you had the implant for a while CC and has it been a good method for you? I've seen so many girls with crazy bleeding on it I'm nervous to ever give it a shot...

Butting in a little! I had the implant, had it out in November after a year (did have one before that for the full 3 years) I had crazy bleeding in terms of you had no idea at all when you were going to bleed, it just seemed to appear for me and normally at the times that you really didn't want it to! My GP then prescribed the pill to take alongside it to try and allow me the ability to holiday etc without worrying about AF coming on. I took the pill for a few months then requested to take the implant out. There was no way I wanted to be taking two things at once no matter how safe the GP said it was.

I wouldn't be rushing to put it back in again thats for sure!


----------



## NurseSooz

Aye I've had a lot of lassies come to my clinic with similar issues with it. Yet there are some who love it and wouldn't be with out it!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Aye I've had a lot of lassies come to my clinic with similar issues with it. Yet there are some who love it and wouldn't be with out it![/QUOTE
> 
> This is my second implant and I have loved them. I will defiantly have another one after we have had a LO. I have only had 1 AF in 6 years and I think that was because I lost a lot of weight very quickly. Otherwise I haven't even had any spotting. I have recommended it to friends who have tried it and also getting on with it really well. I think it's one of those things you either love or hate.


----------



## chickenchaser

Not had a good day today girls, I have got another UTI but I think I have caught it early this time. What made it worse was that because the antibiotics I have to have (others don't work for me) are not suitable for pregnant women my GP made me do a test, just to make sure. I new it was going to be negative but even so you still hope don't you. So hopefully I will be over the infection by next week (I only have a week of tablets) so it wont be a problem for when my implant comes out next week. I'm going to be hitting the cranberry juice I think.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hi, I'm fairly new, been lurking more than posting as I'm in the process of planning our September wedding :) So we're hoping for a honeymoon baby!! Hope to get to know you all in the upcoming months :)


----------



## fifiO

chickenchaser said:


> Not had a good day today girls, I have got another UTI but I think I have caught it early this time. What made it worse was that because the antibiotics I have to have (others don't work for me) are not suitable for pregnant women my GP made me do a test, just to make sure. I new it was going to be negative but even so you still hope don't you. So hopefully I will be over the infection by next week (I only have a week of tablets) so it wont be a problem for when my implant comes out next week. I'm going to be hitting the cranberry juice I think.

:hugs: UTIs are the worst! hope it eases up for u soon. i get them quite frequently especially if we dtd too often so i'm dreading getting one while ttc and having to take antibiotics. i'm drinking plenty of water these days lol :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome rachybaby85, I have added you to the list.


----------



## NurseSooz

Aww CC:nope: that sucks. I used to be so prone to them it was a nightmare. My heart sunk when I used to get up in the morning and my urine had that mingen "UTI" smell. Then I'd start peeing razor blades :nope: one time it was really bad I was peeing blood! (tMI I know) I get distressed cos I can't take any of the cystitis relief remedies as I boke the moment it goes into my mouth. I SWEAR by barley water - it gets rid of the burning. I dread dtd loads when TTC as I'm terrified of getting them loads again. I totally feel your pain. It's like winning the lottery when you can finally pee normally again! Get well soon CC :flower: xxx

I'm feeling like crap tOday too. Having a mega down day. Today's worry is - when should we start dtd? How long after my bleed when I stop my period? For the exact reason above I'd rather not have to constantly dtd every day for the next few months....*whimpers* :sad:


----------



## annaki

Hello all!

Can I be added to the list/thread?

I have also been lurking on these forums for a while. Me and husbands celebrate our 2yr anniversary in a months time, and we are planning on TTC while on holiday in June/July. We are so excited! I have picked my pram and have my fertile windows all marked out . Think my DH thinks I'm going a little made about it all but I am so broody! Hope to have an EDD around next spring time. Came off BC 18 month ago and we are ATM avoiding ovulation days. It will be so weird when we are actually trying!

Looking forward to when we are TTC.  hoping for a BFP soon


----------



## chickenchaser

The pain isn't to bad to be honest, just back ache at the moment and feeling generally yuck, so not bad. My test wasn't off the scale like last time, thank goodness. My mum suggested barley water I will give it a try.

As for your worry, my friend said yesterday she did first month CD 6, 8,10,12,14 and 16 then second month CD 5,7,9,11,13,15,17. If you dont catch then back to month one but continue to CD 18 and 20. But she got her BFP on first try with her first and second try with her second and she was 38 and 41 so she was also working against the stats. This is what I'm planning on doing but i will also use ovulation sticks just to make sure i'm ovulating after the implant.


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi annaki and welcome. Where are you going on holiday?

On a slightly different note we have reached 25 members :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

CC - I'm pretty brainless when it comes to cycles so would I dtd on the cycle days you've listed? Is CD1 the first day of my period? Ive never charted anything before do apologies for being a clueless eejit.


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's a lot of :sex:!!


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm so confused....:nope:


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi ladies! Sorry I've not posted for a few days, had a rough few days! Back now though :)

Whoo for 25 members!! We are growing!!

I'm completely clueless on 'cd1' etc, I've never charted and don't intend to but its always handy to know, so now I'm intrigued!

Sorry you've not been well chickenchaser :( hope you are feeling better! I know what you mean about having to take the test and it being negative, my af was late and I took one which I knew would be negative but I cried my eyes out after :( not long now though!

Oh my god NurseSooz your ticker!!!!! Practically 1 week!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! :) :)


----------



## Trying2012

Cd1 is the first day of your period it then counts up to CD whatever length your cycle is and as soon as your period starts you are back to CD1.

I do chart, mainly as I have used BCP for so long I wanted to make sure I am ovulating and get an idea of what time of the month that I ovulate on or around so that I can be picking the best time to BD when the time comes to ttc. It has been great for me as my cycles are nowhere near what is classed as the norm! Ie: 28 day cycle with ovulation around CD14.

Whoohoo as well for 25 members! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

You guys are so awesome :hugs: Thanks for your help :hugs: I didn't even know you could chart on bcp as your cycle is determined for you? I always notice a mega change in my CM for about a week mid cycle. That's all I know! You've got me concerned that I haven't been charting.....


----------



## Trying2012

Don't be concerned not charting, there is no need to if you dont want to go down that route.

Keeping an eye on your CM is enough to estimate ovulation dates, more egg white like the more fertile you are at that time. 

My aim is to use Fertility Awareness method to both plan and prevent pregnancy as ideally don't want to go back on BCP until after I am finished having kids, that's another reason why I'm learning to chart.


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> CC - I'm pretty brainless when it comes to cycles so would I dtd on the cycle days you've listed? Is CD1 the first day of my period? Ive never charted anything before do apologies for being a clueless eejit.

Your not an eejit :nope: I don't chart either but I do read and that is where I learn the lingo. I think trying2012 has covered it all hugs:Thanks) but if your unsure ask, no judging or TMI here, we are in this together.


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> That's a lot of :sex:!!

 :haha::happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

After all the times he's wanted it and I've told him t'bugger off I bet he's going to take a strop at having to do it all the time! :lol:


----------



## mickella

Welp, we've had a couple very vague conversations about it, but signs are pointing to moving from preventing to NTNP after my birthday on July 16th :) I told him I'd rather not be in a most likely nauseous stage of pregnancy for our birthdays (his is 5 days before mine :) ) and he said "i know we can hold out until then!" but that's really all we've talked about. So my sights are set on NTNP in July!
Any ladies have any advice as far as bringing up the subject and how to go about it? I'm slightly nervous about the conversation for some reason, I'd just hate to hear him say no. :(


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mickella said:


> Welp, we've had a couple very vague conversations about it, but signs are pointing to moving from preventing to NTNP after my birthday on July 16th :) I told him I'd rather not be in a most likely nauseous stage of pregnancy for our birthdays (his is 5 days before mine :) ) and he said "i know we can hold out until then!" but that's really all we've talked about. So my sights are set on NTNP in July!
> Any ladies have any advice as far as bringing up the subject and how to go about it? I'm slightly nervous about the conversation for some reason, I'd just hate to hear him say no. :(

First, your birthday is the day after mine :thumbup: 
Second, I was trying to think how my hubby and I first started talking about it.... I couldn't get past the fact that we almost have the same birthday :haha:
BUT.... I think that you're going to have to bring it up eventually, so if he's going to say no, at least you could bring it up now instead of thinking and thinking about it and then being let down. I think our talk of babies started out jokingly. Does he talk about wanting kids? When you say vague... how vague are we talking?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I started charting after I came off the pill in October, basically just so I'd know when to expect AF and whether or not I was ovulating. Now, we're using the FAM method to prevent pregnancy (only this cycle, then onto NTNP!), and we wouldn't be able to do that without charting. I'm really glad I discovered charting, because it gives me an insight into my own personal cycle. It's not for everyone, but it only involves taking your temperature every morning and watching for CM. :) I guess it's a bit control-freaky, but I like it. :haha:

According to my charts, in our second month of NTNPing, if AF doesn't show, I should be testing on 10th July - our 2nd wedding anniversary. :) The only thing is, we'll be on holiday with my dad and his little family - I don't know how we'll be able to keep it quiet if we get a BFP!! Eeeep!


----------



## RileysMummy

Hiya can I join. We have a 17m girl Millicent, and hubby & I originally planned to start ttc after her 2nd birthday but now we feel summer time, July, is a good time to start ttc for her sibling. Hubby is off to Afghanistan next October time so we'd love to have our baby born before then, hopefully a few months old before he goes. So excited to start. We have an angel baby Riley who died in Nov 2009, I was 25 weeks pregnant, we fell pregnant with Millicent in the February and although we did want her we weren't positively trying so it wil be nice to experience all the testing and symptom spotting etc lol :D xxx


----------



## NurseSooz

C'mon week, get a shift on! This has been the slowest week on history - always the way when you're waiting for something!


----------



## chickenchaser

mickella said:


> Welp, we've had a couple very vague conversations about it, but signs are pointing to moving from preventing to NTNP after my birthday on July 16th :) I told him I'd rather not be in a most likely nauseous stage of pregnancy for our birthdays (his is 5 days before mine :) ) and he said "i know we can hold out until then!" but that's really all we've talked about. So my sights are set on NTNP in July!
> Any ladies have any advice as far as bringing up the subject and how to go about it? I'm slightly nervous about the conversation for some reason, I'd just hate to hear him say no. :(

I'm not the best person to advise you here. But my story may help a little. Me and DH are total opposites and I like everything planned and pre-organised, however he likes thing to just happen. So a couple of years ago when we first started talking about a family he just asked that I waited until the house was finished (we have been renovating a 1930 wreck for 7 years now) as he didn't want to bring a baby into a dust pile. Anyway my implant runs out next week and he know this and I have just told him that I'm not having another one in. So we are NTNP come next week. :happydance: So no real discussion sorry.


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> I started charting after I came off the pill in October, basically just so I'd know when to expect AF and whether or not I was ovulating. Now, we're using the FAM method to prevent pregnancy (only this cycle, then onto NTNP!), and we wouldn't be able to do that without charting. I'm really glad I discovered charting, because it gives me an insight into my own personal cycle. It's not for everyone, but it only involves taking your temperature every morning and watching for CM. :) I guess it's a bit control-freaky, but I like it. :haha:
> 
> According to my charts, in our second month of NTNPing, if AF doesn't show, I should be testing on 10th July - our 2nd wedding anniversary. :) The only thing is, we'll be on holiday with my dad and his little family - I don't know how we'll be able to keep it quiet if we get a BFP!! Eeeep!

I admire you for having the self control and foresight. I would never remember to take my temperature every morning. I'm sure I am half way to work before I even wake up :haha:


----------



## mickella

thanks for your story! me and my hubs are the same way as you two! he surely realizes that i mean business with all my baby talk, but we will see. thank you and good luck! the renovations sound like a blast!


----------



## chickenchaser

RileysMummy said:


> Hiya can I join. We have a 17m girl Millicent, and hubby & I originally planned to start ttc after her 2nd birthday but now we feel summer time, July, is a good time to start ttc for her sibling. Hubby is off to Afghanistan next October time so we'd love to have our baby born before then, hopefully a few months old before he goes. So excited to start. We have an angel baby Riley who died in Nov 2009, I was 25 weeks pregnant, we fell pregnant with Millicent in the February and although we did want her we weren't positively trying so it wil be nice to experience all the testing and symptom spotting etc lol :D xxx

Hi and welcome, I have added you to our list :happydance: Your little one is beautiful and so sorry that you lost your Riley that must have been so hard. Good luck with your TTC journey :hugs:


----------



## mickella

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> mickella said:
> 
> 
> Welp, we've had a couple very vague conversations about it, but signs are pointing to moving from preventing to NTNP after my birthday on July 16th :) I told him I'd rather not be in a most likely nauseous stage of pregnancy for our birthdays (his is 5 days before mine :) ) and he said "i know we can hold out until then!" but that's really all we've talked about. So my sights are set on NTNP in July!
> Any ladies have any advice as far as bringing up the subject and how to go about it? I'm slightly nervous about the conversation for some reason, I'd just hate to hear him say no. :(
> 
> First, your birthday is the day after mine :thumbup:
> Second, I was trying to think how my hubby and I first started talking about it.... I couldn't get past the fact that we almost have the same birthday :haha:
> BUT.... I think that you're going to have to bring it up eventually, so if he's going to say no, at least you could bring it up now instead of thinking and thinking about it and then being let down. I think our talk of babies started out jokingly. Does he talk about wanting kids? When you say vague... how vague are we talking?Click to expand...

looks like july is a good month ;) we talk all the time about "when we have kids", "our kids", "when you're pregnant" etc etc, so it's not that we're in the dark about that. we do want kids. the most recent conversation we had about it was i made an offhand comment about how i really don't want to get pregnant in the next couple of months so we can celebrate birthdays without me being sick. he said "i'm sure we can hold out until then!" meaning after birthdays. i just don't think he realizes i mean i want to stop preventing as soon as the clock chimes midnight on the 16th. haha we will see and i'll keep yall informed. thanks for the stories and sorry for the two posts, i'm new to this forum thing. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

mickella said:


> thanks for your story! me and my hubs are the same way as you two! he surely realizes that i mean business with all my baby talk, but we will see. thank you and good luck! the renovations sound like a blast!

It has been a total labour of love, but we are so happy there and even though our friends and family at first thought we were mad when we bought the house, they can all see now what we saw in it the moment we walked through the front door. We often joke that we will have to have children because if we don't we will have so much time on our hands after it is finished we wont know what to do with it.:haha:


----------



## noshowjo

hi there can i come on the list please . I am getting my mariena coil taken out in july so will be more like august for me , 
I am 32 with 2 sons already , louis age 10 and alfie 4 , so i will have 11 year age gap between oldest and youngest . been married 10 years to my lovely husband andy .


----------



## chickenchaser

noshowjo said:


> hi there can i come on the list please . I am getting my mariena coil taken out in july so will be more like august for me ,
> I am 32 with 2 sons already , louis age 10 and alfie 4 , so i will have 11 year age gap between oldest and youngest . been married 10 years to my lovely husband andy .

Hi noshowjo I have added you onto the list. You are our first TTC for number 3 :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

Heylo girlies - as you can probably tell from the thread I've posted I'm not in the best place tonight but just want to say hello to all the new chickies that have joined. Not long now and keep positive! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mickella said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mickella said:
> 
> 
> Welp, we've had a couple very vague conversations about it, but signs are pointing to moving from preventing to NTNP after my birthday on July 16th :) I told him I'd rather not be in a most likely nauseous stage of pregnancy for our birthdays (his is 5 days before mine :) ) and he said "i know we can hold out until then!" but that's really all we've talked about. So my sights are set on NTNP in July!
> Any ladies have any advice as far as bringing up the subject and how to go about it? I'm slightly nervous about the conversation for some reason, I'd just hate to hear him say no. :(
> 
> First, your birthday is the day after mine :thumbup:
> Second, I was trying to think how my hubby and I first started talking about it.... I couldn't get past the fact that we almost have the same birthday :haha:
> BUT.... I think that you're going to have to bring it up eventually, so if he's going to say no, at least you could bring it up now instead of thinking and thinking about it and then being let down. I think our talk of babies started out jokingly. Does he talk about wanting kids? When you say vague... how vague are we talking?Click to expand...
> 
> looks like july is a good month ;) we talk all the time about "when we have kids", "our kids", "when you're pregnant" etc etc, so it's not that we're in the dark about that. we do want kids. the most recent conversation we had about it was i made an offhand comment about how i really don't want to get pregnant in the next couple of months so we can celebrate birthdays without me being sick. he said "i'm sure we can hold out until then!" meaning after birthdays. i just don't think he realizes i mean i want to stop preventing as soon as the clock chimes midnight on the 16th. haha we will see and i'll keep yall informed. thanks for the stories and sorry for the two posts, i'm new to this forum thing. :)Click to expand...

Maybe you could ask him when he wants to start trying... rather than starting off with wanting to start that night lol. That way he won't feel pressured ya know?


----------



## MsTrish

Hello All! My husband and I will be NTNP while we are vacationing in Europe this coming late July/August and then will probably be more serious about TTC come early winter if nothing happens spontaneously. :)


----------



## chickenchaser

MsTrish said:


> Hello All! My husband and I will be NTNP while we are vacationing in Europe this coming late July/August and then will probably be more serious about TTC come early winter if nothing happens spontaneously. :)

Hello and welcome, I have added you to the list. Where are you travelling in Europe? It sound very exciting.


----------



## RileysMummy

chickenchaser said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya can I join. We have a 17m girl Millicent, and hubby & I originally planned to start ttc after her 2nd birthday but now we feel summer time, July, is a good time to start ttc for her sibling. Hubby is off to Afghanistan next October time so we'd love to have our baby born before then, hopefully a few months old before he goes. So excited to start. We have an angel baby Riley who died in Nov 2009, I was 25 weeks pregnant, we fell pregnant with Millicent in the February and although we did want her we weren't positively trying so it wil be nice to experience all the testing and symptom spotting etc lol :D xxx
> 
> Hi and welcome, I have added you to our list :happydance: Your little one is beautiful and so sorry that you lost your Riley that must have been so hard. Good luck with your TTC journey :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you very much hun xx


noshowjo said:


> hi there can i come on the list please . I am getting my mariena coil taken out in july so will be more like august for me ,
> I am 32 with 2 sons already , louis age 10 and alfie 4 , so i will have 11 year age gap between oldest and youngest . been married 10 years to my lovely husband andy .




MsTrish said:


> Hello All! My husband and I will be NTNP while we are vacationing in Europe this coming late July/August and then will probably be more serious about TTC come early winter if nothing happens spontaneously. :)

Welcome girls and good luck xx


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi I have been off work today (UTI got the better of me I'm afraid) so I have spent the time redoing our front page. Will you all have a look and make sure you are there and the information is correct. There are so many of us now I think it is easier to see the information in date order. For those of us who will be NTNP then TTC you are down twice to reflect both of your moves and also those who are over 2 months or longer I have done the first date. If there is anything you want changing just let me know. I have also done a special lists for our BFP, so I will move people over as they get their positives.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'M BACK!!!! The move went great, a little sooner than OH and I had planned. I actually ended up moving in Wednesday (the 18th) so only had to spend 3 nights with OH's family. Thankfully, they get up much too early and are so loud. I've never been so tired. :haha:

I'm still taking my time with the unpacking, though all that's really left is clothes but I do not want to have to fold a bunch of stuff. And I've been sick so I guess it's okay if I slack some.

OH and I finally got TV and Internet again yesterday. Going without either for so long really showed how much I use those things to entertain myself during the day. 

My Nuvaring came out Wednesday so now I'm waiting for AF's arrival. I'm expecting it to show up at some point today. I look forward to the nine months of pg when I won't have to deal with AF at all. I also think I get more broody at this time since I know OH and I have at least one more month on BC. We're TTC immediately after stopping in hopes of taking advantage of the fertility surge, anyone else?


----------



## annaki

Love the new front page - thanks!

Looking forward to all the BFP's!


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> I'M BACK!!!! The move went great, a little sooner than OH and I had planned. I actually ended up moving in Wednesday (the 18th) so only had to spend 3 nights with OH's family. Thankfully, they get up much too early and are so loud. I've never been so tired. :haha:
> 
> I'm still taking my time with the unpacking, though all that's really left is clothes but I do not want to have to fold a bunch of stuff. And I've been sick so I guess it's okay if I slack some.
> 
> OH and I finally got TV and Internet again yesterday. Going without either for so long really showed how much I use those things to entertain myself during the day.
> 
> My Nuvaring came out Wednesday so now I'm waiting for AF's arrival. I'm expecting it to show up at some point today. I look forward to the nine months of pg when I won't have to deal with AF at all. I also think I get more broody at this time since I know OH and I have at least one more month on BC. We're TTC immediately after stopping in hopes of taking advantage of the fertility surge, anyone else?

Welcome back, please all went well. YAY:happydance:on the Nuvaring being out. My implant comes out on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nice front page! :thumbup: Do you want to put the child number for us first-timers too? I'll be NTNP #1. :p


----------



## Trying2012

Loving the new front page :happydance: 

Sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly CC and how exciting about the implant coming out! Let's hope you fall into the lucky bracket of falling quickly :hugs:

Lucy glad everything went well with the move :happydance:

Can't wait to see everyone's names appearing under the BFPs!!


----------



## I Love Lucy

mrsswaffer said:


> Nice front page! :thumbup: Do you want to put the child number for us first-timers too? I'll be NTNP #1. :p

We'll be TTC #1 as well.


----------



## Trying2012

mrsswaffer said:


> Nice front page! :thumbup: Do you want to put the child number for us first-timers too? I'll be NTNP #1. :p

Ohh good idea! We will be ttc #1 :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> Nice front page! :thumbup: Do you want to put the child number for us first-timers too? I'll be NTNP #1. :p


I'm happy to if you want:hugs: I have kind of assumed that unless people have said they already have children you are trying for #1.:hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

That makes sense CC! Will leave it up to you.


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> That makes sense CC! Will leave it up to you.

I've added it on to those who have confirmed that it is #1 :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> Sorry to hear you're still feeling poorly CC and how exciting about the implant coming out! Let's hope you fall into the lucky bracket of falling quickly :hugs:

Thanks feeling much better after a day of TLC and my Duvet :haha:


----------



## Miniegg27

chickenchaser said:


> Hi I have been off work today (UTI got the better of me I'm afraid) so I have spent the time redoing our front page. Will you all have a look and make sure you are there and the information is correct. There are so many of us now I think it is easier to see the information in date order. For those of us who will be NTNP then TTC you are down twice to reflect both of your moves and also those who are over 2 months or longer I have done the first date. If there is anything you want changing just let me know. I have also done a special lists for our BFP, so I will move people over as they get their positives.


Poor you. Hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of cranberry juice. The new page looks fab!! Would you be able to change me to December? As much as I thought I'd be able to convince OH to start trying in July I really don't think he'll budge :(
Thanks CC! X


----------



## annaki

#1 for me too )


----------



## I Love Lucy

Miniegg27 said:


> Poor you. Hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of cranberry juice. The new page looks fab!! Would you be able to change me to December? As much as I thought I'd be able to convince OH to start trying in July I really don't think he'll budge :(
> Thanks CC! X

July is still a few months away, don't give up yet!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Love the new front page!! We will be ttc #1 :happydance:

Awww Chickenchase... I hope you get better soon :flower:


----------



## goddess25

Can I join too please, I am planning on TTC June, and it will be TTC #3. Hope you don't mind me gate crashing this thread a little too late!


----------



## MsTrish

chickenchaser said:


> Hello and welcome, I have added you to the list. Where are you travelling in Europe? It sound very exciting.

We will begin in Italy, then make our way to Switzerland and Germany (where I have a good friend and cousin). We have had a "to-do" list of major things we wanted to achieve before TTC and we have just two left! The first is moving back to where both of our families are and where we are from (which happens right before the Europe trip!) and once we are in Europe, we figure we might as well begin NTNP and see if a little Italian romance sparks something magical! :)


----------



## Miniegg27

I Love Lucy said:


> Miniegg27 said:
> 
> 
> Poor you. Hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of cranberry juice. The new page looks fab!! Would you be able to change me to December? As much as I thought I'd be able to convince OH to start trying in July I really don't think he'll budge :(
> Thanks CC! X
> 
> July is still a few months away, don't give up yet!Click to expand...

I'll try not to but its his 30th birthday next year and he said he wants to go away for it which means we'll either have a newborn or I'll be very pregnant. I will just have to keep myself busy until then!!! Trying to think of a project to get into but having no luck at the mo! X


----------



## chickenchaser

goddess25 said:


> Can I join too please, I am planning on TTC June, and it will be TTC #3. Hope you don't mind me gate crashing this thread a little too late!

Oh course you can, never to late. I have added you to the list.:thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

MsTrish said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome, I have added you to the list. Where are you travelling in Europe? It sound very exciting.
> 
> We will begin in Italy, then make our way to Switzerland and Germany (where I have a good friend and cousin). We have had a "to-do" list of major things we wanted to achieve before TTC and we have just two left! The first is moving back to where both of our families are and where we are from (which happens right before the Europe trip!) and once we are in Europe, we figure we might as well begin NTNP and see if a little Italian romance sparks something magical! :)Click to expand...

Thats sound fab, I have friends in Germany, I love it there it is so beautiful. Hope you have a great time and the Italian romance works for you :haha:


----------



## NurseSooz

One week to gooooooooo....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> One week to gooooooooo....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

Thanks a bunch... not long to wait for a lot of us now which is super exciting.


----------



## Trying2012

goddess25 said:


> Thanks a bunch... not long to wait for a lot of us now which is super exciting.

Welcome to the thread!! Really won't be long to go for you. :happydance:



NurseSooz said:


> One week to gooooooooo....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Whoohooo!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

No its not, although there may be a spanner in the works.... my hubby has not quite agreed yet to #3. I am hopeful that he will say yes but I dont entirely know yet for sure. He knows I am taking folic acid, he knows I am using OPKs to monitor my cycles and he hasnt really said anything and he knows my plan, so I am guessing his lack of speech to mean he is thinking about it.

It will be nice to see lots of familiar names on the TTC board at the same time.

Thanks for being very welcoming.

Is anyone getting scared and nervous?


----------



## HoneyBee144

Yay not long now!!!! :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

goddess25 said:


> No its not, although there may be a spanner in the works.... my hubby has not quite agreed yet to #3. I am hopeful that he will say yes but I dont entirely know yet for sure. He knows I am taking folic acid, he knows I am using OPKs to monitor my cycles and he hasnt really said anything and he knows my plan, so I am guessing his lack of speech to mean he is thinking about it.
> 
> It will be nice to see lots of familiar names on the TTC board at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for being very welcoming.
> 
> Is anyone getting scared and nervous?

I'm petrified to be honest. My implant comes out on Wednesday then we are NTNP until our holiday in Mexico in July. I will be turning 36 in June and the thought of starting all this now is a little over whelming but I'm sure I will be fine when the time comes. All those years of not trying to get pregnant now it is all I think about, very strange.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello ladies! 

Just reading all your posts, sounds like things are going good for everyone! I just realized that on Tuesday I can say we will be trying next month! That's so exciting! I wish time would go a little faster! I'm getting anxious!! :headspin:


----------



## NurseSooz

I know - It feels so abnormal to spend years being paranoid about contraception and you're suddenly throwing all caution to the wind - eek! The thought of not wearing my seat belt is pretty terrifying but I'm ready to be a daredevil now! Sadly, in a week my period will follow so still got that to get over with before the starting pistol officially commenses....in more ways than one....tmi.....lol


----------



## I Love Lucy

goddess25 said:


> Is anyone getting scared and nervous?

I'm definitely getting a little nervous about TTC. Mostly because I don't know what to expect as it will be mine and OH's first. I think what worries me most is TTC after BC. We're hoping we'll get lucky and the fertility surge that I've heard a lot about happens for us. But then I panic about it not happening and then it taking even longer for my cycles to return to normal. I also worry about infertility after seeing my cousin struggle for 5 years now to get pg and still no baby. :nope: I also worry about miscarriage because I know my mom has had one. I didn't realize how common they were until I joined this site. Lastly, I worry about how I'm going to handle struggling to get pregnant when my SIL is already pregnant and the topic is constantly going to be there in my face. :dohh: I guess I'm worrying about a lot. Hopefully most of it is silly worries and everything works out fine.

In the meantime, I'm trying to plan for stuff that I can't do while pg. OH and I were just talking about taking a couple Six Flags trips next month when the park opens. Anyone else thinking of doing similar things?


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

I Love Lucy said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting scared and nervous?
> 
> I'm definitely getting a little nervous about TTC. Mostly because I don't know what to expect as it will be mine and OH's first. I think what worries me most is TTC after BC. We're hoping we'll get lucky and the fertility surge that I've heard a lot about happens for us. But then I panic about it not happening and then it taking even longer for my cycles to return to normal. I also worry about infertility after seeing my cousin struggle for 5 years now to get pg and still no baby. :nope: I also worry about miscarriage because I know my mom has had one. I didn't realize how common they were until I joined this site. Lastly, I worry about how I'm going to handle struggling to get pregnant when my SIL is already pregnant and the topic is constantly going to be there in my face. :dohh: I guess I'm worrying about a lot. Hopefully most of it is silly worries and everything works out fine.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to plan for stuff that I can't do while pg. OH and I were just talking about taking a couple Six Flags trips next month when the park opens. Anyone else thinking of doing similar things?Click to expand...

I am definitely getting nervous too. I worry ( after hearing stories ) that it will take a long time to get pregnant, and nobody wants that! I am also worried about miscarriages too, I didn't know it was so common. Hopefully we'll all have good luck! I was on bc for about 7 years, so I am nervous that it might take a while. I stopped taking it Jan 1st so hopefully that won't cause any problems!


----------



## NurseSooz

Lying in bed with my cat reading "what to expect before you're expecting..." Exciting :happydance:


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

Hi, I would love to join your list, I'm 25 and getting married in July and will be TTC for baby #1 from our wedding night, only 2 months, 1 week and 3 days to go - yippee!!!!!


----------



## goddess25

I confess that after 34 years of not trying to get pregnant, the first time hubby and I DTD with the purpose of getting pregnant, I had a mini panic attack. I remember having a whole thought process going on about it, from OMG OMG OMG I can't believe we are doing this, to what if its the wrong decision, what if I am a terrible mum, what if after what if. It was fine after that first time but to begin with it was rather strange.

I am nervous now about having a third child because 2 is already such hard work but I am confident it will be fine, another adjustment with a big learning curve.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> In the meantime, I'm trying to plan for stuff that I can't do while pg. OH and I were just talking about taking a couple Six Flags trips next month when the park opens. Anyone else thinking of doing similar things?

What is a Six Flags trip? :wacko: I feel either very stupid or very British for not knowing this :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Lying in bed with my cat reading "what to expect before you're expecting..." Exciting :happydance:

:thumbup: Good read, read it a while ago. I must pull it out again and have a refresh I think :coffee:

3 days to go :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just reading all your posts, sounds like things are going good for everyone! I just realized that on Tuesday I can say we will be trying next month! That's so exciting! I wish time would go a little faster! I'm getting anxious!! :headspin:

:happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

wife1stmum2nd said:


> Hi, I would love to join your list, I'm 25 and getting married in July and will be TTC for baby #1 from our wedding night, only 2 months, 1 week and 3 days to go - yippee!!!!!

Hi welcome I have added you to our list. :thumbup: 2 month, 1 week and 3 days :haha: it sounds like you are counting down :haha: Do you know how many hours and minuets? :happydance:


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm going to spend the week being irritatingly hyper...currently enjoying a new comforting drink - "London Fog" - earl grey tea with spiced vanilla and steamed frothy milk! Mmmm! It's from the Beanscene - I think that's an Scottish chain


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> Lying in bed with my cat reading "what to expect before you're expecting..." Exciting :happydance:

Ohh I have this too! Im finding reading up on things is helping me with my broodiness and nerves.


----------



## goddess25

London fogs are all the rage over here Nurse sooz. Yummy!

I currently am on CD3 of my May cycle and I suddenly thought next month at this stage I will be thinking about TTC in about 10 days or so! It comes up so quick in the end.

Best of luck to all of you, hope we can all end up as bump buds too.


----------



## I Love Lucy

NurseSooz said:


> Lying in bed with my cat reading "what to expect before you're expecting..." Exciting :happydance:

I really need to pick this book up. I keep hearing about it and I think it would be an interesting read. Maybe it would help me stop going psycho on my OH over it all. :haha:



chickenchaser said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to plan for stuff that I can't do while pg. OH and I were just talking about taking a couple Six Flags trips next month when the park opens. Anyone else thinking of doing similar things?
> 
> What is a Six Flags trip? :wacko: I feel either very stupid or very British for not knowing this :haha:Click to expand...

Six Flags is just a name of an amusement park here. I think it's Six Flags Great America is the official name. I'm not sure if they have any Six Flags amusement parks in other countries. I thought they did but it was never something I really looked into so I can be wrong.


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hi girls!

Chickenchaser - loving the front page, thank you!! I am NTNP/TTC #1 also. It's so sweet my OH keeps referring to the fact that we'll be officially NTNP'ing from the honeymoon, he's trying to get involved! 

I'm not scared but finding it all very surreal! Stood in the spare room earlier and thought when we get back from honeymoon there's a possibilty we'll be planning to make this a nursery!!! We went into town and I kept pointing out baby shops and saying when we get back from honeymoon there's a chance we'll be going in there. It is crazy. I'm really looking forward to it though!! I do agree that after all this time being so careful not to get pregnant that when we do it'll be a shock!

Also I LOVE the "what to expect before you're expecting" but the annoying thing is I can't read it at work as otherwise it will start people talking and just get on my nerves. I like the log at the back as well, it's really handy.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Lying in bed with my cat reading "what to expect before you're expecting..." Exciting :happydance:
> 
> I really need to pick this book up. I keep hearing about it and I think it would be an interesting read. Maybe it would help me stop going psycho on my OH over it all. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to plan for stuff that I can't do while pg. OH and I were just talking about taking a couple Six Flags trips next month when the park opens. Anyone else thinking of doing similar things?Click to expand...
> 
> What is a Six Flags trip? :wacko: I feel either very stupid or very British for not knowing this :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Six Flags is just a name of an amusement park here. I think it's Six Flags Great America is the official name. I'm not sure if they have any Six Flags amusement parks in other countries. I thought they did but it was never something I really looked into so I can be wrong.Click to expand...

AAArrrhhhh I see not something I have heard of before, but that doesn't mean they aren't in other places too. Sounds like fun :thumbup:


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser said:


> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Lying in bed with my cat reading "what to expect before you're expecting..." Exciting :happydance:
> 
> I really need to pick this book up. I keep hearing about it and I think it would be an interesting read. Maybe it would help me stop going psycho on my OH over it all. :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Lucy said:
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I'm trying to plan for stuff that I can't do while pg. OH and I were just talking about taking a couple Six Flags trips next month when the park opens. Anyone else thinking of doing similar things?Click to expand...
> 
> What is a Six Flags trip? :wacko: I feel either very stupid or very British for not knowing this :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Six Flags is just a name of an amusement park here. I think it's Six Flags Great America is the official name. I'm not sure if they have any Six Flags amusement parks in other countries. I thought they did but it was never something I really looked into so I can be wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> AAArrrhhhh I see not something I have heard of before, but that doesn't mean they aren't in other places too. Sounds like fun :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm pretty excited about it. I love roller coasters and since we're TTC in the summer, I won't be taking any trips to the amusement park then.

I'm also going to change my ob/gyn for my future pregnancy. Anyone else? I love my current ob/gyn but the hospital she works out of is 40 minutes away from where we live now and last night I was thinking about it and I was like what if I went into labor during rush hour. It could take 2 hours to get to the hospital. So since I discovered there is a hospital literally right down the street I made the decision to switch. It's certainly stressful though since there is a risk that I'll hate my new ob/gyn.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> I'm also going to change my ob/gyn for my future pregnancy. Anyone else? I love my current ob/gyn but the hospital she works out of is 40 minutes away from where we live now and last night I was thinking about it and I was like what if I went into labor during rush hour. It could take 2 hours to get to the hospital. So since I discovered there is a hospital literally right down the street I made the decision to switch. It's certainly stressful though since there is a risk that I'll hate my new ob/gyn.

It works very different here in the UK, because we have the NHS and essentially free healthcare, we can pick our hospital but not our specialist. You get what you are given :haha:. Most people pick the hospital which is closest to them but for me I will have a choice of 2, one is a little further away but because of the road doesn't take any longer to get there and it is closer to DH work so will be easier for him to get to my appointment. Also they have a water birth suit there where the other hospital hasn't. So I will probably go for the city hospital. There are a couple of things holding me back. Do I really want to go to such a big hospital and my friend works in the special care baby unit at the small hospital so if the worst happened I would want baby to be there. I think I will go and have a look at them both when the time comes and see what I think.
I would have really love to have had a home birth but DH will really against it and to be honest because of my age and it being my fist baby I'm not sure if I would be allowed anyway, but I will still ask :haha:


----------



## RileysMummy

Hey ladies! I really must remember to keep checking in here cos otherwise I get lost with the posts :dohh:

11 weeks until we start ttc eeeeeeeeek. The thought actually makes me feel sick with nerves and excitement, more nerves though I think.
xxx


----------



## Desirae84

great idea! plan is for august 2012!!! xox


----------



## Trying2012

RileysMummy said:


> Hey ladies! I really must remember to keep checking in here cos otherwise I get lost with the posts :dohh:
> 
> 11 weeks until we start ttc eeeeeeeeek. The thought actually makes me feel sick with nerves and excitement, more nerves though I think.
> xxx

Eeep!! Its 9 weeks on Saturday for me :happydance: I know it will fly past but at the moment I feel that is dragging! Found out last night another one of our friends who got married last year are pregnant, only us left and I feel blue :cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

5 daaaaaaaaays :happydance:


----------



## annaki

NurseSooz said:


> 5 daaaaaaaaays :happydance:

Exciting NurseSooz! ))))) 8 weeks to go for us. And I agree with what's been said earlier in the thread, after years of tryi to prevent pregnancy, when we first start to TTC it is going to be quite scary!


----------



## fifiO

RileysMummy said:


> Hey ladies! I really must remember to keep checking in here cos otherwise I get lost with the posts :dohh:
> 
> 11 weeks until we start ttc eeeeeeeeek. The thought actually makes me feel sick with nerves and excitement, more nerves though I think.
> xxx

13ish weeks for us, that sounds like hardly any time at all lol. I'm with you on the nerves probably cos i know what to expect hehe :)


----------



## annaki

fifiO said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I really must remember to keep checking in here cos otherwise I get lost with the posts :dohh:
> 
> 11 weeks until we start ttc eeeeeeeeek. The thought actually makes me feel sick with nerves and excitement, more nerves though I think.
> xxx
> 
> 13ish weeks for us, that sounds like hardly any time at all lol. I'm with you on the nerves probably cos i know what to expect hehe :)Click to expand...

Arghh don't tell me that! Haha.


----------



## I Love Lucy

chickenchaser said:


> It works very different here in the UK, because we have the NHS and essentially free healthcare, we can pick our hospital but not our specialist. You get what you are given :haha:. Most people pick the hospital which is closest to them but for me I will have a choice of 2, one is a little further away but because of the road doesn't take any longer to get there and it is closer to DH work so will be easier for him to get to my appointment. Also they have a water birth suit there where the other hospital hasn't. So I will probably go for the city hospital. There are a couple of things holding me back. Do I really want to go to such a big hospital and my friend works in the special care baby unit at the small hospital so if the worst happened I would want baby to be there. I think I will go and have a look at them both when the time comes and see what I think.
> I would have really love to have had a home birth but DH will really against it and to be honest because of my age and it being my fist baby I'm not sure if I would be allowed anyway, but I will still ask :haha:

Sounds like you have a bit of a tough decision regarding hospitals. I'm glad I only have the one and don't have to weigh pros and cons.


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> It works very different here in the UK, because we have the NHS and essentially free healthcare, we can pick our hospital but not our specialist. You get what you are given :haha:. Most people pick the hospital which is closest to them but for me I will have a choice of 2, one is a little further away but because of the road doesn't take any longer to get there and it is closer to DH work so will be easier for him to get to my appointment. Also they have a water birth suit there where the other hospital hasn't. So I will probably go for the city hospital. There are a couple of things holding me back. Do I really want to go to such a big hospital and my friend works in the special care baby unit at the small hospital so if the worst happened I would want baby to be there. I think I will go and have a look at them both when the time comes and see what I think.
> I would have really love to have had a home birth but DH will really against it and to be honest because of my age and it being my fist baby I'm not sure if I would be allowed anyway, but I will still ask :haha:
> 
> Sounds like you have a bit of a tough decision regarding hospitals. I'm glad I only have the one and don't have to weigh pros and cons.Click to expand...

It wont be bad, I will know as soon as I see them, which one I want.


On another note Ladies 47 HOURS for me. I can't believe it :happydance: I have even just joined a NTNP group. :thumbup:


----------



## NurseSooz

I know many think I'm foolish but I'd like a home birth. Having worked on hospitals I'd prefer to have my baby at home. I'd never be a nazi about it and would go to hospital if there was any doubting the safety of home delivery. I saw do many babies in SCBU as a result of over medicalised, overuse of drugs etc. the NHS has a great home delivery service and my OH and mum are really supportive.

Sounds so lame girls but over the past few days I've convinced myself itll take us ages to conceive. I just can't imagine ever getting a BFP :sad: crap stuff generally comes my way a lot and I'm convinced it'll next be related to my fertility. I know I'm being totally lame...


----------



## HoneyBee144

I can't go to the hospital I want as they don't deliver first babies, it's a shame as I don't really like the other hospital but to be fair I've never seent he maternity departments, just other parts of it. I'm pretty sure once I'm in labour I won't care where I am as long as the baby comes out!! 

:hugs: NurseSooz! I'm starting to feel that way, as I've had endometriosis the consultant said it could make it difficult and as much as I'm trying to be positive the nearer it gets the more it is playing on my mind. I'm trying to chill out though as I know the number one reason for not getting pregnancy is stress but it's such a vicious circle!! We'll all have to do some relaxation exercises! Haha! :)


----------



## NurseSooz

We all need to do some virtual yoga - seems like we're sharing troubles Honeybee - check my response on your thread xx


----------



## chickenchaser

We will be fine girls, come on stay positive. BFP's all around XXX


----------



## Trying2012

Positive thoughts for all you ladies! I think these thoughts are something we all have, we will all be fine!!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Has anyone heard from JO4NN4 not seen her about for a couple of days.


----------



## NurseSooz

I was wondering about her actually. Hope she's ok :flower:


----------



## chickenchaser

Yep me too.


----------



## fifiO

hi ladies :flower: just wondering if anyone else is the same as me in keeping quiet about ntnp/ttc. i keep getting asked when we're gonna start trying and even though i know exactly when lol i just shrug and say i don't know. i prefer people not knowing that way if it does take longer than expected i won't have constant questions about if i'm pregnant yet or not. am i alone in this way of thinking? :)


----------



## chickenchaser

fifiO said:


> hi ladies :flower: just wondering if anyone else is the same as me in keeping quiet about ntnp/ttc. i keep getting asked when we're gonna start trying and even though i know exactly when lol i just shrug and say i don't know. i prefer people not knowing that way if it does take longer than expected i won't have constant questions about if i'm pregnant yet or not. am i alone in this way of thinking? :)

My best friend knows and therefore so do all the girls at work because she has got a really big mouth.:haha: But in all fairness they would all need to know as soon as we get our BFP because of the type of work I do. So I don't really mind. Our families don't know and wont until we know everything is OK.


----------



## fifiO

chickenchaser said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :flower: just wondering if anyone else is the same as me in keeping quiet about ntnp/ttc. i keep getting asked when we're gonna start trying and even though i know exactly when lol i just shrug and say i don't know. i prefer people not knowing that way if it does take longer than expected i won't have constant questions about if i'm pregnant yet or not. am i alone in this way of thinking? :)
> 
> My best friend knows and therefore so do all the girls at work because she has got a really big mouth.:haha: But in all fairness they would all need to know as soon as we get our BFP because of the type of work I do. So I don't really mind. Our families don't know and wont until we know everything is OK.Click to expand...

hehe i must be over cautious. with my first pregnancy we didn't announce it till 20 weeks cos i wanted to make 100% sure that everything would be ok. just feel paranoid that the more people i tell, the more i'll have to tell if god forbid something bad happens.


----------



## chickenchaser

fifiO said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :flower: just wondering if anyone else is the same as me in keeping quiet about ntnp/ttc. i keep getting asked when we're gonna start trying and even though i know exactly when lol i just shrug and say i don't know. i prefer people not knowing that way if it does take longer than expected i won't have constant questions about if i'm pregnant yet or not. am i alone in this way of thinking? :)
> 
> My best friend knows and therefore so do all the girls at work because she has got a really big mouth.:haha: But in all fairness they would all need to know as soon as we get our BFP because of the type of work I do. So I don't really mind. Our families don't know and wont until we know everything is OK.Click to expand...
> 
> hehe i must be over cautious. with my first pregnancy we didn't announce it till 20 weeks cos i wanted to make 100% sure that everything would be ok. just feel paranoid that the more people i tell, the more i'll have to tell if god forbid something bad happens.Click to expand...

I understand that :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> Has anyone heard from JO4NN4 not seen her about for a couple of days.

She's on holiday is she not? Xx


----------



## HoneyBee144

I think JO4NN4 is in the Dominican? I think that's what she said earlier in the thread and that by the time she got back some of us would be NTNP/TTC so she may be away a few weeks?

With regards to telling people - it is driving me mad!! I'm not telling anyone at work until I'm at least 12 weeks gone. However everyone at work keeps asking me and saying oh it it will be you next and I just want to shout "well I flipping hope so!!!!!!" but I know I can't. Not sure how I'll keep it secret until 12 weeks to be honest. We're telling my family straight away but I'm reluctant to tell DH's family as his mum can't keep a secret to save her life and I don't want her telling everyone - that's our choice who we tell and when! 

It's exciting just talking about it!!!! :) :)


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from JO4NN4 not seen her about for a couple of days.
> 
> She's on holiday is she not? XxClick to expand...

I remember now :hugs:


----------



## noshowjo

sio my letter came to go see my gyne for my endo , its 19th july , so im gonna get my mariena coil removed that day , then im gonna be ttc as soon as my cycle is all good , which iv heard can be stariaght away after removal . :happydance:
I am so excited but also very nervous about it all , im 32 so i dont want it to take too long .


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

fifiO said:


> hi ladies :flower: just wondering if anyone else is the same as me in keeping quiet about ntnp/ttc. i keep getting asked when we're gonna start trying and even though i know exactly when lol i just shrug and say i don't know. i prefer people not knowing that way if it does take longer than expected i won't have constant questions about if i'm pregnant yet or not. am i alone in this way of thinking? :)

We are keeping quiet about it too. We will be starting in June, and I think other that DH and I, only 2 people know- my best friend and my doctor haha. Other then that we decided to not tell anyone, partially because I don't want all the questions either. And partially because I don't want to hear all the backlash of "oh you two are so young" blah blah. So, we will keep quiet about it until it happens and we decide to tell everyone, which we've talked about waiting to tell until we're at least 12 weeks so that in case something happened we wouldn't have to go back and tell that many people.


----------



## MsTrish

Happy NTNP and TTC month to all the ladies here who are starting in May!! :wohoo::wohoo:

So excited for you all!


----------



## annaki

Hello all,

Me and DH have nearly been married 2 year now (been together 11) so i do get asked from work mates when it'll be my turn. I just say 'not yet' as I don't want people to know.went out for tea with a group of girls and my best friend who has a 1 year old and was asked if I was broody and said 'noooo'. Haha. I don't know why but I want it to be a secret! Ha. 

Had to tell one of my friends though who is organising a hen do for next year and wanting deposits. Have had to explain that I may add on at a later date as we are TTC. She said she would keep it quiet. 

My friend didn't announce her pregnancy until she was 5 month ( she didn't find out til late). I would like to what til 20 week bt I know I won't be able to! In the job I work in its safer to let them know ASAP. But wouldn't want work to find out before some family members? Anyone else in that predicament?


----------



## NurseSooz

Crikey it's May! This is becoming very real! Still got to have my AF in 4 days though....:cry:


----------



## NurseSooz

For those of you who start TTC in June - only one month to goooooo!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheeee! It's May! If all goes as planned, DH and I will start to NTNP in my next cycle (at the end of this month). Still waiting for ovulation this cycle though. :)


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh its all very exciting on here at the minute!

Good luck all you girlies starting this month and loads of :dust::dust:to you all.

Mrs waffer, hope ovulation happens soon for you so you can get on track for the end of the month!

NurseS, once AF is out of the way it will be all systems go! So excited for you.


----------



## RileysMummy

Trying2012 said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I really must remember to keep checking in here cos otherwise I get lost with the posts :dohh:
> 
> 11 weeks until we start ttc eeeeeeeeek. The thought actually makes me feel sick with nerves and excitement, more nerves though I think.
> xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Eeep!! Its 9 weeks on Saturday for me :happydance: I know it will fly past but at the moment I feel that is dragging! Found out last night another one of our friends who got married last year are pregnant, only us left and I feel blue :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> 
> annaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I really must remember to keep checking in here cos otherwise I get lost with the posts :dohh:
> 
> 11 weeks until we start ttc eeeeeeeeek. The thought actually makes me feel sick with nerves and excitement, more nerves though I think.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 13ish weeks for us, that sounds like hardly any time at all lol. I'm with you on the nerves probably cos i know what to expect hehe :)Click to expand...
> 
> Arghh don't tell me that! Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehehee it's not that bad hun ;) xxClick to expand...


----------



## I Love Lucy

NurseSooz said:


> For those of you who start TTC in June - only one month to goooooo!! :happydance:

I'm hoping OH and I TTC in June. I'm thinking July is going to be more likely though. :(


----------



## HoneyBee144

Ooh NurseSooz if you still have your AF to come in 4 days then we may be TTC around the same time?! How exciting! :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Woohoo! Although do you not feel the closer it is the furthest away it is?? Weird but that's how I feel. I'll never be so chuffed to see AF! It's due Sunday and I bleed for 3 days although technically its my "7 day break" so I guess I would be fertile until 1/52 after stopping the pill? It's all so bloomin complex!


----------



## chickenchaser

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :flower: just wondering if anyone else is the same as me in keeping quiet about ntnp/ttc. i keep getting asked when we're gonna start trying and even though i know exactly when lol i just shrug and say i don't know. i prefer people not knowing that way if it does take longer than expected i won't have constant questions about if i'm pregnant yet or not. am i alone in this way of thinking? :)
> 
> We are keeping quiet about it too. We will be starting in June, and I think other that DH and I, only 2 people know- my best friend and my doctor haha. Other then that we decided to not tell anyone, partially because I don't want all the questions either. And partially because I don't want to hear all the backlash of "oh you two are so young" blah blah. So, we will keep quiet about it until it happens and we decide to tell everyone, which we've talked about waiting to tell until we're at least 12 weeks so that in case something happened we wouldn't have to go back and tell that many people.Click to expand...

:rofl: Your worried about people saying your to young, I'm worried about people saying I'm too old. :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

noshowjo said:


> sio my letter came to go see my gyne for my endo , its 19th july , so im gonna get my mariena coil removed that day , then im gonna be ttc as soon as my cycle is all good , which iv heard can be stariaght away after removal . :happydance:
> I am so excited but also very nervous about it all , im 32 so i dont want it to take too long .

:happydance: Do you want me to move you to July or shall we keep it for August?


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Woohoo! Although do you not feel the closer it is the furthest away it is?? Weird but that's how I feel. I'll never be so chuffed to see AF! It's due Sunday and I bleed for 3 days although technically its my "7 day break" so I guess I would be fertile until 1/52 after stopping the pill? It's all so bloomin complex!

Having a bit of a crisis tonight ladies. It is our 13th wedding anniversary today and my implant is coming out in exactly 20 hours. PANIC :brat:is not the word to describe me right now


----------



## Chloe2986

Hello. Myself and my husband are TTC/NTNP number one in August 2012. 
We got married last september 2011 and now we want to start our little family!


----------



## Chloe2986

Hello. Myself and my husband are TTC/NTNP number one in August 2012. 
We got married last september 2011 and now we want to start our little family!


----------



## chickenchaser

Chloe2986 said:


> Hello. Myself and my husband are TTC/NTNP number one in August 2012.
> We got married last september 2011 and now we want to start our little family!

Hello Chloe, I will pop you on the list. Welcome :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Although do you not feel the closer it is the furthest away it is?? Weird but that's how I feel. I'll never be so chuffed to see AF! It's due Sunday and I bleed for 3 days although technically its my "7 day break" so I guess I would be fertile until 1/52 after stopping the pill? It's all so bloomin complex!
> 
> Having a bit of a crisis tonight ladies. It is our 13th wedding anniversary today and my implant is coming out in exactly 20 hours. PANIC :brat:is not the word to describe me right nowClick to expand...

I came on to post Good luck but I see you're in a panic - what's up? Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

NurseSooz said:


> For those of you who start TTC in June - only one month to goooooo!! :happydance:

:happydance:eeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! That's so exciting to say!!! I told my dh that yesterday- I said " do you realize that tomorrow we can say we are going to start ttc NEXT MONTH!!!" So exciting to think about :happydance:

Good luck to all the ladies trying this month!!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

we'll be NTNP starting later August 2012 for baby #2!

Can I join still?


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck CC!! Today is the day! Eeeep :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Good luck today CC! Happy NTNP day! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy Goodbye Implant day, CC. :thumbup:

Welcome newbies!! :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## fifiO

Good luck CC!! :flower:


----------



## noshowjo

ha i love it . HAPPY NTNP day :)


----------



## HoneyBee144

Happy NTNP day CC  hope you're ok after your panic! If it was NTNP related then its to be expected!! :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

I swear to god someone's pressed "pause" on time! This week is crawling!! 3 days...


----------



## HoneyBee144

Tell me about it NurseSooz! To be honest I've lost all sense of time at the moment! It feels like ages away but then again I can't believe we are actually this close, I keep looking at my ticker and thinking there was a time when that said 2 months!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you so much ladies your support id fantastic and you have really made me laugh. We we are now NTNP as the nurse has advised me that we don't need to wait for AF if we don't want to.
I'm over my panic now just a bit of 'are we doing the right thing?' But a very lovely friend who can't have her own children has been fantastic this morning and calmed me down. She is so lovely and has been so support of me TTC, I wonder how she copes not being able to have her own children, she is fab.


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying4Angel1 said:


> we'll be NTNP starting later August 2012 for baby #2!
> 
> Can I join still?

It's never to late to join us, welcome. I have added you to our list. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I swear to god someone's pressed "pause" on time! This week is crawling!! 3 days...

Well I'm now pressing the fast forward for you. It wont be long :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

:hug: you're fab CC. What was getting it out like? Was it over quickly? 

We're going to start trying straight away too. I'm guessing I won't be fertile until my "7 day break" is over? So technically not TTC till next Saturday really....:cry:


----------



## chickenchaser

It was fine not a problem at all. My nurse was really nice and had me in fits of giggles. We were talking about work and she was saying how much she loved her job, but her son is really embarrassed about it, Especially the day her car broke down and she borrowed his and left a very large (5000) box of condoms in the boot.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Good luck to everyone starting to either ttc or ntnp!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilyanne

chickenchaser said:


> Thank you so much ladies your support id fantastic and you have really made me laugh. We we are now NTNP as the nurse has advised me that we don't need to wait for AF if we don't want to.
> I'm over my panic now just a bit of 'are we doing the right thing?' But a very lovely friend who can't have her own children has been fantastic this morning and calmed me down. She is so lovely and has been so support of me TTC, I wonder how she copes not being able to have her own children, she is fab.

Congrats! Good luck and hope you get a quick BFP!


----------



## annaki

Hello, I have got confused with my dates and it is going to be July not June that we start TTC. Getting quite nervous! Looking forward to hearing all the BFP's being posted!


----------



## NurseSooz

SIL on Facebook posting about her nursery and getting things from mothercare...."baby welcome to come any day"...I'm a green eyed monster :cry:


----------



## RileysMummy

NurseSooz said:


> SIL on Facebook posting about her nursery and getting things from mothercare...."baby welcome to come any day"...I'm a green eyed monster :cry:

:hugs: xxx

Good luck to you all ladies xxx

Hubby and I dtd lastnight with no contraception, first time in 17m..was surreal ;) We're not meant to be ttc til July but we got ahead of ourselves lol xx


----------



## noshowjo

so will you be ttc from now then , or back on contraception for next :sex:
wish my husband would get carried away a month or 2 early :winkwink:


----------



## chickenchaser

annaki said:


> Hello, I have got confused with my dates and it is going to be July not June that we start TTC. Getting quite nervous! Looking forward to hearing all the BFP's being posted!

I will swap you over on the front page :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> SIL on Facebook posting about her nursery and getting things from mothercare...."baby welcome to come any day"...I'm a green eyed monster :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

How's it feeling so far CC? :happydance:

So excited by your new signature! :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Feels a little odd, really enjoyed doing new signature, but couldn't think of anything creative. 
I have been getting pre AF pains so hopefully wont be long but I feel more in limbo now than before, even though the nurse said I didn't have to wait untill after AF if just seems the right thing to do. So at the moment we aren't trying but just going with the flow. 
I hope AF comes soon.

How are you doing?


----------



## chickenchaser

What are your plans for the weekend Ladies? It's a bank holiday here in the UK so YAY for a 3 day weekend.


----------



## NurseSooz

We're off to a cottage in Dunblane for the weekend with my mum and dad. The cottage has a hot tub! Woohoo! :happydance: TTC will officially commence next Friday...


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> We're off to a cottage in Dunblane for the weekend with my mum and dad. The cottage has a hot tub! Woohoo! :happydance: TTC will officially commence next Friday...

OOOOhhhhh that sounds lovely have a great time :hugs: Yay for next friday :happydance:


----------



## CazM 2011

We will be NTNP #2 starting on August 1st!! Is there any room in here still?


----------



## J04NN4

Well hello lovely ladies! I am fine, thank you for wondering about me - just got back from my holiday (as in JUST got back, walked in the house about 30 minutes ago). We had a fantastic time, I'll post pics later, only bummer is a bloody jellyfish stung me on a snorkelling trip on Thursday and after a 9 hour flight my leg is now swollen up like a balloon. I had to traverse London this morning with only one shoe as the other literally wouldn't fit back on my massive foot :blush:

Anyway I just wanted to check in, have to go and do all the boring things now but bank holiday this weekend (woo hoo!) so plenty of time to catch up. And boy is there a lot of catching up to do!! Such exciting times. It's so fab to see all the tickers changing and I love the new front page, thanks CC. Lots of love and luck and babydust, will be back very soon xxxx


----------



## chickenchaser

CazM 2011 said:


> We will be NTNP #2 starting on August 1st!! Is there any room in here still?

As my Dad always says 'there is always room for a little one'. Welcome :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Welcome back JO4NN4 I had forgotten you were going away, I was wondering where you were for a while :haha:

Glad you had a nice time and you like the front page, How does it feel to have your own little BFP list :haha:

YAY your a blueberry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Hello Ladies! Hopefully everyone is doing well!

I was just sitting here thinking... are any of you all that are going to start ttc this summer getting nervous?? 

We will start next month and I'm getting nervous!


----------



## fifiO

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Hello Ladies! Hopefully everyone is doing well!
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking... are any of you all that are going to start ttc this summer getting nervous??
> 
> We will start next month and I'm getting nervous!

i'm soooo nervous about all different things! from how long will it take to get pregnant, staying pregnant, morning sickness and then coping with 2 lol. i try not to let my mind get carried away too much but the time till we're ttc is slowly creeping up. hope the nerves go away soon for u :flower:


----------



## Bea1986

Hi girlies,

please can I join?
we are TTC mid June and I'm so excited and nervous. i would love some buddies to share all this with xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Bea1986 said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> please can I join?
> we are TTC mid June and I'm so excited and nervous. i would love some buddies to share all this with xxx

Hello and welcome:hugs:


----------



## Bea1986

chickenchaser said:


> Bea1986 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girlies,
> 
> please can I join?
> we are TTC mid June and I'm so excited and nervous. i would love some buddies to share all this with xxx
> 
> Hello and welcome:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) x


----------



## MsTrish

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Hello Ladies! Hopefully everyone is doing well!
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking... are any of you all that are going to start ttc this summer getting nervous??
> 
> We will start next month and I'm getting nervous!

 Yes! Definitely getting nervous! 8-[ OH and I wonder if we are doing it at the right time, with moving across the country, trying to get a new job (while possibly being pregnant) and buying a home at the same time! :shrug: Though we are somewhat overwhelmed by the idea, we feel like it IS the right time to be starting our new family in our new home surrounded by the friends and family that we have missed so much while living across the country! And on top of that, we ask ourselves if we will be good parents.. but I am sure everyone wonders that before TTC. 

I hope you ladies are all enjoying your weekends! OH and I are bumming around a bit on the couch, enjoying each other's company. :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Ya, I have a tendency to second guess myself and my decisions.... which is what I'm starting to do about ttc next month. I mean I won't change my mind, but I just worry if we are starting at the right time, and how long it'll take, and that everything turns out and we have a healthy baby... gah I am such a worry wart :blush:

But, hopefully once the time comes I won't be too much of a worry wart! Glad to know I'm not the only one feeling this way!


----------



## Bea1986

MsTrish said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Hopefully everyone is doing well!
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking... are any of you all that are going to start ttc this summer getting nervous??
> 
> We will start next month and I'm getting nervous!
> 
> :happydance:we are doing it at the right time, with moving across the country, trying to get a new job (while possibly being pregnant) and buying a home at the same time! :shrug: Though we are somewhat overwhelmed by the idea, we feel like it IS the right time to be starting our new family in our new home surrounded by the friends and family that we have missed so much while living across the country! And on top of that, we ask ourselves if we will be good parents.. but I am sure everyone wonders that before TTC.
> 
> I hope you ladies are all enjoying your weekends! OH and I are bumming around a bit on the couch, enjoying each other's company. :)Click to expand...


Hi,

I think we are all nervous like that, and as people have said on here before, is it ever really the ideal time to TTC? 

We are the same as you we start next month, and we feel like its the right time but we think about whether we might be good parents or not and we are nervous. But we are ready. Deep down we know that. 

Will it be your first baby???


----------



## HoneyBee144

Hey ladies!

I have exciting news (not too exciting though!). I will do a *TMI alert* now - you've been warned!

Last night OH didn't pull out! We have been using the pull out method but OH decided not to pull out last night!!! :happydance: He said we're still not actively trying until the honeymoon and are still using the pull out method but not all the time...if that makes sense. 

Also we were in the book shop looking at baby books today and he chose a pregnancy journal which we bought :happydance: completely on :cloud9: at the minute, love how excited and involved he is!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Bea1986 said:


> MsTrish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Hopefully everyone is doing well!
> 
> I was just sitting here thinking... are any of you all that are going to start ttc this summer getting nervous??
> 
> We will start next month and I'm getting nervous!
> 
> :happydance:we are doing it at the right time, with moving across the country, trying to get a new job (while possibly being pregnant) and buying a home at the same time! :shrug: Though we are somewhat overwhelmed by the idea, we feel like it IS the right time to be starting our new family in our new home surrounded by the friends and family that we have missed so much while living across the country! And on top of that, we ask ourselves if we will be good parents.. but I am sure everyone wonders that before TTC.
> 
> I hope you ladies are all enjoying your weekends! OH and I are bumming around a bit on the couch, enjoying each other's company. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I think we are all nervous like that, and as people have said on here before, is it ever really the ideal time to TTC?
> 
> We are the same as you we start next month, and we feel like its the right time but we think about whether we might be good parents or not and we are nervous. But we are ready. Deep down we know that.
> 
> Will it be your first baby???Click to expand...


Yes, it will be our first! Ya, that's what my DH says to! I tend to worry about things a lot. I know that once the time comes and we start ttc it'll be all good, but while I'm sitting at home not doing anything... that's what pops into my mind haha.


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4! Good to see you and your blueberry are back! I'm on holiday in the middle of nowhere with a crap signal but wanted to say -hello my regular girlies! Hello newbies! And....final pill = consumed!! Catch up properly in a day or so!


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have exciting news (not too exciting though!). I will do a *TMI alert* now - you've been warned!
> 
> Last night OH didn't pull out! We have been using the pull out method but OH decided not to pull out last night!!! :happydance: He said we're still not actively trying until the honeymoon and are still using the pull out method but not all the time...if that makes sense.
> 
> Also we were in the book shop looking at baby books today and he chose a pregnancy journal which we bought :happydance: completely on :cloud9: at the minute, love how excited and involved he is!
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :flower:

LIKE I LIKE this a lot :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4! Good to see you and your blueberry are back! I'm on holiday in the middle of nowhere with a crap signal but wanted to say -hello my regular girlies! Hello newbies! And....final pill = consumed!! Catch up properly in a day or so!

YAY for final pill :happydance: plus you must get your ticker sorted Sooz it says 11 months till TTC:nope:


----------



## chickenchaser

Still no AF for me :hugs: Not a happy bunny, Please hurry up Aunt Flow. :blush:


----------



## Miniegg27

HoneyBee144 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have exciting news (not too exciting though!). I will do a *TMI alert* now - you've been warned!
> 
> Last night OH didn't pull out! We have been using the pull out method but OH decided not to pull out last night!!! :happydance: He said we're still not actively trying until the honeymoon and are still using the pull out method but not all the time...if that makes sense.
> 
> Also we were in the book shop looking at baby books today and he chose a pregnancy journal which we bought :happydance: completely on :cloud9: at the minute, love how excited and involved he is!
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely weekend :flower:

AHHHHH!!!!! That is exciting news!!!!!!! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, HoneyBee, that's so exciting!!! :)

As for me, I am waiting waiting waiting for ovulation. Tick tock.

Next cycle, hopefully, we will have been NTNPing, so I'll be excited at this time! Right now, I'm getting impatient! Since starting to chart, I haven't ov'd later than CD18 and that's tomorrow. Humph!

DH asked me if we still needed to use condoms right now, and I told him it's his choice. So there may be a little (tiny) chance that we'll be NTNPing this cycle. Though, I'm pretty sure he'll insist on using condoms until I get my crosshairs. Bah.


----------



## Miniegg27

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4! Good to see you and your blueberry are back! I'm on holiday in the middle of nowhere with a crap signal but wanted to say -hello my regular girlies! Hello newbies! And....final pill = consumed!! Catch up properly in a day or so!

Yay!!!! It feels good when you take the last one!!!!!


----------



## Miniegg27

chickenchaser said:


> Still no AF for me :hugs: Not a happy bunny, Please hurry up Aunt Flow. :blush:

Hey CC! I know it's hard but just try to relax and not think about it. The more worked up you get about lack of AF the longer it'll take for it to come.


----------



## Banana2012

Can I join please? I am 27 years old, and will be starting to TTC #1 at the end of June/beginning of July. It's felt like a really long wait so far, as I've had to come off medication I take for Rheumatoid Arthritis in order to start to try, but I'm so excited that the time is nearly here!


----------



## J04NN4

Yay for last pills! Yay for hubby not pulling out! Boo to no AF :( Try not to worry too much CC, it's so hard not to I know but your body can be crazy after BC, no AF is not necessarily bad news. God, waiting for AF is such a rollercoaster, you want it and then you don't, then you're praying for it to come or praying it doesn't... nightmare! It'll all straighten out very soon though. Or not and you'll get a :bfp: straight away! Either way exciting stuff. I can't wait to see this thread fill with positives and then beans and then babies!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana2012 said:


> Can I join please? I am 27 years old, and will be starting to TTC #1 at the end of June/beginning of July. It's felt like a really long wait so far, as I've had to come off medication I take for Rheumatoid Arthritis in order to start to try, but I'm so excited that the time is nearly here!

Hi and Welcome :hugs: Have they changed your RA meds or are you going without. I have OA in my hip and I have stopped having the injections in my hip while we TTC, so far I have been OK but I'm dreading this winter. :nope:

I have added you to the list. :thumbup:


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Yay for last pills! Yay for hubby not pulling out! Boo to no AF :( Try not to worry too much CC, it's so hard not to I know but your body can be crazy after BC, no AF is not necessarily bad news. God, waiting for AF is such a rollercoaster, you want it and then you don't, then you're praying for it to come or praying it doesn't... nightmare! It'll all straighten out very soon though. Or not and you'll get a :bfp: straight away! Either way exciting stuff. I can't wait to see this thread fill with positives and then beans and then babies!!

I really wanted to wait to BD until after AF but couldn't wait any longer :haha: Sorry. No chance of a BFP though ladies don't get excited. I know I haven't ovulated:nope: But that's OK, we are in no rush, but I feel so bloated and uncomfortable it can't be to long before she shows. Feels strange though first AF in 6 years.


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for last pills! Yay for hubby not pulling out! Boo to no AF :( Try not to worry too much CC, it's so hard not to I know but your body can be crazy after BC, no AF is not necessarily bad news. God, waiting for AF is such a rollercoaster, you want it and then you don't, then you're praying for it to come or praying it doesn't... nightmare! It'll all straighten out very soon though. Or not and you'll get a :bfp: straight away! Either way exciting stuff. I can't wait to see this thread fill with positives and then beans and then babies!!
> 
> I really wanted to wait to BD until after AF but couldn't wait any longer :haha: Sorry. No chance of a BFP though ladies don't get excited. I know I haven't ovulated:nope: But that's OK, we are in no rush, but I feel so bloated and uncomfortable it can't be to long before she shows. Feels strange though first AF in 6 years.Click to expand...

You can never tell CC! I have known stranger conceptions! I'm at that terrified and trying stage! Nervous and excited for many reasons! AF starts tomorrow! Changed my ticker :wink:
I think it's natural to be really scared but I never thought I would feel that way!


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm with you hun, if you had seen me this time last week you would have laughed. Now I'm a bit hay what ever. Implant is now out and the first unprotected BD done. Just wish AF would show her face, but I'm not going to get stressed about it. At least you know when she will be visiting you :haha:


----------



## J04NN4

Oooh new tickers! And I agree with NurseSooz, you never know CC. You could OV in the next couple of days which would still mean you're in with a chance.

So are you all charting now? Or just going with the flow?


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Oooh new tickers! And I agree with NurseSooz, you never know CC. You could OV in the next couple of days which would still mean you're in with a chance.
> 
> So are you all charting now? Or just going with the flow?

What will be will be, we are just going with the flow :flower:


----------



## J04NN4

chickenchaser said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh new tickers! And I agree with NurseSooz, you never know CC. You could OV in the next couple of days which would still mean you're in with a chance.
> 
> So are you all charting now? Or just going with the flow?
> 
> What will be will be, we are just going with the flow :flower:Click to expand...


This might be a stupid question but how come you know you haven't ovulated then?


----------



## NurseSooz

I think we'll go with the flow (no pun intended) - we're young enough that we can just play and not get bogged down - although I'm going to struggle with not checking my CM deliberately every day to check. If I spy egg-white then he better look out!!


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Oooh new tickers! And I agree with NurseSooz, you never know CC. You could OV in the next couple of days which would still mean you're in with a chance.
> 
> So are you all charting now? Or just going with the flow?
> 
> What will be will be, we are just going with the flow :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This might be a stupid question but how come you know you haven't ovulated then?Click to expand...

Before I had the implant in I knew when I was ovulating, had loads of symptoms, so I'm assuming I will be the same now. I have got some OPk's to check if I need the reassurance but I don't want to get hung up on it. Not a silly question at all.


----------



## Banana2012

chickenchaser said:


> Hi and Welcome :hugs: Have they changed your RA meds or are you going without. I have OA in my hip and I have stopped having the injections in my hip while we TTC, so far I have been OK but I'm dreading this winter. :nope:
> 
> I have added you to the list. :thumbup:

Thanks for adding me and the lovely welcome :hugs: It's nice to find someone else in a similar situation.

I have come off everything apart from anti-inflammatories,and I think I have to come off those as soon as we start TTC. I was given the choice of starting some other RA meds which I could take during pregnancy,but I did a bit of research on them and didn't really feel comfortable taking them - I guess I'd just rather know I'm free of everything and have made every effort to make it as safe as possible for my LO when the time comes. I have had to have a couple of steroid injections since stopping the meds,but they messed with my cycles (and gave me AWFUL spots!),so I'm trying to avoid them now!

Does OA improve during pregnancy at all? RA quite often does,so I'm crossing my fingers that any extra pain I'm in now should improve as soon as we get a BFP. I'll be sending warm weather vibes your way this winter too!

xxx


----------



## chickenchaser

Banana2012 said:
 

> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Welcome :hugs: Have they changed your RA meds or are you going without. I have OA in my hip and I have stopped having the injections in my hip while we TTC, so far I have been OK but I'm dreading this winter. :nope:
> 
> I have added you to the list. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for adding me and the lovely welcome :hugs: It's nice to find someone else in a similar situation.
> 
> I have come off everything apart from anti-inflammatories,and I think I have to come off those as soon as we start TTC. I was given the choice of starting some other RA meds which I could take during pregnancy,but I did a bit of research on them and didn't really feel comfortable taking them - I guess I'd just rather know I'm free of everything and have made every effort to make it as safe as possible for my LO when the time comes. I have had to have a couple of steroid injections since stopping the meds,but they messed with my cycles (and gave me AWFUL spots!),so I'm trying to avoid them now!
> 
> Does OA improve during pregnancy at all? RA quite often does,so I'm crossing my fingers that any extra pain I'm in now should improve as soon as we get a BFP. I'll be sending warm weather vibes your way this winter too!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for the warm weather :haha: Because it is wear and tear on my hip then no it wont get better, in all reality it will probably be worse because of the weight gain but we will see. My physio has given me some different exercises to do so hopefully that will help to strengthen the muscles around my hip and take the pressure off the join we will see. I'm mainly pain free at the moment so fingers crossed.


----------



## NurseSooz

I've had a look at the TTC area and it's scares me! I'm scared that all the chat about how lOng people have been trying for will freak me out :cry:....


----------



## HoneyBee144

Oh dear NurseSooz! Don't panic we'll all be there too :) I've been looking and much prefer the NTNP part of it, the charting etc freaks me out and I think if I started charting etc I'd get obssessed and then would stress myself out and then wouldn't be able to conceive as I was too stressed, one big vicious circle!!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> I've had a look at the TTC area and it's scares me! I'm scared that all the chat about how lOng people have been trying for will freak me out :cry:....

:hugs: We will be there hun don't worry



HoneyBee144 said:


> Oh dear NurseSooz! Don't panic we'll all be there too :) I've been looking and much prefer the NTNP part of it, the charting etc freaks me out and I think if I started charting etc I'd get obssessed and then would stress myself out and then wouldn't be able to conceive as I was too stressed, one big vicious circle!!

I prefer the NTNP too (Seen you there :thumbup:) Much less full on and little more relaxed :hugs:

How are you ladies today. Not long now for both of you :happydance: Me I have just dropped into whatever mode every time I think AF is here (symptoms wise) I get very disappointed so going to try and forget about it and just get on with life. She will come when she is ready :haha: I should know by now never to rush a women :blush:


----------



## Trying2012

Hello ladies, I'm just back from a lovely weekend catching up with my parents in Ireland, hoping it might be the last time I see them before I'm pregnant :thumbup:

There has been lots going on to catch up on here, implants out, last day of pills and newbies! 

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> I've had a look at the TTC area and it's scares me! I'm scared that all the chat about how lOng people have been trying for will freak me out :cry:....
> 
> :hugs: We will be there hun don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> HoneyBee144 said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear NurseSooz! Don't panic we'll all be there too :) I've been looking and much prefer the NTNP part of it, the charting etc freaks me out and I think if I started charting etc I'd get obssessed and then would stress myself out and then wouldn't be able to conceive as I was too stressed, one big vicious circle!!Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer the NTNP too (Seen you there :thumbup:) Much less full on and little more relaxed :hugs:
> 
> How are you ladies today. Not long now for both of you :happydance: Me I have just dropped into whatever mode every time I think AF is here (symptoms wise) I get very disappointed so going to try and forget about it and just get on with life. She will come when she is ready :haha: I should know by now never to rush a women :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah I think the NTNP seems a bit less daunting. I don't want to chart as I know I'd get obsessive and paranoid. The only thing I wish i did know was was when i'm likely to ovulate after my AF. I feel the TTC is all about charting and even reading it made me anxious!

Welcome back trying2012! Hope you had a lovely holiday.
I wish I was back in our cottage hottub in the middle of nowhere....sigh....back to work tomorrow and I'm stuffed with a chesty cold! Yuk!


----------



## J04NN4

Ooh sounds like you've all had exciting weekends. I've always fancied Ireland, anywhere in particular you'd recommend for a long weekend Trying2012? I've been to Dunblane before NurseSooz, not so nice connotations but such a beautiful part of the world. Hot tub sounds nice too! And sorry if I've missed something before but do you have arthritis CC?

NTNP is a great idea, I wouldn't have been able to do it as I'm SUCH a control freak but good for you guys. My hubby was dreading actually 'trying' as he knew I'd be such a nightmare. 

I've ventured into the TTC forum before and found it really intimidating. Loads of numbers and charts and abbreviations I didn't understand, it was quite scary! So do you ladies know when AF is due or not sure due to pills and implants and things? I need to know when to stalk this thread for testing :haha:

As for me, I have the follow up to my emergency scan a couple of weeks ago tomorrow - it was too early to really see anything last time so I have the horrible words 'viability unknown' on my chart at the moment. But if we see a heartbeat tomorrow then it's a really, really good sign - chances of miscarriage go down to around 4% I think. So cacking myself tonight!


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Hot tub sounds nice too! And sorry if I've missed something before but do you have arthritis CC?
> 
> So do you ladies know when AF is due or not sure due to pills and implants and things? I need to know when to stalk this thread for testing :haha:
> 
> As for me, I have the follow up to my emergency scan a couple of weeks ago tomorrow - it was too early to really see anything last time so I have the horrible words 'viability unknown' on my chart at the moment. But if we see a heartbeat tomorrow then it's a really, really good sign - chances of miscarriage go down to around 4% I think. So cacking myself tonight!

No hot tubs for you for 9 months JO4NN4 :nope: not good for your blueberry. 

Yes I have OA in my right hip, they think it is from a car crash I was in as a child then constant dancing throughout my childhood and teens. But I manage it well I think. 

Good luck for tomorrow, you must be excited :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

chickenchaser said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Hot tub sounds nice too! And sorry if I've missed something before but do you have arthritis CC?
> 
> So do you ladies know when AF is due or not sure due to pills and implants and things? I need to know when to stalk this thread for testing :haha:
> 
> As for me, I have the follow up to my emergency scan a couple of weeks ago tomorrow - it was too early to really see anything last time so I have the horrible words 'viability unknown' on my chart at the moment. But if we see a heartbeat tomorrow then it's a really, really good sign - chances of miscarriage go down to around 4% I think. So cacking myself tonight!
> 
> No hot tubs for you for 9 months JO4NN4 :nope: not good for your blueberry.
> 
> Yes I have OA in my right hip, they think it is from a car crash I was in as a child then constant dancing throughout my childhood and teens. But I manage it well I think.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow, you must be excited :hugs:Click to expand...


You poor thing, I hope you get plenty of help during pregnancy. Can you still take your meds?

I know, no hot tubs :( I went in a cold tub on holiday though, sounds horrible I know but believe me an ice cold jacuzzi on a boiling hot day in the Caribbean is bliss! Closest I'll get to the real thing for a while anyway. I've told OH we'll have to buy one so we can put in on the patio of our new house overlooking the sea :haha:

And thank you for the good wishes, I'll be sure to let you know how it goes.


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Hot tub sounds nice too! And sorry if I've missed something before but do you have arthritis CC?
> 
> So do you ladies know when AF is due or not sure due to pills and implants and things? I need to know when to stalk this thread for testing :haha:
> 
> As for me, I have the follow up to my emergency scan a couple of weeks ago tomorrow - it was too early to really see anything last time so I have the horrible words 'viability unknown' on my chart at the moment. But if we see a heartbeat tomorrow then it's a really, really good sign - chances of miscarriage go down to around 4% I think. So cacking myself tonight!
> 
> No hot tubs for you for 9 months JO4NN4 :nope: not good for your blueberry.
> 
> Yes I have OA in my right hip, they think it is from a car crash I was in as a child then constant dancing throughout my childhood and teens. But I manage it well I think.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow, you must be excited :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor thing, I hope you get plenty of help during pregnancy. Can you still take your meds?
> 
> I know, no hot tubs :( I went in a cold tub on holiday though, sounds horrible I know but believe me an ice cold jacuzzi on a boiling hot day in the Caribbean is bliss! Closest I'll get to the real thing for a while anyway. I've told OH we'll have to buy one so we can put in on the patio of our new house overlooking the sea :haha:
> 
> And thank you for the good wishes, I'll be sure to let you know how it goes.Click to expand...

Last year I was having injections in my hip which were great but not idea in pregnancy, so when I discussed TTC with my GP he arranged physio for me and that has really helped and I haven't had the injection now for 6 months, but I'm always better in the summer when it's warmer. My GP has recommended a water birth, which will help to support me during labour but we will see. Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Good luck with your scan my lovely! We went to see the memorial in dunblane and the place where all the kids are burried. So sad :cry:

No sign of my AF....weird - hurry up missy!!

You getting used to the idea of NTNP now CC? The thought of TTC still scares the pants off me in many ways. Are you excited to start but also terrified you've done the right thing?


----------



## Trying2012

JO4NN4 - There are so many lovely places to go in Ireland, I am from the North myself so family are from Belfast. The south of Ireland is lovely and I would recommend Dublin, Cork, Ring of Kerry, too many places to list really but the main airports are Belfast, Dublin, Cork so anywhere near there would be good.

CC- It took me 33 days from getting my implant out to AF appearing so I would try and not worry too much and just get used to NTNP as you may well catch that egg before AF even appears! 

As for charting, I can totally see all your ladies points on not becoming too obsessed, I started charting to understand my cycle after 15years using BCP. I wanted to make sure I was actually ovulating and charting was one way to try and grasp that. I also plan on using charting as a prevention once we have a LO as I really don't want to use any further BCP until we have finished our family. I know once the time comes to TTC I will need to try and make sure I don't obsess however I don't think I will be venturing into the actual TTC boards too much as they are very scary! :nope:


----------



## lilyanne

I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?


----------



## Banana2012

lilyanne said:


> I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?

We're having a very similar dilemma at the moment - we're moving cities,and I can only find a temporary job,so we've been debating whether to wait until I can be made permanent to give us more certainty...but that could be years away! We're now feeling like it's probably best to just go for it,as the kind of certainty we're looking for may never arrive (or at least not for a long time,and I really don't think I could bear to put of TTC for several years!). 

Would there be a financial issue if you move? Or is it more the disruption of it?

x


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Good luck with your scan my lovely! We went to see the memorial in dunblane and the place where all the kids are burried. So sad :cry:
> 
> No sign of my AF....weird - hurry up missy!!
> 
> You getting used to the idea of NTNP now CC? The thought of TTC still scares the pants off me in many ways. Are you excited to start but also terrified you've done the right thing?

Hi yes I'm much calmer know Thanks, I think it all got a bit much :haha: It has been such a long build up that it felt like the pressure was really on. To be honest part of me was dreading that first unprotected BD :haha: What if DH suddenly changed his mind?, what if I get pregnant?, what if I don't? :brat::headspin::hissy::pop:


Don't stress about AF she can be very shy sometimes :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

Trying2012 said:


> CC- It took me 33 days from getting my implant out to AF appearing so I would try and not worry too much and just get used to NTNP as you may well catch that egg before AF even appears!

Thanks hun, past the stress now, a little first time nerves I think :haha: Ideally I wanted an AF before, clean sheet and all that :blush: I have been having loads of spotting so time will tell. :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

lilyanne said:


> I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?

Oh hun I can see both sides :nope: How long did it take you to get your BFP last time?


----------



## HoneyBee144

CC & NurseSooz - I'm really excited you 2 are now officially NTNP and are now just waiting for AF. I always find it a vicious circle as the more you wait and anticipate it the more stressed you get which then puts it off! That happened to me last month, I was 2 days late but I think I was late because I was stressed about it coming and the longer it took to come the more stressed I got, just can't win! 

Lilyanne - that sounds like a crappy situation :( I agree with CC, I can see it from both sides. When are you due to start TTC? 

I hope whatever I've just written makes sense - I have a terrible cold and I'm feeling really sick so can't concentrate properly!


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> I hope whatever I've just written makes sense - I have a terrible cold and I'm feeling really sick so can't concentrate properly!

Hi Hun, Thanks and hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## lilyanne

chickenchaser said:


> lilyanne said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?
> 
> Oh hun I can see both sides :nope: How long did it take you to get your BFP last time?Click to expand...

I found out I was pregnant less than 6 weeks after coming off the pill last time. However, I'm not on the pill (so no fertility surge) and I'm still BFing. Today he came home and said how would I feel about moving back in August of this year. 2 weeks ago it was December :dohh:. We are suppose to stay until July 2013 which is what I want to do. I had my LO in Germany and loved it. It sounds silly but I really would like to have the second here as well.


----------



## chickenchaser

lilyanne said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyanne said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?
> 
> Oh hun I can see both sides :nope: How long did it take you to get your BFP last time?Click to expand...
> 
> I found out I was pregnant less than 6 weeks after coming off the pill last time. However, I'm not on the pill (so no fertility surge) and I'm still BFing. Today he came home and said how would I feel about moving back in August of this year. 2 weeks ago it was December :dohh:. We are suppose to stay until July 2013 which is what I want to do. I had my LO in Germany and loved it. It sounds silly but I really would like to have the second here as well.Click to expand...

Oh hun it is very confusing I don't know what to advise you, but sending you hugs and I hope you work it out soon :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> NurseSooz said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan my lovely! We went to see the memorial in dunblane and the place where all the kids are burried. So sad :cry:
> 
> No sign of my AF....weird - hurry up missy!!
> 
> You getting used to the idea of NTNP now CC? The thought of TTC still scares the pants off me in many ways. Are you excited to start but also terrified you've done the right thing?
> 
> Hi yes I'm much calmer know Thanks, I think it all got a bit much :haha: It has been such a long build up that it felt like the pressure was really on. To be honest part of me was dreading that first unprotected BD :haha: What if DH suddenly changed his mind?, what if I get pregnant?, what if I don't? :brat::headspin::hissy::pop:
> 
> 
> Don't stress about AF she can be very shy sometimes :haha:Click to expand...


I'm so glad im not alone with the - "what if I get pregnant....what if I don't?!" thing...I've been struggling with it for days. 

I hope your scan went ok J04NN4!

Honeybee I'm stuffed with a chesty cold and my OH has just developed it too. He's a sweety though - he's been researching what to do to keep his :sperm: healthy! aw!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Honeybee I'm stuffed with a chesty cold and my OH has just developed it too. He's a sweety though - he's been researching what to do to keep his :sperm: healthy! aw!

YAY for DH's who are looking after their swimmers, Mine started taking zinc, and vitamins c and e today. I love him more for that :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

Any news JO4NN4? :hugs:


----------



## J04NN4

Hello ladies, hope all is well with you! I've had a shitty couple of days (again!) and had to cancel my scan yesterday - I've been in hospital since the early hours of yesterday morning with suspected DVT. I've had loads of tests and injections and consultations as they had to do things differently as I'm pregnant but I've finally been released. They think I had a tiny clot in my lung which was dispersed by the injections they gave me - nothing showed up on the scans so I'm in the clear. 

My scan was rearranged for today and I've just got home - and we saw our little blueberry and a nice strong heartbeat! So things are looking pretty great and it's just what I needed to cheer me up. We're on track to tell the family this weekend - don't know why but I'm really nervous!

Good for your DH's looking after their swimmers! Maca root is meant to be really good for sperm and for sex drive for both men and women. Good stuff!


----------



## lilyanne

Banana2012 said:


> lilyanne said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?
> 
> We're having a very similar dilemma at the moment - we're moving cities,and I can only find a temporary job,so we've been debating whether to wait until I can be made permanent to give us more certainty...but that could be years away! We're now feeling like it's probably best to just go for it,as the kind of certainty we're looking for may never arrive (or at least not for a long time,and I really don't think I could bear to put of TTC for several years!).
> 
> Would there be a financial issue if you move? Or is it more the disruption of it?
> 
> xClick to expand...

There would not be a financial issue and I could still be a SAHM if I choose. He is just worried that we will have less flexibility with when we move. 
:hugs:It is frustrating in this economy, isn't it! Does the temporary job offer any maternity pay or benefits?


----------



## NurseSooz

J04NN4 said:


> Hello ladies, hope all is well with you! I've had a shitty couple of days (again!) and had to cancel my scan yesterday - I've been in hospital since the early hours of yesterday morning with suspected DVT. I've had loads of tests and injections and consultations as they had to do things differently as I'm pregnant but I've finally been released. They think I had a tiny clot in my lung which was dispersed by the injections they gave me - nothing showed up on the scans so I'm in the clear.
> 
> My scan was rearranged for today and I've just got home - and we saw our little blueberry and a nice strong heartbeat! So things are looking pretty great and it's just what I needed to cheer me up. We're on track to tell the family this weekend - don't know why but I'm really nervous!
> 
> Good for your DH's looking after their swimmers! Maca root is meant to be really good for sperm and for sex drive for both men and women. Good stuff!

So glad you're ok!! :happydance: and "Yey" for your beating blueberry!! After all your DVT scares you'll be so glad to get some reassuring news! I'm excited for you telling your family! Eep! That's one bit I can't wait to do! You'll have to be inventive with breaking it to them!

We'll be truly TTC on Saturday as I would be due to start my next pill pack that day! I'm still convinced it'll take ages for us to conceive but my mum reassured me this weekend that she fell pregnant the moment they started trying. I can only hope I'm a fertile myrtle like my mummy!

Halfway through the week girlies, nearly the weekend! For a four day week it's totally dragging!


----------



## J04NN4

NurseSooz said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, hope all is well with you! I've had a shitty couple of days (again!) and had to cancel my scan yesterday - I've been in hospital since the early hours of yesterday morning with suspected DVT. I've had loads of tests and injections and consultations as they had to do things differently as I'm pregnant but I've finally been released. They think I had a tiny clot in my lung which was dispersed by the injections they gave me - nothing showed up on the scans so I'm in the clear.
> 
> My scan was rearranged for today and I've just got home - and we saw our little blueberry and a nice strong heartbeat! So things are looking pretty great and it's just what I needed to cheer me up. We're on track to tell the family this weekend - don't know why but I'm really nervous!
> 
> Good for your DH's looking after their swimmers! Maca root is meant to be really good for sperm and for sex drive for both men and women. Good stuff!
> 
> So glad you're ok!! :happydance: and "Yey" for your beating blueberry!! After all your DVT scares you'll be so glad to get some reassuring news! I'm excited for you telling your family! Eep! That's one bit I can't wait to do! You'll have to be inventive with breaking it to them!
> 
> We'll be truly TTC on Saturday as I would be due to start my next pill pack that day! I'm still convinced it'll take ages for us to conceive but my mum reassured me this weekend that she fell pregnant the moment they started trying. I can only hope I'm a fertile myrtle like my mummy!
> 
> Halfway through the week girlies, nearly the weekend! For a four day week it's totally dragging!Click to expand...

Thanks NurseSooz, it was horrible, never spent a night in hospital before. And I had to choose whether to have a VQ or CAT scan and the silly doctor scared me with loads of awful statistics about risks to me and/or the baby. He was wrong and a consultant came and cleared it up but I still had a traumatic couple of hours trying to decide.

I really don't know how to tell my folks! Do you have any exciting ideas for when the time comes? I'm not very creative and will probably just end up blurting it out. I have NO idea how they'll react!

And yay for properly TTC! You never know - my mum conceived first time both times and then so did I (at least once!) so maybe it is a bit hereditary? Fingers crossed in your case anyway!


----------



## I Love Lucy

Chickenchaser can you move me to July on the main page? Though June isn't completely out of the question, I see July being much more realistic for OH and I.


----------



## NurseSooz

I've thought about it waaaaaaay too much.

I thought of telling my husband by putting the positive stick on the table in exchange for his knife.....not hygienic though....if I'm feeling mean I could make him a cocktail and put it in his drink as a stirrer. 

I also thought of defacing some sort of greetings card into a "happy you're-officially-becoming-grandparents" day or making something on moonpig....

You could do the "hands up of you're pregnant!!....just me then?"....that's always effective!

:happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love checking out Youtube for surprise pregnancy announcements. They're great! :)


----------



## Banana2012

lilyanne said:


> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilyanne said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel really anxious and don't know if I should delay my TTC date. I don't want to but my DH told me last night that he wants to delay until we know when we are moving back to the States. In theory it sounds reasonable but his job has never had any certainty with when we are going to move. Last time we only had one month to pack up and move from the US to Germany. I feel like I don't want to delay and put my life on hold. Any one have any insight?
> 
> We're having a very similar dilemma at the moment - we're moving cities,and I can only find a temporary job,so we've been debating whether to wait until I can be made permanent to give us more certainty...but that could be years away! We're now feeling like it's probably best to just go for it,as the kind of certainty we're looking for may never arrive (or at least not for a long time,and I really don't think I could bear to put of TTC for several years!).
> 
> Would there be a financial issue if you move? Or is it more the disruption of it?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> There would not be a financial issue and I could still be a SAHM if I choose. He is just worried that we will have less flexibility with when we move.
> :hugs:It is frustrating in this economy, isn't it! Does the temporary job offer any maternity pay or benefits?Click to expand...

Good luck with your decision - it sounds like it's not an easy one :hugs: 

I would get basic maternity pay (about £135 a week),but I'm a teacher and would otherwise be entitled to much better benefits. We've had a look at finances tonight,and can afford the lower maternity pay if we start saving now...so no splurging money for us for the next few months! We had a big heart to heart last night (which involved more than a few tears from me!) and decided we're definitely ready to start TTC at the end of June - hurrah! It's starting to feel so close now!

Jo4nn4,glad to hear everything is going well with your little one - very exciting! Make sure you get lots of rest after your scare xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

mrsswaffer said:


> I love checking out Youtube for surprise pregnancy announcements. They're great! :)

Me too! There are so many ideas!


----------



## annaki

I will be so scared about telling my parents! Silly sit it?? I'm nearly 28and married!!! Cousin did her announcement in a nice way, she sent a bouquet of flowers to her mum and dad with her 12 week scan


----------



## goddess25

BOth my announcements were just boring basically Im pregnant...your going to be grandparents.. this time around they will be happy for us but they will also I am sure think we are mental and I am sure they will comment that they thought we were done...most people assume when you have 2 kiddos and 1 of each gender its the signal to stop.

The flowers and scan picture is a very nice one.

Jo4NN4 - that must have been very scary indeed..so glad to hear all is well. Are you still taking some anti coagulents now? Glad BB HB was nice and strong..


----------



## Trying2012

Jo4NN4. That sounds scary! Glad you are okay, take care of yourself xx 

Loving reading ideas for announcements, for the hubby I've bought an I love daddy babygro and am planning on laying it out with the positive test (when it comes) 
As for my parents, it will be there first grandchild and we don't live in the same country so that makes it hard! I found some books on amazon 'how to be the best granny/grandad and was thinking of making a card on moonpigand posting them over a parcel, though I would need to figure if I could get them to open it when I'm on the phone! In an ideal world I would like to hand deliver it but that would mean I would need to keep very quiet until I got there or got them here :thumbup:


----------



## lilyanne

Banana2012 said:


> Good luck with your decision - it sounds like it's not an easy one :hugs:
> 
> I would get basic maternity pay (about £135 a week),but I'm a teacher and would otherwise be entitled to much better benefits. We've had a look at finances tonight,and can afford the lower maternity pay if we start saving now...so no splurging money for us for the next few months! We had a big heart to heart last night (which involved more than a few tears from me!) and decided we're definitely ready to start TTC at the end of June - hurrah! It's starting to feel so close now!

Congrats on setting your date!


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Hello ladies, hope all is well with you! I've had a shitty couple of days (again!) and had to cancel my scan yesterday - I've been in hospital since the early hours of yesterday morning with suspected DVT. I've had loads of tests and injections and consultations as they had to do things differently as I'm pregnant but I've finally been released. They think I had a tiny clot in my lung which was dispersed by the injections they gave me - nothing showed up on the scans so I'm in the clear.
> 
> My scan was rearranged for today and I've just got home - and we saw our little blueberry and a nice strong heartbeat! So things are looking pretty great and it's just what I needed to cheer me up. We're on track to tell the family this weekend - don't know why but I'm really nervous!
> 
> Good for your DH's looking after their swimmers! Maca root is meant to be really good for sperm and for sex drive for both men and women. Good stuff!

:hugs: Hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

YAY :happydance: For a strong clear heartbeat. :happydance:

I know how I'm going to tell my DH, I always have done. When he first told me he loved me we were 120 miles apart and it was over the phone. We had been talking for a while and we were just saying buy. He just blurted it out then put the phone down on me. It has always been a going joke between us. As it was back in the good old days before mobiles and I was at the local telephone box (it was when I was at uni) I had to run home to get some money so I could ring him back. So my plan is to ring him, say I'm pregnant then put the phone down, and see how long it takes him to recover and ring me back. :haha:

With our families because I want them to all know at the same time I'm going to arrange for e cards to be sent to everyone and when then are delivered to give everyone the heads up I will send them a text saying lets see who is the first to check there email...... and see who gets on the phone first. I know it will be my sister, she will be so excited. :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

lilyanne said:


> There would not be a financial issue and I could still be a SAHM if I choose. He is just worried that we will have less flexibility with when we move.
> :hugs:It is frustrating in this economy, isn't it! Does the temporary job offer any maternity pay or benefits?

Oh hun I don't know what to advise you but will a :hugs: help? I think you just need to talk it though together.


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> We'll be truly TTC on Saturday as I would be due to start my next pill pack that day! I'm still convinced it'll take ages for us to conceive but my mum reassured me this weekend that she fell pregnant the moment they started trying. I can only hope I'm a fertile myrtle like my mummy!
> 
> Halfway through the week girlies, nearly the weekend! For a four day week it's totally dragging!

:happydance: Did AF show up in the end? She visited my yesterday after all the stressing :hugs:

YAY for the weekend :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

I Love Lucy said:


> Chickenchaser can you move me to July on the main page? Though June isn't completely out of the question, I see July being much more realistic for OH and I.

:thumbup: It s done, I can always move you back if you change your mind, just let me know :hugs:


----------



## NurseSooz

Sorry for the silence! I've struggled to get the forum to work properly since it upgraded. On day 3 of cycle. Old AF pitched up on Wed. Would be due to take my pill again tomorrow. Feeling v excited :happydance:
How's everyone doing? I'm out for Japanese this evening and then out to a burlesque night! Hopefully this'll be the last time I can enjoy sushi and plum wine!!


----------



## RileysMummy

Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol

hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(

xxx


----------



## HoneyBee144

I agree with RileysMummy - I can't keep up either! :haha:

Pleased everyone seems well and :witch: is doing her rounds! I'm sneakily fingers crossed I won't get another visit now as it's not due till 24th (ish) but I'm not getting my hopes up! 

NurseSooz - I've also struggled to use the forum, couldn't get on at all last night. You're night sounds fab!! :thumbup: I hope you have a lovely time!

Chickenchaser - I love your idea for telling OH about when you're pregnant - so sweet :flower:

I'm currently running round doing last minute packing as we fly out to Australia tomorrow - whoo!! :happydance: :happydance:
I will probably still be on as we will have wi-fi there but obviously not as much as usual!

Hope everything is going well with everyone - hopefully we should be getting some BFPs soon! Eeek! :happydance:


----------



## fifiO

RileysMummy said:


> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx

:flower: i'm feeling exactly the same. totally convinced that it's gonna take us ages to conceive for no particular reason. i think because our lo wasn't planned and this one will be i'm putting unnecessary pressure on myself for it to happen asap. hopefully july will be here soon and we get our bfp's asap :)


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Sorry for the silence! I've struggled to get the forum to work properly since it upgraded. On day 3 of cycle. Old AF pitched up on Wed. Would be due to take my pill again tomorrow. Feeling v excited :happydance:
> How's everyone doing? I'm out for Japanese this evening and then out to a burlesque night! Hopefully this'll be the last time I can enjoy sushi and plum wine!!

YAY for AF and YAY for no pill tomorrow :hugs:

Have fun tonight I'm not a fan of sushi myself but enjoy. The burlesque sounds fun, I'm going to the barefoot festival in July and planning on do a burlesque workshop DH is really looking forward to me getting home :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

RileysMummy said:


> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx

:hugs: You will be fine I'm sure :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

HoneyBee144 said:


> Chickenchaser - I love your idea for telling OH about when you're pregnant - so sweet :flower:
> 
> I'm currently running round doing last minute packing as we fly out to Australia tomorrow - whoo!! :happydance: :happydance:
> I will probably still be on as we will have wi-fi there but obviously not as much as usual!
> 
> Hope everything is going well with everyone - hopefully we should be getting some BFPs soon! Eeek! :happydance:

Thank you :hugs:

Have a lovely honeymoon :hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

fifiO said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower: i'm feeling exactly the same. totally convinced that it's gonna take us ages to conceive for no particular reason. i think because our lo wasn't planned and this one will be i'm putting unnecessary pressure on myself for it to happen asap. hopefully july will be here soon and we get our bfp's asap :)Click to expand...

:hugs:For you to FiFiO :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

fifiO said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower: i'm feeling exactly the same. totally convinced that it's gonna take us ages to conceive for no particular reason. i think because our lo wasn't planned and this one will be i'm putting unnecessary pressure on myself for it to happen asap. hopefully july will be here soon and we get our bfp's asap :)Click to expand...

I'm right there with you ladies!
I am so worried that it's going to take us forever to get pregnant. It's kinda driving me nuts. We'll be starting next month! Hopefully it's quick for all of us!


----------



## goddess25

I will be starting next month too and its so nice that there will be lots of names to recongnise in the TTC sections.


----------



## RileysMummy

fifiO said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower: i'm feeling exactly the same. totally convinced that it's gonna take us ages to conceive for no particular reason. i think because our lo wasn't planned and this one will be i'm putting unnecessary pressure on myself for it to happen asap. hopefully july will be here soon and we get our bfp's asap :)Click to expand...

I have everything crossed for us all xx



chickenchaser said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: You will be fine I'm sure :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you xx



Mrs.Luvbug said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, seriously I just cant keep up lol
> 
> hope you're all well. I'm feeling abit blah, we're not even really trying atm, not til July and i'm already convinced its going to take months and ill go mental :(
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower: i'm feeling exactly the same. totally convinced that it's gonna take us ages to conceive for no particular reason. i think because our lo wasn't planned and this one will be i'm putting unnecessary pressure on myself for it to happen asap. hopefully july will be here soon and we get our bfp's asap :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm right there with you ladies!
> I am so worried that it's going to take us forever to get pregnant. It's kinda driving me nuts. We'll be starting next month! Hopefully it's quick for all of us!Click to expand...

:hugs: xx I think I worry because this one will be our second. I think we only conceived quickly with Millicent, was because her brother our angel had been born 2 months before and I still had all these raging hormones. We'll see, feels funny to be so excited and so nervous over something I've not got much control over xxc


----------



## Banana2012

:hugs: RileysMummy,I'm so sorry about your little boy,it must be so hard. Millicent looks absolutely gorgeous though,what a beautiful girl :thumbup:

I'm starting to worry about how long it might take us to conceive,as hubby is going to be away with work during the week as soon as we start trying,possibly for as long as 6 months. I know it doesn't make it impossible,as I might be lucky and get a positive OPK when I'm with him,but it's started to worry me :nope: I'm holding out all hope for August though,as I'm a teacher and will be on school holidays so can go and stay with him during the week...no pressure then!

Has everyone else found that as soon as you make the decision to start TTC,you just can't think of anything else?! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> :hugs: RileysMummy,I'm so sorry about your little boy,it must be so hard. Millicent looks absolutely gorgeous though,what a beautiful girl :thumbup:
> 
> I'm starting to worry about how long it might take us to conceive,as hubby is going to be away with work during the week as soon as we start trying,possibly for as long as 6 months. I know it doesn't make it impossible,as I might be lucky and get a positive OPK when I'm with him,but it's started to worry me :nope: I'm holding out all hope for August though,as I'm a teacher and will be on school holidays so can go and stay with him during the week...no pressure then!
> 
> Has everyone else found that as soon as you make the decision to start TTC,you just can't think of anything else?!
> 
> xxx

Yes, I almost feel like I'm obsessing about it haha.


----------



## RileysMummy

Banana2012 said:


> :hugs: RileysMummy,I'm so sorry about your little boy,it must be so hard. Millicent looks absolutely gorgeous though,what a beautiful girl :thumbup:
> 
> I'm starting to worry about how long it might take us to conceive,as hubby is going to be away with work during the week as soon as we start trying,possibly for as long as 6 months. I know it doesn't make it impossible,as I might be lucky and get a positive OPK when I'm with him,but it's started to worry me :nope: I'm holding out all hope for August though,as I'm a teacher and will be on school holidays so can go and stay with him during the week...no pressure then!
> 
> Has everyone else found that as soon as you make the decision to start TTC,you just can't think of anything else?!
> 
> xxx

Thank you hun, she is a beautiful crazy little girl, we're very blessed to have her :cloud9:

Bless you, I have everything crossed for you. Yep it's like deciding to diet, as soon as you think it all you can think of is food :dohh: xx


----------



## goddess25

I think once the decision is made is normal for us all to obsess and we all do it so well ;)


----------



## chickenchaser

OMG I don't think I'm normal :nope: I have really chilled out since we started TTC :coffee: The week before I was mad reading everything and anything but now I'm fine and actually enjoying it :winkwink: :haha: Me and DH are getting on really well and we are just having fun, its great :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

chickenchaser said:


> OMG I don't think I'm normal :nope: I have really chilled out since we started TTC :coffee: The week before I was mad reading everything and anything but now I'm fine and actually enjoying it :winkwink: :haha: Me and DH are getting on really well and we are just having fun, its great :thumbup:

Haha,maybe I'm just going through the obsessed/reading everything stage now then - which will hopefully stop once we actually start TTC and enjoying all the BDing :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

chickenchaser said:


> OMG I don't think I'm normal :nope: I have really chilled out since we started TTC :coffee: The week before I was mad reading everything and anything but now I'm fine and actually enjoying it :winkwink: :haha:  Me and DH are getting on really well and we are just having fun, its great :thumbup:

Yay!! That's great :) more relaxed the better!


----------



## RileysMummy

Chickenchaser that's good hun!

I'm not obsessing like reading things and I cant even work out how to chart etc so wont be doing that just thinking alot in my head lol but i'm an over thinker anyways :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Banana2012

Charting looks far too stressful for me too! I can see I'd get really bogged down in it. Plus,I have to get up at 6am for work during the week,and am not willing to get up at that time on the weekend to take my temperature - feel like I should make the most of sleep while I still can! I have bought OPKs and started using them this month,but just out of curiosity really as I only recently came off the pill and wanted to figure out my cycles.

xxx


----------



## J04NN4

Thanks for all your kind words ladies, feeling much better now thanks and have finally caught up on my sleep. Not on anti-coagulants as they gave me as much as they dared in the hospital but they're keeping a very close eye on me.

Sorry for the silence, have been very busy with my birthday! Yay! We went to the Harry Potter Studio Tour thing as I'm a massive Potter geek and it was fantastic. We've also seen my mum, dad, brother and our three best friends and told them our news! I just ended up blurting it out so nothing creative haha. They're all really chuffed but absolutely gobsmacked. My poor dad has barely spoke since we told him! :haha:

It sounds like all is going well for you ladies, you all seem remarkably chilled so good for you! Are you all in/going to go in the actual TTC forum much or are you staying in this thread mostly?


----------



## RileysMummy

J04NN4 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words ladies, feeling much better now thanks and have finally caught up on my sleep. Not on anti-coagulants as they gave me as much as they dared in the hospital but they're keeping a very close eye on me.
> 
> Sorry for the silence, have been very busy with my birthday! Yay! We went to the Harry Potter Studio Tour thing as I'm a massive Potter geek and it was fantastic. We've also seen my mum, dad, brother and our three best friends and told them our news! I just ended up blurting it out so nothing creative haha. They're all really chuffed but absolutely gobsmacked. My poor dad has barely spoke since we told him! :haha:
> 
> It sounds like all is going well for you ladies, you all seem remarkably chilled so good for you! Are you all in/going to go in the actual TTC forum much or are you staying in this thread mostly?

Aww glad you had a good birthday and fab on telling your family. I doubt i'll do anything special just tell them, probs shout it out randomly lol.

I've looked in the ttc section but atm most comfortable here, only really come on this thread too lol.

xxx


----------



## fifiO

J04NN4 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words ladies, feeling much better now thanks and have finally caught up on my sleep. Not on anti-coagulants as they gave me as much as they dared in the hospital but they're keeping a very close eye on me.
> 
> Sorry for the silence, have been very busy with my birthday! Yay! We went to the Harry Potter Studio Tour thing as I'm a massive Potter geek and it was fantastic. We've also seen my mum, dad, brother and our three best friends and told them our news! I just ended up blurting it out so nothing creative haha. They're all really chuffed but absolutely gobsmacked. My poor dad has barely spoke since we told him! :haha:
> 
> It sounds like all is going well for you ladies, you all seem remarkably chilled so good for you! Are you all in/going to go in the actual TTC forum much or are you staying in this thread mostly?

happy birthday :flower: everyone i know that's been to the harry potter studios has said it's amazing, i'm sooo jealous lol. glad you're feeling better now too! 
i'm going to try and stay as calm as possible when it comes to ttc as we're taking a relaxed approach without the temping and charting but knowing me my mind will go into overdrive lol. ttc forum seems pretty full on so i'll probably hang around here as much as possible :)


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> It sounds like all is going well for you ladies, you all seem remarkably chilled so good for you! Are you all in/going to go in the actual TTC forum much or are you staying in this thread mostly?

Happy Birthday :cake:

I keep having a peek into TTC but it is so full on, I joined a thread in NTNP but they are just as obsessed I don't understand why they are saying they are NTNP. They are all charting and taking OPK and checking for CM. :nope:


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> OMG I don't think I'm normal :nope: I have really chilled out since we started TTC :coffee: The week before I was mad reading everything and anything but now I'm fine and actually enjoying it :winkwink: :haha: Me and DH are getting on really well and we are just having fun, its great :thumbup:

I totally agree! Although I'm pee'd off that my AF hasn't left yet. Usually she usually sods off when I start my pill again and she's been lingering on and off! Our first UPSI was really exciting cos it marked such an important stage on our lives - shame I'm not fertile yet! I'm assuming I probably am fertile now on off the pill? I'm certainly thinking more positive and trying not to keep thinking I'll never get my BFP. I know I should be jumping ship from here but I don't want to leave you guys!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> OMG I don't think I'm normal :nope: I have really chilled out since we started TTC :coffee: The week before I was mad reading everything and anything but now I'm fine and actually enjoying it :winkwink: :haha: Me and DH are getting on really well and we are just having fun, its great :thumbup:
> 
> I totally agree! Although in pee'd off that my AF hasn't left yet. Usually she soda off when I start my pill again and she's been lingering on and off! Our first UPSI was really exciting cos it marked such an important stage on our lives - shame I'm not fertile yet! I'm assuming I probably am fertile now on off the pill? I'm certainly thinking more positive and trying not to keep thinking I'll never get my BFP. I know I should be jumping ship from here but I don't want to leave you guys!Click to expand...

I'm not going anywhere TTC is scary :nope:


----------



## NurseSooz

chickenchaser said:


> J04NN4 said:
> 
> 
> It sounds like all is going well for you ladies, you all seem remarkably chilled so good for you! Are you all in/going to go in the actual TTC forum much or are you staying in this thread mostly?
> 
> Happy Birthday :cake:
> 
> I keep having a peek into TTC but it is so full on, I joined a thread in NTNP but they are just as obsessed I don't understand why they are saying they are NTNP. They are all charting and taking OPK and checking for CM. :nope:Click to expand...

That's exactly why I haven't jumped ship! It's all too full on and it scares the crap out of me! The only think I've done is worked out that I'll likely be ovulating next weekend and we got the British version of pre-seed. Can I cling on here a bit longer??


----------



## goddess25

There are no set rules, just do what is comfortable for you. Once you spend more time though on the TTC board it gets a little less overwhelming, although I found it difficult making connections over there both times.

We will all be over there soon anyway so lots of familiar names to keep you company.


----------



## annaki

Hello everyone, lovely to here all your updates. It making me even more giddy for when we are officially TTC.

My body must know I am nearly TTC as my once regular-nearly-to-the-hour-28--day cycle has now decided to do whatever it feels likes. I haven been off BC for 18 month, but for the last 6 months my cycle has been 29-30 days long. This month though it surprised me at 24 days. I have been using the What to Expect iPhone app to predict but everytime I change the cycle length in the settings it has been changing the previous cycles too :growlmad:

I am now using a new one called Women Log which seems a lot better. Soon though we won't be avoiding BD on the fertile patch though!:happydance:

Anyway, thought I would have a little rant as AF totally caught me off guard :shrug:


----------



## noshowjo

hey lovely ladies . how is every one today? I am full of cold :( but on a good note we are  half way through may now girls :winkwink:

i really want to make a ticker iv had one in the past but i dont know what im doing wrong , I make it then do i copy it then paste it in to signature ???
iv tried a few times but all i get is a load of writting , :wacko:
But i am so excited about the months going by that i want to see it counting down :happydance:

have a nice day xxxxxxx


----------



## NurseSooz

Ok summer chickies. TMI warning. 

How the hell do you read cervical mucous? I know it's there but how the hell do I know what's fertile? I've never head "stretchy" (wtf?!) mucous. It has gone mega watery mid cycle before. I'm so confused! Any mucous gurus out there? I'm not a charter and I haven't a flying monkey what my cycles are. I'd like to be able to at least read the best indicator of fertility! Does it have to be that watery way for me to be fertile? I'm so confused!


----------



## chickenchaser

NurseSooz said:


> Ok summer chickies. TMI warning.
> 
> How the hell do you read cervical mucous? I know it's there but how the hell do I know what's fertile? I've never head "stretchy" (wtf?!) mucous. It has gone mega watery mid cycle before. I'm so confused! Any mucous gurus out there? I'm not a charter and I haven't a flying monkey what my cycles are. I'd like to be able to at least read the best indicator of fertility! Does it have to be that watery way for me to be fertile? I'm so confused!

:rofl: I have no idea. It is an activity I have yet to partaken in :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Today, DH told me he wants to officially start NTNP!!! :happydance:


----------



## chickenchaser

I have been thinking of setting up another thread over in TTC a first timer, idiots guide, no pressure thread :haha: what do you all think? I was also thinking about come September, once we are all TTC having the thread moved to TTC groups, Any thoughts ladies.


----------



## NurseSooz

Good plan. Let me know when you've set it up!


----------



## chickenchaser

Here we go,

I hope you like the name

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1007907-first-timer-scardicats.html#post17994911


----------



## Trying2012

Think that's a great idea CC! Can't wait to join it :thumbup:

Mrswafer, that is ace news!!!! :happydance::happydance:

NurseSooz, tmi alert too lol. The best CM you are looking for is watery (feeling damp down below) then changing to eggwhite (which stretches 1 inch) you will more than likely notice it when you wipe, I now check every time I wipe just incase. You can have eggwhite CM for a few days or only one, you can notice it a few times when you wipe per day or only once. The trick is def to check the tissue after wiping! :thumbup: after ovulation you will more than likely feel quite dry. I've been learning the signs while charting in preparation :happydance:


----------



## fifiO

that looks like an awesome thread can't wait to join in july! :)


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> Today, DH told me he wants to officially start NTNP!!! :happydance:

YAY Come on over to the dark side of NTNP, you will be checking for EWCM before you know it :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

chickenchaser said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Today, DH told me he wants to officially start NTNP!!! :happydance:
> 
> YAY Come on over to the dark side of NTNP, you will be checking for EWCM before you know it :haha:Click to expand...

Hehe! I'm an expert charter already, my love! Been charting since October! :)


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Today, DH told me he wants to officially start NTNP!!! :happydance:
> 
> YAY Come on over to the dark side of NTNP, you will be checking for EWCM before you know it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe! I'm an expert charter already, my love! Been charting since October! :)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## NurseSooz

So will egg white mucous definitely be stretchy? I've defo noticed it really watery cos it feels gross!! You guys are great for helpIng me with my gross questions!


----------



## Miniegg27

Love the new thread CC. Shame I won't be joining you guys for what seems like ages :( X


----------



## Trying2012

NurseSooz said:


> So will egg white mucous definitely be stretchy? I've defo noticed it really watery cos it feels gross!! You guys are great for helpIng me with my gross questions!

Eggwhite is def stretchy, as soon as you see it you will know exactly what it is. Some people don't get much though but watery is a good sign of ovulation coming too. :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

I had never really been that aware (or aware at all!) of my CM,but because I used OPKs this month I checked for EWCM when I got my positive - and found I definitely had some! Not the most pleasant task in the world to check for it,but it's nice to know things are working down there :thumbup: I've found I have more CM since starting Pregnacare. Apparently grapefruit juice before OV is meant to help with EWCM too! 

xxx


----------



## Trying2012

^^^^^^ How long have you been on pregnancare? I've just started and was hoping it would help with more CM.


----------



## Banana2012

Trying2012 said:


> ^^^^^^ How long have you been on pregnancare? I've just started and was hoping it would help with more CM.

I started it mid-April,so about a month ago. I've found it really good,it's made my skin and hair much better too!:thumbup:


----------



## Miniegg27

NurseSooz said:


> Ok summer chickies. TMI warning.
> 
> How the hell do you read cervical mucous? I know it's there but how the hell do I know what's fertile? I've never head "stretchy" (wtf?!) mucous. It has gone mega watery mid cycle before. I'm so confused! Any mucous gurus out there? I'm not a charter and I haven't a flying monkey what my cycles are. I'd like to be able to at least read the best indicator of fertility! Does it have to be that watery way for me to be fertile? I'm so confused!

Hey Sooz!
I read this yday and realised i was having very watery CM (yuk!!) then today I got my EWCM!!!! So does that mean u ovulate on the day you get EW or after? X


----------



## v6pony

My husband and I have decided we are going to start TTC in June for our first child. :happydance:


----------



## RileysMummy

v6pony said:


> My husband and I have decided we are going to start TTC in June for our first child. :happydance:

That's great hun, good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## chickenchaser

v6pony said:


> My husband and I have decided we are going to start TTC in June for our first child. :happydance:

:happydance: Thats great v6pony, would you like to join us in your journey?


----------



## v6pony

Thanks girls!

I would love to be a part of the journey! :)


----------



## chickenchaser

v6pony said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> I would love to be a part of the journey! :)

Then Welcome and I have added you to the list :happydance:


----------



## v6pony

Thanks so much. :)


----------



## fifiO

v6pony said:


> My husband and I have decided we are going to start TTC in June for our first child. :happydance:

good luck!! hope it doesn't take you long to get your bfp :)


----------



## v6pony

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

v6pony said:


> My husband and I have decided we are going to start TTC in June for our first child. :happydance:

Congratulations and good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## v6pony

Thank you Banana! :)


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

v6pony said:


> My husband and I have decided we are going to start TTC in June for our first child. :happydance:

yay! Congrats!


----------



## RileysMummy

Rather annoyed with myself. I tested this morning although AF isn't due til Sunday. Of course it was a BFN which I was expecting but it still upset me but what upset me more is how I found myself studying the damn thing for a good 10 mins :dohh: We're not even actively trying yet but going to bring it to next month instead of July.
xxx


----------



## fifiO

RileysMummy said:


> Rather annoyed with myself. I tested this morning although AF isn't due til Sunday. Of course it was a BFN which I was expecting but it still upset me but what upset me more is how I found myself studying the damn thing for a good 10 mins :dohh: We're not even actively trying yet but going to bring it to next month instead of July.
> xxx

:hugs: it's understandable to be upset by it. there's always that secret hope in the back of the mind. it is still early if af is due on sunday. i can see myself being the same when it comes to ttc which is why i'm gonna try really hard not to test unless i'm actually a few days late which i'm gonna find impossible no doubt. hope you're ok xx


----------



## RileysMummy

fifiO said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Rather annoyed with myself. I tested this morning although AF isn't due til Sunday. Of course it was a BFN which I was expecting but it still upset me but what upset me more is how I found myself studying the damn thing for a good 10 mins :dohh: We're not even actively trying yet but going to bring it to next month instead of July.
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: it's understandable to be upset by it. there's always that secret hope in the back of the mind. it is still early if af is due on sunday. i can see myself being the same when it comes to ttc which is why i'm gonna try really hard not to test unless i'm actually a few days late which i'm gonna find impossible no doubt. hope you're ok xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun. Honestly that's what I was planning on doing, not testing til the day af is due or wait til i'm actually late but nope not happened. I guess i'm more wound up with it as 2 friends have just gotten their bfps.
xxx


----------



## fifiO

RileysMummy said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Rather annoyed with myself. I tested this morning although AF isn't due til Sunday. Of course it was a BFN which I was expecting but it still upset me but what upset me more is how I found myself studying the damn thing for a good 10 mins :dohh: We're not even actively trying yet but going to bring it to next month instead of July.
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: it's understandable to be upset by it. there's always that secret hope in the back of the mind. it is still early if af is due on sunday. i can see myself being the same when it comes to ttc which is why i'm gonna try really hard not to test unless i'm actually a few days late which i'm gonna find impossible no doubt. hope you're ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Honestly that's what I was planning on doing, not testing til the day af is due or wait til i'm actually late but nope not happened. I guess i'm more wound up with it as 2 friends have just gotten their bfps.
> xxxClick to expand...


it's hard when people you know are getting bfps and you just want one too. there seem to be so many pregnancy/birth announcements happening at the moment which makes it seem like i'm gonna have to wait forever for my own which isn't the most logical of thoughts lol xx


----------



## RileysMummy

fifiO said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Rather annoyed with myself. I tested this morning although AF isn't due til Sunday. Of course it was a BFN which I was expecting but it still upset me but what upset me more is how I found myself studying the damn thing for a good 10 mins :dohh: We're not even actively trying yet but going to bring it to next month instead of July.
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: it's understandable to be upset by it. there's always that secret hope in the back of the mind. it is still early if af is due on sunday. i can see myself being the same when it comes to ttc which is why i'm gonna try really hard not to test unless i'm actually a few days late which i'm gonna find impossible no doubt. hope you're ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Honestly that's what I was planning on doing, not testing til the day af is due or wait til i'm actually late but nope not happened. I guess i'm more wound up with it as 2 friends have just gotten their bfps.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> it's hard when people you know are getting bfps and you just want one too. there seem to be so many pregnancy/birth announcements happening at the moment which makes it seem like i'm gonna have to wait forever for my own which isn't the most logical of thoughts lol xxClick to expand...

lol I know. Now on a fb group i'm on someone asked how long it took people to concieve their 2nd/3rd or 4th kid and I feel sick reading that it took so many of them such a long time :wacko: xx


----------



## fifiO

RileysMummy said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Rather annoyed with myself. I tested this morning although AF isn't due til Sunday. Of course it was a BFN which I was expecting but it still upset me but what upset me more is how I found myself studying the damn thing for a good 10 mins :dohh: We're not even actively trying yet but going to bring it to next month instead of July.
> xxx
> 
> :hugs: it's understandable to be upset by it. there's always that secret hope in the back of the mind. it is still early if af is due on sunday. i can see myself being the same when it comes to ttc which is why i'm gonna try really hard not to test unless i'm actually a few days late which i'm gonna find impossible no doubt. hope you're ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. Honestly that's what I was planning on doing, not testing til the day af is due or wait til i'm actually late but nope not happened. I guess i'm more wound up with it as 2 friends have just gotten their bfps.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> it's hard when people you know are getting bfps and you just want one too. there seem to be so many pregnancy/birth announcements happening at the moment which makes it seem like i'm gonna have to wait forever for my own which isn't the most logical of thoughts lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> lol I know. Now on a fb group i'm on someone asked how long it took people to concieve their 2nd/3rd or 4th kid and I feel sick reading that it took so many of them such a long time :wacko: xxClick to expand...

i've seen people say how they conceived quickly with their first and then took ages with the second and that really plays on my mind! totally convinced myself i'll be in the same boat


----------



## RileysMummy

Everyone okay ladies?

Really want this month to be over and done with, AF due in 3 days, just want to get on with it now..i'm so impatient xx


----------



## noshowjo

Hello ladies , 
im all giddy as i was filling a form out before and i had to put the date on it , Well i thought it was about the 10th or 11 th today , but its the 17th yay , its getting closer to my ttc date , hehehe 
How is every one today ???


----------



## annaki

Hello, 

I know this year is flying by! We a going away in a months time, and it is from then we are TTC. So could be end of June/July. I would normally know when I ovulate but since my cycle has decided to jump fr, 24-32 days I may get some OPK's. Although I am gonna hold off, as I don't want to get bogged down with it! :nope:

Really excited, and it don't seem real. Arghh! I will be very nervous for the first BD without protection :blush:.

Anyone else???


----------



## RileysMummy

noshowjo said:


> Hello ladies ,
> im all giddy as i was filling a form out before and i had to put the date on it , Well i thought it was about the 10th or 11 th today , but its the 17th yay , its getting closer to my ttc date , hehehe
> How is every one today ???

I know fantastic hunnie, when is your ttc date? I'm good just tired xx


annaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this year is flying by! We a going away in a months time, and it is from then we are TTC. So could be end of June/July. I would normally know when I ovulate but since my cycle has decided to jump fr, 24-32 days I may get some OPK's. Although I am gonna hold off, as I don't want to get bogged down with it! :nope:
> 
> Really excited, and it don't seem real. Arghh! I will be very nervous for the first BD without protection :blush:.
> 
> Anyone else???

:hugs: I was going to get opks but like my friend said just dtd every 2-3 days and you should be okay and least not get obsessed and frustrated with the lines.

The other week was the first time in 17months we dtd with anything...was INCREDIBLE but it was weird..you know lol. xx
--------------------------------------------------------------
I'm really concerned that if i'm not pregnant this month then why the hell am I so tired? Like the past week or so I've had to nap when my daughter does, like I am stupidly shattered :dohh:
xx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

annaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this year is flying by! We a going away in a months time, and it is from then we are TTC. So could be end of June/July. I would normally know when I ovulate but since my cycle has decided to jump fr, 24-32 days I may get some OPK's. Although I am gonna hold off, as I don't want to get bogged down with it! :nope:
> 
> Really excited, and it don't seem real. Arghh! I will be very nervous for the first BD without protection :blush:.
> 
> Anyone else???


We'll be ttc starting next month and I am right there with you being super nervous for our first bf without protection!


----------



## NurseSooz

Not long now for you girlies!! No signs of Ovulation for me yet. Weird period time pain today but my AF only finished 1 week ago :cry: have been BD every second day. Can only hope I ovulate sneakily without me noticing...

Keep the hope up girlies! I know time totally drags =(


----------



## v6pony

annaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this year is flying by! We a going away in a months time, and it is from then we are TTC. So could be end of June/July. I would normally know when I ovulate but since my cycle has decided to jump fr, 24-32 days I may get some OPK's. Although I am gonna hold off, as I don't want to get bogged down with it! :nope:
> 
> Really excited, and it don't seem real. Arghh! I will be very nervous for the first BD without protection :blush:.
> 
> Anyone else???

I'm in the same boat as you about the first time with my husband without protection. I'm more nervous than I should be I think. At least I'm not alone. We are starting TTC on the first of June.


----------



## RileysMummy

AF arrived this month for me 2 days early..cycle was 24days! Now CD2...fingers crossed for this month and good luck to you girls xx


----------



## Trying2012

RileysMummy said:


> AF arrived this month for me 2 days early..cycle was 24days! Now CD2...fingers crossed for this month and good luck to you girls xx

Good luck to you!

I am just gearing up to ovulate if all my signs are right which will make me slightly later ovulating when July comes but sure there is nothing you can do! It was 7 weeks yesterday until we go on holidays and start to no longer prevent :happydance:


----------



## RileysMummy

Trying2012 said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived this month for me 2 days early..cycle was 24days! Now CD2...fingers crossed for this month and good luck to you girls xx
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> I am just gearing up to ovulate if all my signs are right which will make me slightly later ovulating when July comes but sure there is nothing you can do! It was 7 weeks yesterday until we go on holidays and start to no longer prevent :happydance:Click to expand...

Fantastic! xx


----------



## annaki

It's a bit quiet on here! Has everyone ventured to TTC?


----------



## Trying2012

Im still here lurking! Think a few have jumped over to ttc :) I'm lurking in the post there too. Lol

How is everyone? I think I ovulated yesterday going by all my signs, so beginning to look at estimated ovulation dates for July :) looks like I will be ovulating just as we are returning from holidays so that works in really well. Can't believe I only have two AFs to go before we jump on the ttc wagon :)


----------



## annaki

Where are you going away Trying2012? We are going away and it's from there we are NTNP/TTC. Can't wait. X


----------



## fifiO

:wave: still here! i can't believe how close july is, just 2 more af's to go before ttc eeek! i've also been looking at likely ovulation dates in july and it's making it all so real. i'm planning to start taking folic acid in the next couple of days in preparation


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

Hi guys, can I join too?? I am looking to ttc from July wooo hooo cant wait! fifiO, looks like we are in the same boat, I have been taking Folic Acid for a month now and I have heard evening primrose is also pretty good??? might get some this weekend x


----------



## Trying2012

annaki said:


> Where are you going away Trying2012? We are going away and it's from there we are NTNP/TTC. Can't wait. X

We are heading to Spain :happydance: Have booked a big villa for us and some of hubbies family to go to so it will be very relaxing.  We will be NTNP on holiday but I don't think I will ovulate until we are coming back anyway.

Where are you headed?


----------



## Trying2012

fifiO said:


> :wave: still here! i can't believe how close july is, just 2 more af's to go before ttc eeek! i've also been looking at likely ovulation dates in july and it's making it all so real. i'm planning to start taking folic acid in the next couple of days in preparation

It does make it so real doesn't it! I would be on your folic acid as soon as you can as they do suggest if you can to take it for the three months prior to trying. I started pregnacare conception a few weeks ago as a full vitamin, it seems to be really good.



wtt4mybabymac said:


> Hi guys, can I join too?? I am looking to ttc from July wooo hooo cant wait! fifiO, looks like we are in the same boat, I have been taking Folic Acid for a month now and I have heard evening primrose is also pretty good??? might get some this weekend x

Off course you can! The more the merrier :happydance: I take evening primrose too, it is meant to help. But once you start TTC you need to not be taking it in your two week wait as far as I can figure out from what I have been reading.


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

Thanks for the info about Evening Primrose will make sure not to be taking in 2 week wait (I have heard its the longest wait everrrrr) ;) oooh Spain is gorgeous you are going to love it! hubby and I went a few years back when we stayed in the UK..went to an island called Menorca wow the beaches are beauuutiful! lucky you, what better way to spend your NTNP time :) x


----------



## fifiO

Trying2012 said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> :wave: still here! i can't believe how close july is, just 2 more af's to go before ttc eeek! i've also been looking at likely ovulation dates in july and it's making it all so real. i'm planning to start taking folic acid in the next couple of days in preparation
> 
> It does make it so real doesn't it! I would be on your folic acid as soon as you can as they do suggest if you can to take it for the three months prior to trying. I started pregnacare conception a few weeks ago as a full vitamin, it seems to be really good.
> 
> 
> 
> wtt4mybabymac said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can I join too?? I am looking to ttc from July wooo hooo cant wait! fifiO, looks like we are in the same boat, I have been taking Folic Acid for a month now and I have heard evening primrose is also pretty good??? might get some this weekend xClick to expand...
> 
> Off course you can! The more the merrier :happydance: I take evening primrose too, it is meant to help. But once you start TTC you need to not be taking it in your two week wait as far as I can figure out from what I have been reading.Click to expand...

 i will start on the folic acid as soon as af finished, just thought start afresh on a new cycle cos we're not starting till end of july possibly august. i never took it with my first cos he came as a surprise but as soon as i found out i was pregnant i started right away. pregnacare scares me lol. i'm scared of swallowing tablets and they were bullets from what i remember so i had to crush them up but they taste awful lol. ooo haven't heard about evening primrose, what does it do/help with?

:wave: wtt4mybabymac! we've been waiting nearly a year now so i can't believe how close july is. we'll probably be starting towards the end of july/early august depending one when af is out of the way.


----------



## Trying2012

wtt4mybabymac said:


> Thanks for the info about Evening Primrose will make sure not to be taking in 2 week wait (I have heard its the longest wait everrrrr) ;) oooh Spain is gorgeous you are going to love it! hubby and I went a few years back when we stayed in the UK..went to an island called Menorca wow the beaches are beauuutiful! lucky you, what better way to spend your NTNP time :) x

We got married in Spain last October, I love it there and its really easy to get too from the UK, this time we are going to a different place but it looks lovely, am looking forward to trying out my Spanish again!


----------



## Trying2012

fifiO said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> :wave: still here! i can't believe how close july is, just 2 more af's to go before ttc eeek! i've also been looking at likely ovulation dates in july and it's making it all so real. i'm planning to start taking folic acid in the next couple of days in preparation
> 
> 
> i will start on the folic acid as soon as af finished, just thought start afresh on a new cycle cos we're not starting till end of july possibly august. i never took it with my first cos he came as a surprise but as soon as i found out i was pregnant i started right away. pregnacare scares me lol. i'm scared of swallowing tablets and they were bullets from what i remember so i had to crush them up but they taste awful lol. ooo haven't heard about evening primrose, what does it do/help with?
> 
> :wave: wtt4mybabymac! we've been waiting nearly a year now so i can't believe how close july is. we'll probably be starting towards the end of july/early august depending one when af is out of the way.Click to expand...

You are right on the pregnacare, they are huge!! Evening primrose helps with your CM https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html I figured anything that can help! lol

What age is your little boy?


----------



## fifiO

Trying2012 said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> :wave: still here! i can't believe how close july is, just 2 more af's to go before ttc eeek! i've also been looking at likely ovulation dates in july and it's making it all so real. i'm planning to start taking folic acid in the next couple of days in preparation
> 
> 
> i will start on the folic acid as soon as af finished, just thought start afresh on a new cycle cos we're not starting till end of july possibly august. i never took it with my first cos he came as a surprise but as soon as i found out i was pregnant i started right away. pregnacare scares me lol. i'm scared of swallowing tablets and they were bullets from what i remember so i had to crush them up but they taste awful lol. ooo haven't heard about evening primrose, what does it do/help with?
> 
> :wave: wtt4mybabymac! we've been waiting nearly a year now so i can't believe how close july is. we'll probably be starting towards the end of july/early august depending one when af is out of the way.Click to expand...
> 
> You are right on the pregnacare, they are huge!! Evening primrose helps with your CM https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html I figured anything that can help! lol
> 
> What age is your little boy?Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! will definitely look in to it :) my little boy turned 2 in april so definitely time for another before all the memories of hardwork become too distant lol


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

We are TTC in early July too! :happydance: We are waiting until our wedding night :hugs:


----------



## undomestic

TTC starting September !:)


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm still here ladies, keeping a protective eye of you all. Hi to the newbies I have added you to the list. Good luck to you all.

I wont be posting much as I don't think it is right to be talking TTC in WTT but I will be keeping an eye on you all I promise.

If any of you want an update on those of us to have already moved over we are here.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1007907-first-timer-scardicats.html


----------



## noshowjo

oooh i need to be in the july section now not august although it will prob be then i get my cycle back . cant wait to start trying now , excited xx


----------



## Trying2012

Welcome to all the newbies! Thanks CC for updating and keeping an eye on us all  am sure we will all be watching the new thread before our turn to jump over :)


----------



## fifiO

finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)


----------



## Banana2012

fifiO said:


> finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)

It's so exciting to get past each milestone whilst you're waiting,isn't it! I'm currently feeling really excited because I'm just about to finish AF,and then I'll only have one AF to go before we start TTC - eek! Can't believe how quickly it's coming around now after so long waiting!


----------



## whale

Can I join, pretty please??
I am having my implant out on the 26th June, then we want to wait for af then we are officially TTC!! so hopefully July.
I'm so excited!


----------



## lilyanne

DH finally agreed 100% to try starting July 1st. I'm sooo excited but really anxious as well. 
Anyone getting really anxious and starting to question things now that the TTC date is getting closer?


----------



## chickenchaser

whale said:


> Can I join, pretty please??
> I am having my implant out on the 26th June, then we want to wait for af then we are officially TTC!! so hopefully July.
> I'm so excited!

Hi and Welcome, I have added you to our list. :hugs:


----------



## whale

chickenchaser said:


> whale said:
> 
> 
> Can I join, pretty please??
> I am having my implant out on the 26th June, then we want to wait for af then we are officially TTC!! so hopefully July.
> I'm so excited!
> 
> Hi and Welcome, I have added you to our list. :hugs:Click to expand...

YAY! It's starting to feel real now. sooo excited!


----------



## fifiO

Banana2012 said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)
> 
> It's so exciting to get past each milestone whilst you're waiting,isn't it! I'm currently feeling really excited because I'm just about to finish AF,and then I'll only have one AF to go before we start TTC - eek! Can't believe how quickly it's coming around now after so long waiting!Click to expand...

yeah it's definitely exciting ticking small things off the list before ttc!! ooo not long for you, i have 2 more af's to get through and then it's go for us. how long have u been waiting for? we've been waiting since july last year but the time seems to have flown by!


----------



## Banana2012

fifiO said:


> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)
> 
> It's so exciting to get past each milestone whilst you're waiting,isn't it! I'm currently feeling really excited because I'm just about to finish AF,and then I'll only have one AF to go before we start TTC - eek! Can't believe how quickly it's coming around now after so long waiting!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's definitely exciting ticking small things off the list before ttc!! ooo not long for you, i have 2 more af's to get through and then it's go for us. how long have u been waiting for? we've been waiting since july last year but the time seems to have flown by!Click to expand...

I feel like I've been waiting ages! I would have had a baby a few years ago if I had my way, but hubby wasn't so keen until recently! We also had our wedding in October 2011 and honeymoon in April 2012 before we could start really thinking about TTC (honeymoon was in Vietnam and Cambodia, so wouldn't have been a good combination with pregnancy). In terms of properly waiting though, we decided around Christmas time that I should come off long-term medication (not suitable for pregnancy) and BCP, and I've been waiting to have 6 months clear of the medication before starting TTC. I think the fact that I _have_ to wait 6 months because of the medication has made the wait seem much longer than it really was - I guess it felt like we were emotionally ready, but my body was holding me back. But not for much longer - woo hoo! :happydance:

What made you decide to wait for a year? Your 2 cycles will fly by!

xxx


----------



## Banana2012

whale said:


> Can I join, pretty please??
> I am having my implant out on the 26th June, then we want to wait for af then we are officially TTC!! so hopefully July.
> I'm so excited!

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## fifiO

Banana2012 said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)
> 
> It's so exciting to get past each milestone whilst you're waiting,isn't it! I'm currently feeling really excited because I'm just about to finish AF,and then I'll only have one AF to go before we start TTC - eek! Can't believe how quickly it's coming around now after so long waiting!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's definitely exciting ticking small things off the list before ttc!! ooo not long for you, i have 2 more af's to get through and then it's go for us. how long have u been waiting for? we've been waiting since july last year but the time seems to have flown by!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I've been waiting ages! I would have had a baby a few years ago if I had my way, but hubby wasn't so keen until recently! We also had our wedding in October 2011 and honeymoon in April 2012 before we could start really thinking about TTC (honeymoon was in Vietnam and Cambodia, so wouldn't have been a good combination with pregnancy). In terms of properly waiting though, we decided around Christmas time that I should come off long-term medication (not suitable for pregnancy) and BCP, and I've been waiting to have 6 months clear of the medication before starting TTC. I think the fact that I _have_ to wait 6 months because of the medication has made the wait seem much longer than it really was - I guess it felt like we were emotionally ready, but my body was holding me back. But not for much longer - woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> What made you decide to wait for a year? Your 2 cycles will fly by!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

wow you're honeymoon sounds amazing!! yeah i can imagine being told to wait because of something out of your control must make the wait harder, sooo close now though :) we've waited because we're getting married abroad in august and i didnt want to be too pregnant to fly, my dress is being made over in there so dont have time to fly out for fittings to accommodate any growing bump and it just seemed too impractical having a 2 year old and a newborn at the wedding so as hard as it was we decided to wait till nearer the wedding to ttc so that i wouldn't be too sick with morning sickness either. really hoping the next 8 weeks fly by!


----------



## Banana2012

fifiO said:


> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)
> 
> It's so exciting to get past each milestone whilst you're waiting,isn't it! I'm currently feeling really excited because I'm just about to finish AF,and then I'll only have one AF to go before we start TTC - eek! Can't believe how quickly it's coming around now after so long waiting!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's definitely exciting ticking small things off the list before ttc!! ooo not long for you, i have 2 more af's to get through and then it's go for us. how long have u been waiting for? we've been waiting since july last year but the time seems to have flown by!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I've been waiting ages! I would have had a baby a few years ago if I had my way, but hubby wasn't so keen until recently! We also had our wedding in October 2011 and honeymoon in April 2012 before we could start really thinking about TTC (honeymoon was in Vietnam and Cambodia, so wouldn't have been a good combination with pregnancy). In terms of properly waiting though, we decided around Christmas time that I should come off long-term medication (not suitable for pregnancy) and BCP, and I've been waiting to have 6 months clear of the medication before starting TTC. I think the fact that I _have_ to wait 6 months because of the medication has made the wait seem much longer than it really was - I guess it felt like we were emotionally ready, but my body was holding me back. But not for much longer - woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> What made you decide to wait for a year? Your 2 cycles will fly by!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> wow you're honeymoon sounds amazing!! yeah i can imagine being told to wait because of something out of your control must make the wait harder, sooo close now though :) we've waited because we're getting married abroad in august and i didnt want to be too pregnant to fly, my dress is being made over in there so dont have time to fly out for fittings to accommodate any growing bump and it just seemed too impractical having a 2 year old and a newborn at the wedding so as hard as it was we decided to wait till nearer the wedding to ttc so that i wouldn't be too sick with morning sickness either. really hoping the next 8 weeks fly by!Click to expand...

Aaaah,what a lovely reason to have to wait - congratulations on your wedding :thumbup: Where are you tying the knot? So many exciting things happening for you in the months to come!


----------



## fifiO

Banana2012 said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> finally started taking my folic acid :happydance: only 8 more weeks before we start ttc :)
> 
> It's so exciting to get past each milestone whilst you're waiting,isn't it! I'm currently feeling really excited because I'm just about to finish AF,and then I'll only have one AF to go before we start TTC - eek! Can't believe how quickly it's coming around now after so long waiting!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's definitely exciting ticking small things off the list before ttc!! ooo not long for you, i have 2 more af's to get through and then it's go for us. how long have u been waiting for? we've been waiting since july last year but the time seems to have flown by!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I've been waiting ages! I would have had a baby a few years ago if I had my way, but hubby wasn't so keen until recently! We also had our wedding in October 2011 and honeymoon in April 2012 before we could start really thinking about TTC (honeymoon was in Vietnam and Cambodia, so wouldn't have been a good combination with pregnancy). In terms of properly waiting though, we decided around Christmas time that I should come off long-term medication (not suitable for pregnancy) and BCP, and I've been waiting to have 6 months clear of the medication before starting TTC. I think the fact that I _have_ to wait 6 months because of the medication has made the wait seem much longer than it really was - I guess it felt like we were emotionally ready, but my body was holding me back. But not for much longer - woo hoo! :happydance:
> 
> What made you decide to wait for a year? Your 2 cycles will fly by!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> wow you're honeymoon sounds amazing!! yeah i can imagine being told to wait because of something out of your control must make the wait harder, sooo close now though :) we've waited because we're getting married abroad in august and i didnt want to be too pregnant to fly, my dress is being made over in there so dont have time to fly out for fittings to accommodate any growing bump and it just seemed too impractical having a 2 year old and a newborn at the wedding so as hard as it was we decided to wait till nearer the wedding to ttc so that i wouldn't be too sick with morning sickness either. really hoping the next 8 weeks fly by!Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaah,what a lovely reason to have to wait - congratulations on your wedding :thumbup: Where are you tying the knot? So many exciting things happening for you in the months to come!Click to expand...

thank you! we're getting married in austria as that's where i'm originally from and all my family is over there. definitely will be a busy few months but very exciting :) nearly your time to ttc too i bet it will come by really fast!


----------



## Banana2012

Feeling very excited as I've just seen that my ticker is now counting down in weeks rather than months - makes it seem very close!


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> Feeling very excited as I've just seen that my ticker is now counting down in weeks rather than months - makes it seem very close!

Eeep :happydance::happydance:How exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Feeling very excited as I've just seen that my ticker is now counting down in weeks rather than months - makes it seem very close!


:happydance: such an exciting feeling! Mine's saying exactly a month! Oh boy!


----------



## Banana2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> :happydance: such an exciting feeling! Mine's saying exactly a month! Oh boy!

Eeeek! :happydance: Won't be long for either of us! Keep having to remind myself how close it really is!


----------



## fifiO

aww it's all so close for you ladies, in a few days i can finally say "we're ttc next month" eeek exciting!!


----------



## Banana2012

fifiO said:


> aww it's all so close for you ladies, in a few days i can finally say "we're ttc next month" eeek exciting!!

:happydance: Let's hope the next couple of months fly by for all of us!


----------



## annaki

Only one more AF for me!


----------



## counting

So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!


----------



## annaki

1st for us. Married 2 years, together 10. Looking forwardvtomwhats in store!


----------



## fifiO

counting said:


> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!

we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)


----------



## Trying2012

counting said:


> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!

1st for us :happydance: Got married last October after 10 years together, looking forward to the next chapter in our lives.


----------



## annaki

1st for us too. Got married 2 years ago, been together 11 years. We are both very excited. DH just as excited as me. He keeps saying "when the baby's here..." etc. Although he didnmake me laugh the other day. He thought that women could get pg after BD any day of the month. When I told him there was only 5 fertile days he asked why I had ever gone on the pill. Haha. Bless him. They really don't get some stuff do they!


----------



## Banana2012

First for us too :thumbup:


----------



## Summer_millie

Hehe my hubby said exactly the same thing the other day!! He didn't realise there was only a 5 day window! I started telling him all about it and then he told me it was too much detail and I wasn't making the process of ttc very "sexy"! Ha ha ha he really made me laugh:haha:


----------



## annaki

Haha! Funny things men aren't they! Thinking about it though, And knowing what I know now, I would have stopped BC years ago! 

Yeah, Im not telling DH anything more about it all! He can just believe what he wants haha.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

counting said:


> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!

We're trying for our 1st too!! We've been together for almost 7 years, married for almost a year. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## whale

fifiO said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!
> 
> we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)Click to expand...

Same here!!!! :blush:


----------



## bellablue

have a beautiful baby girl 13 months 

wtt for number 2!


----------



## fifiO

whale said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!
> 
> we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!!!! :blush:Click to expand...

hehe do u know when u will be ttc? i feel unneccessary pressure on getting pregnant quickly because i think that it's happened before without trying so should happen instantly when we do, even though that's not how things work lol


----------



## whale

fifiO said:


> whale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!
> 
> we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe do u know when u will be ttc? i feel unneccessary pressure on getting pregnant quickly because i think that it's happened before without trying so should happen instantly when we do, even though that's not how things work lolClick to expand...

I feel the same about the instant thing, I'd be gutted if it didn't happen within a few months ( we were together 3 months when I fell pregnant)

I have my implant out on the 26 June, I want to wait to have a period before trying because I've heard so many horror stories of people getting prenant straight away then miscarrying. I dunno if there is a proven link or not but I would rather not take the risk!!


----------



## fifiO

whale said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!
> 
> we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe do u know when u will be ttc? i feel unneccessary pressure on getting pregnant quickly because i think that it's happened before without trying so should happen instantly when we do, even though that's not how things work lolClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same about the instant thing, I'd be gutted if it didn't happen within a few months ( we were together 3 months when I fell pregnant)
> 
> I have my implant out on the 26 June, I want to wait to have a period before trying because I've heard so many horror stories of people getting prenant straight away then miscarrying. I dunno if there is a proven link or not but I would rather not take the risk!!Click to expand...


yeah i'd love for it to happen within a few months and would love to be pregnant by christmas (we're starting late july/early august). think i'd start panicking if i wasn't. i'm not on the pill so can start as soon as july's af is done. how long does it take for your period to come after stopping the pill?


----------



## whale

fifiO said:


> whale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!
> 
> we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe do u know when u will be ttc? i feel unneccessary pressure on getting pregnant quickly because i think that it's happened before without trying so should happen instantly when we do, even though that's not how things work lolClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same about the instant thing, I'd be gutted if it didn't happen within a few months ( we were together 3 months when I fell pregnant)
> 
> I have my implant out on the 26 June, I want to wait to have a period before trying because I've heard so many horror stories of people getting prenant straight away then miscarrying. I dunno if there is a proven link or not but I would rather not take the risk!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i'd love for it to happen within a few months and would love to be pregnant by christmas (we're starting late july/early august). think i'd start panicking if i wasn't. i'm not on the pill so can start as soon as july's af is done. how long does it take for your period to come after stopping the pill?Click to expand...

I dunno how long it takes after stopping the pill, with the implant it ususlaly comes within a week apparently..fingers crossed!!


----------



## fifiO

whale said:


> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fifiO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> So exciting guys! I can't wait until I'm down to the wire too! Who here is WTT for their first, and who here is growing their little family beyond the first child? So happy for you all!
> 
> we already have a little boy but this will be the first time actually ttc as lo was a bit of a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!!!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe do u know when u will be ttc? i feel unneccessary pressure on getting pregnant quickly because i think that it's happened before without trying so should happen instantly when we do, even though that's not how things work lolClick to expand...
> 
> I feel the same about the instant thing, I'd be gutted if it didn't happen within a few months ( we were together 3 months when I fell pregnant)
> 
> I have my implant out on the 26 June, I want to wait to have a period before trying because I've heard so many horror stories of people getting prenant straight away then miscarrying. I dunno if there is a proven link or not but I would rather not take the risk!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i'd love for it to happen within a few months and would love to be pregnant by christmas (we're starting late july/early august). think i'd start panicking if i wasn't. i'm not on the pill so can start as soon as july's af is done. how long does it take for your period to come after stopping the pill?Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno how long it takes after stopping the pill, with the implant it ususlaly comes within a week apparently..fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

aww yeah definitely hope it comes that soon, not long to go for you!! :)


----------



## Trying2012

Hi ladies

I'm not to sure how long it takes for AF to come when stopping the pill, when I got my implant out in November it took me 33 days before AF reared it's ugly head :wacko: It was my second one though and I had been taking some from of BCP for years before so fingers crossed for you it will come a lot sooner.

I think we all worry about how long it will take to catch, especially though if you have already got a little one that came along quickly, it will not be long until we all trying! :happydance:


----------



## Banana2012

How is everybody?

I'm having an 'I'm sick of waiting' day today. Think it's probably because I know I'm due to ovulate in the next week,and I can't help thinking that we could just get started now and be done with all the hanging around and stressing. Just have to keep reminding myself it's only next cycle which really isn't that far away! 

Had a GP appointment today to discuss a few medications I'm still taking for my arthritis (I stopped the main - and very strong and nasty - one 6 months ago to let it get out of my system,but still on anti-inflammatories). It's scared me a bit,as I have to come off the anti-inflammatories as soon as we start TTC, and I can't help worrying about what will happen if it takes us months and months :nope: I know it'll be worth it in the long run,but all seems a bit real and scary right now.


----------



## fifiO

Banana2012 said:


> How is everybody?
> 
> I'm having an 'I'm sick of waiting' day today. Think it's probably because I know I'm due to ovulate in the next week,and I can't help thinking that we could just get started now and be done with all the hanging around and stressing. Just have to keep reminding myself it's only next cycle which really isn't that far away!
> 
> Had a GP appointment today to discuss a few medications I'm still taking for my arthritis (I stopped the main - and very strong and nasty - one 6 months ago to let it get out of my system,but still on anti-inflammatories). It's scared me a bit,as I have to come off the anti-inflammatories as soon as we start TTC, and I can't help worrying about what will happen if it takes us months and months :nope: I know it'll be worth it in the long run,but all seems a bit real and scary right now.

:hugs: i think we all have those days and they're no fun at all! fingers crossed that the next cycle goes quickly for you, the wait really isn't that long! i still have 2 cycles left (about 6 weeks till we ttc) and i'm really hoping time doesn't drag. i can only imagine how hard it must be having to come off certain medication in order to ttc but as you say it will be worth it. is there anything you can take while ttc/pregnant incase the arthritis flares up? hopefully you will get your bfp really quickly :)


----------



## noshowjo

Banana2012 said:


> How is everybody?
> 
> I'm having an 'I'm sick of waiting' day today. Think it's probably because I know I'm due to ovulate in the next week,and I can't help thinking that we could just get started now and be done with all the hanging around and stressing. Just have to keep reminding myself it's only next cycle which really isn't that far away!
> 
> Had a GP appointment today to discuss a few medications I'm still taking for my arthritis (I stopped the main - and very strong and nasty - one 6 months ago to let it get out of my system,but still on anti-inflammatories). It's scared me a bit,as I have to come off the anti-inflammatories as soon as we start TTC, and I can't help worrying about what will happen if it takes us months and months :nope: I know it'll be worth it in the long run,but all seems a bit real and scary right now.

yeah im having one of them days too . its 1st of june tomorrow i get my mirena out on 19th july , and was thinking oh bloody hell that a whole month and 19 days to get through first . why cant i just start now , :wacko:
I tried to run it past my hubby today but he kinda said well them 2 months are vital saving times . I know he is right but doesnt help me :).
Do you think you will be in lots of pain with your arthritus ?? where do you have it , my mums hand sare terrible and i know its worse in winter so she has heat gloves ect . could you use anti inflamatory creams . like ibuprofen musle and joint rub ??:shrug:


----------



## Banana2012

I have Rheumatoid Arthritis,so it's everywhere - but worse in my hands and feet. I manage pretty well generally,but I'm just very aware at the moment that I'm taking a step into the unknown and am not really sure how my body will cope with it. 

My GP said I could take paracetamol and codeine,although I've googled codeine and pregnancy and seen very mixed views so I might just stick with paracetamol unless I'm desperate! Could also take oral steroids,but I had a steroid jab recently and it messed my cycles up so I don't really want to risk that again at the moment. 

This waiting game is pretty stressful isn't it?! Will lok forward to us all being in TTC together - although I'm sure that just brings new stresses too! But at least there's the excitement too! 

Thanks for the kind words guys,nice to be able to get things off my chest xxx


----------



## Banana2012

noshowjo said:


> yeah im having one of them days too . its 1st of june tomorrow i get my mirena out on 19th july , and was thinking oh bloody hell that a whole month and 19 days to get through first . why cant i just start now , :wacko:
> I tried to run it past my hubby today but he kinda said well them 2 months are vital saving times . I know he is right but doesnt help me :).

:hugs: to you too xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> How is everybody?
> 
> I'm having an 'I'm sick of waiting' day today. Think it's probably because I know I'm due to ovulate in the next week,and I can't help thinking that we could just get started now and be done with all the hanging around and stressing. Just have to keep reminding myself it's only next cycle which really isn't that far away!
> 
> Had a GP appointment today to discuss a few medications I'm still taking for my arthritis (I stopped the main - and very strong and nasty - one 6 months ago to let it get out of my system,but still on anti-inflammatories). It's scared me a bit,as I have to come off the anti-inflammatories as soon as we start TTC, and I can't help worrying about what will happen if it takes us months and months :nope: I know it'll be worth it in the long run,but all seems a bit real and scary right now.

Seeing how we are going to start ttc about the same time, I'm right there with you..... I should be ovulating this weekend... and it's so tempting lol. But I just need to stick to my guns and wait it out... after all, it's now counting weeks not months


----------



## Banana2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Seeing how we are going to start ttc about the same time, I'm right there with you..... I should be ovulating this weekend... and it's so tempting lol. But I just need to stick to my guns and wait it out... after all, it's now counting weeks not months

I need to keep reminding myself just how soon it is - normally less than 4 weeks would seem like nothing! Think I just need a good night's sleep and to start afresh tomorrow :thumbup:

I'm due to OV at the weekend too - we really might be TTC at exactly the same time! Haha,how funny! 

Right,off to bed!


----------



## fifiO

can officially say we'll be ttc next month, only 6ish weeks to go!! :happydance:


----------



## annaki

Eeeeek! IF my cycle goes back to the normal 28 day cycle we are TTC in 3 week and 1 day (this month!!!). IF I have another 24 day cycle like last month (first time ever!) we are TTC in 4 week 1 day (again this month!!! Well from 30/06/12). 

We are just going to have fun with it to start with. I have charted in the past but to be honest it was too much faffing. I did get to know my body a little better though.

Is anyone else going to chart or do anything else to work out fertile times?


----------



## fifiO

oooo how exciting for you, not long now!! we're not planning on charting just dtd every other day and then at least once a day around the time of ovulation and then again for the few days after. hoping that will be enough :)


----------



## Trying2012

fifiO said:


> can officially say we'll be ttc next month, only 6ish weeks to go!! :happydance:

jeez, that has just made me think! So are we :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Banana2012

Glad everyone's feeling excited :thumbup:

I'm not planning on charting,but am using OPKs to be sure of OV timing. Not sure I've got the patience for charting,and I get up much later at the weekend than during the week so guessing my temps wouldn't be very reliable anyway!


----------



## noshowjo

hey lovely ladies , well as you know im due to get my mirena coil out on the 19th july next , so only around 6 weeks to go , but my husband has agreed i should get the mirena out straight away , not to start but to make sure when july comes ill be ttc and not waiting for a cycle thats normal to ttc . 
woo hoo im so happy , he even started talking to me about baby names today ,haha 
I have 2 sons , and we was talking to about girls name s. and crazy names too lol which iv always wanted . Im thinking my husband has been takien by alliens and replaced with someone who seems to be just what i need right now . x


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Banana2012 said:


> Mrs.Luvbug said:
> 
> 
> Seeing how we are going to start ttc about the same time, I'm right there with you..... I should be ovulating this weekend... and it's so tempting lol. But I just need to stick to my guns and wait it out... after all, it's now counting weeks not months
> 
> I need to keep reminding myself just how soon it is - normally less than 4 weeks would seem like nothing! Think I just need a good night's sleep and to start afresh tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> I'm due to OV at the weekend too - we really might be TTC at exactly the same time! Haha,how funny!
> 
> Right,off to bed!Click to expand...

Ya, I just get so impatient lol... But I just have to remind myself that it's only a couple more weeks! That's crazy but very cool we'll be ttc at the same time! Hopefully we both get our bfp fast!


----------



## Banana2012

Mrs.Luvbug said:


> Ya, I just get so impatient lol... But I just have to remind myself that it's only a couple more weeks! That's crazy but very cool we'll be ttc at the same time! Hopefully we both get our bfp fast!

Cross fingers! :thumbup:


----------



## annaki

Mrsluvbug and Banana2012 - just seen your tickers and we will be TTC near enough the same weeks!


----------



## Banana2012

It'll be lovely to have a few of us going through the same thing at the same time. Can't wait!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

It's nice to see that there are a few of us that will be going through this at the same time! So exciting


----------



## fifiO

soo last night oh and i had a 'sod it let's just start now' moment and dtd without protection eeek! not sure if this means we're ttc just yet or if it's a one off. kind of going with a what will be, will be attitude now :)


----------



## Banana2012

Eeek,how exciting! Do you know where you are in your cycle?


----------



## fifiO

halfway through yesterday so right around the time of ovulation. i'm pretty sure nothing will come of it though, got a horrendous cold going on so ovulation may end up being delayed or something


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

fifO that's still exciting!


----------



## Trying2012

Fifo that's really exciting!!!


----------



## fifiO

thanks ladies, i've already got it in my mind that af will show up in 2 weeks. really struggling to decide whether or not to ttc a month early. on one hand i don't want to miss an opportunity but on the other if we do get lucky i don't know how i will handle potential bad morning sickness again when we go abroad to get married.


----------



## annaki

FifiO that is exciting!

I have decided to make myself a ticker too, hope you can see it 

Just ordered some CB OPK and HPT's for when the time comes. I was unsure about getting any OPK's as I am pretty sure I know now when I O. But got them just to confirm what I think. Plus I think it adds to the excitement!


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

Hi Ladies, dumb question, but how do you make a ticker?? I have roughly 4 weeks before TTC and wouldnt mind counting the days down too :)


----------



## Banana2012

So...I'm in the same position as you,fifiO! Hubby and I are staying at my parent's house this week,and forgot to pack condoms. Hubby was desperate to DTD this morning...so we did! I had a positive OPK this morning too. Think we'll leave it at that for this month now,but exciting nonetheless!


----------



## wtt4mybabymac

ok just figured out how to get myself a ticker (very proud of myself indeed) ;)


----------



## fifiO

Banana2012 said:


> So...I'm in the same position as you,fifiO! Hubby and I are staying at my parent's house this week,and forgot to pack condoms. Hubby was desperate to DTD this morning...so we did! I had a positive OPK this morning too. Think we'll leave it at that for this month now,but exciting nonetheless!

aww wow how exciting!! we're just leaving it as a one off this month too. i don't use opk's just went off what the middle day of my cycle was and assumed i was ovulating as i had other signs. i'm really convinced though that the odds are against me in getting pregnant although it's not stopping me symptom spotting so early on :haha:


----------



## Banana2012

fifiO said:


> aww wow how exciting!! we're just leaving it as a one off this month too. i don't use opk's just went off what the middle day of my cycle was and assumed i was ovulating as i had other signs. i'm really convinced though that the odds are against me in getting pregnant although it's not stopping me symptom spotting so early on :haha:

I feel the same as you - I know it's unlikely to lead to anything,but can't help thinking that it might! I'm glad to have got the first unprotected BD out the way though even if doesn't lead to anything,feels like it might take the pressure off starting to TTC next month. 

We can symptom spot together now for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## fifiO

definitely!! i think us dtd the other night has convinced me to start ttc now if it doesn't happen this month. as much as i would like it to i don't think we've done enough to get pregnant and i'm trying not to get my hopes up too much so i'm already looking ahead to next month :)


----------



## Trying2012

wtt4mybabymac said:


> ok just figured out how to get myself a ticker (very proud of myself indeed) ;)

Glad you figured it out! Its nice to see the ticker doing the countdown for you :thumbup:


----------



## noshowjo

hey lovely ladies , well guess what im getting my mirena out tomorrow. wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo , im so excited i wasnt supposed to get it out untill 19th july , but i convinced my husband an dnow he all for it , 
but even tho its out tomorrow im not sure if he will then use pull out untill july or condoms or we will just start trying straight away ? 
ill soon see when we do some baby dancing if he up for it or not ;)


----------



## fifiO

noshowjo said:


> hey lovely ladies , well guess what im getting my mirena out tomorrow. wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo , im so excited i wasnt supposed to get it out untill 19th july , but i convinced my husband an dnow he all for it ,
> but even tho its out tomorrow im not sure if he will then use pull out untill july or condoms or we will just start trying straight away ?
> ill soon see when we do some baby dancing if he up for it or not ;)

how exciting!! :) me and my oh were planning on waiting till july too but have now decided to just go for it. hope you're not waiting much longer before ttc!!


----------



## whale

noshowjo said:


> hey lovely ladies , well guess what im getting my mirena out tomorrow. wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo , im so excited i wasnt supposed to get it out untill 19th july , but i convinced my husband an dnow he all for it ,
> but even tho its out tomorrow im not sure if he will then use pull out untill july or condoms or we will just start trying straight away ?
> ill soon see when we do some baby dancing if he up for it or not ;)


How exciting. The 26 June can't come fast enough for me to get my implant out!!!


----------



## annaki

One more AF for me then it's onto TTC! Hoping for a holiday bump!

Ordered some OPK's and HPT's which arrived today in preparation for testing. Think I have scared my husband a little bit with these. Ha.

Hope all is well with everyone, it's nearly time!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi Ladies just popping in to check on you all, Sounds like you are all getting very excited, now TTC is getting closer. Take Care all and don't forget to come and join us when you make it over to TTC.

Love to you all and take care. XXX


----------



## annaki

Thanks CC. Keep popping over tithe Scardicat thread for a look. Hoping to join you all very soon


----------



## Trying2012

noshowjo said:


> hey lovely ladies , well guess what im getting my mirena out tomorrow. wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo , im so excited i wasnt supposed to get it out untill 19th july , but i convinced my husband an dnow he all for it ,
> but even tho its out tomorrow im not sure if he will then use pull out untill july or condoms or we will just start trying straight away ?
> ill soon see when we do some baby dancing if he up for it or not ;)

Whoohoo!! Good luck for tomorrow and getting onto the BD wagon :happydance:



annaki said:


> One more AF for me then it's onto TTC! Hoping for a holiday bump!
> 
> Ordered some OPK's and HPT's which arrived today in preparation for testing. Think I have scared my husband a little bit with these. Ha.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone, it's nearly time!!


Eeep it really is nearly time isn't it! Only one more AF for me too just before holiday then 2 weeks relaxing in the sun with plenty of time to practice :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

annaki said:


> One more AF for me then it's onto TTC! Hoping for a holiday bump!
> 
> Ordered some OPK's and HPT's which arrived today in preparation for testing. Think I have scared my husband a little bit with these. Ha.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone, it's nearly time!!

I have one more af as well! It's sooooo close!


----------



## Em1991

TTC #1 in October this year :) x


----------



## Banana2012

Hey girlies, how's everyone doing? 

I'm getting SO excited for 2 weeks time! :thumbup: I'm also getting a bit distracted by the fact that there is just the teeniest possibility that something may have happened this month - although I'm trying to put that thought out of my mind! In the meantime, I'm loading up on fruit and veg, and trying to drink lots of water etc etc. Finding it much easier to eat healthily now that I'm so close to starting to TTC :thumbup:

Lots of :hugs: to everyone


----------



## Banana2012

annaki said:


> Ordered some OPK's and HPT's which arrived today in preparation for testing.

I did this yesterday! So exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> Hey girlies, how's everyone doing?
> 
> I'm getting SO excited for 2 weeks time! :thumbup: I'm also getting a bit distracted by the fact that there is just the teeniest possibility that something may have happened this month - although I'm trying to put that thought out of my mind! In the meantime, I'm loading up on fruit and veg, and trying to drink lots of water etc etc. Finding it much easier to eat healthily now that I'm so close to starting to TTC :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to everyone

Eeep to 2 weeks time! That is just going to fly by :thumbup: and fingers crossed for the teeniest possibility for this month! 

We only have 3 and a bit weeks, really looking forward to our holiday and chilling out before we hit ttc! I have opks to use already to track my cycles on FF and I stocked up on first response tests from superdrug when they were on offer, so all sorted in that department!


----------



## wellsk

Hi everyone,
I am okay to join in with you all... I'm WTT till September 2012 :) Would love to get pregnant in september, as my due date would be right around my husband's Birthday :D


----------



## Banana2012

Trying2012,a holiday sounds like the perfect way to get ready for TTC :thumbup:

Welcome wellsk :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Hello ladies :). How is everyone? 

Im back in baby mood, it keeps comin and going, somedays really excited, others nervous about the future! Generally really excited though :)


----------



## Banana2012

I'm with you, Trying, currently feeling very excited! :thumbup:


----------



## I Love Lucy

7 more days and my Nuvaring is out. Then I have my withdrawal bleed and on to TTC from there. It's so exciting how close it's getting but now it feels like the time is going so slowly. Anyone else feeling more impatient as their date gets closer?


----------



## Banana2012

I'm definitely counting the days at the moment, and they're going sooo slowly!


----------



## Trying2012

I def feel that time is going slower now the date is getting closer! 

Eeep to 7 more days until you get your N ring out!!


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

I feel like time is flying but then I am planning a wedding ~ 3 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## annaki

As my ticker shows....not long now!


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

eeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! Some of us are getting SO close!!! I am so excited for all of us! 
:happydance:

Baby dust to us all!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Trying2012

Eeep!! It is great starting to see tickers down to 1 week!! 

Mine is three weeks today  my cycles though have suddenly changed this month and it looks like I'm on for an earlier than usual ovulation with a positive opk today. That throws up a bit of a curve ball as now may ovulate on holiday if it's early next month. Will have to keep quiet and get my dates mixed up for hubby's benefit! :rofl: as he thinks it's due around the days we come back.


----------



## JenJen80

Hi All

I'm new to the site. OH have decided that we will TTC this August which is all very exciting.


----------



## wellsk

JenJen80 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to the site. OH have decided that we will TTC this August which is all very exciting.

Welcome to the site JenJen :)
Not too long to wait then? :happydance:


----------



## JenJen80

wellsk said:


> JenJen80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to the site. OH have decided that we will TTC this August which is all very exciting.
> 
> Welcome to the site JenJen :)
> Not too long to wait then? :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol no we have been putting it off because of one thing or another and now we feel it's the right time.


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

JenJen80 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to the site. OH have decided that we will TTC this August which is all very exciting.

Welcome! August isn't too far away!


----------



## Trying2012

JenJen80 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm new to the site. OH have decided that we will TTC this August which is all very exciting.

Welcome!! August will be here before you know it :happydance:


----------



## Banana2012

Welcome JenJen :thumbup:

I have just looked at my ticker and can't believe how soon it is now :happydance: For the first time in my life I can't wait for AF to arrive, just so I can officially say that I will be TTC _this_ cycle - eek!


----------



## Trying2012

Banana2012 said:


> Welcome JenJen :thumbup:
> 
> I have just looked at my ticker and can't believe how soon it is now :happydance: For the first time in my life I can't wait for AF to arrive, just so I can officially say that I will be TTC _this_ cycle - eek!

Eeep!!! I'm the same counting down the days until AF :happydance:

Aww husband turned to me in the car today totally out of the blue and said, maybe this time next year it will fathers day for me :hugs:


----------



## annaki

Hello Ladies, I am on CD 8, so just days away from my O date (should be CD 14 - got my OPKs ready and waiting!).

So then we will be officially TTC and then I suppose it's 2ww.

:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Banana2012

That's so exciting,Annaki! :thumbup:

And Trying,how sweet!


----------



## Summer_millie

Aw that's so sweet of your OH trying! Maybe there was something in the air yesterday because of fathers day as my hubby said something lovely too!!... He said he's been thinking about ttc and he is really excited about being a dad. We're waiting to hear from our estate agents today to see if our offer is accepted on a house, if everything goes okay he said lets just ttc this month instead! So that'll be in about a week!!! Completely surprised me, just need to keep my fingers crossed that we have somewhere to move to and everything gets sorted so we can ttc as soon a possible!!!


----------



## Banana2012

Very exciting news, Summer Millie! Hope everything has gone well with the house today :thumbup:


----------



## x Zaly x

Great idea! me and hubby are hopefully going to try in January 2013 x


----------



## Summer_millie

No news with our house unfortunately :cry: still on the negotiation phase between estate agents and solicitors! :wacko: Am hoping we can just go for it at the end of June, I'm ready, hubby is nearly ready so I'm just gonna try and persuade him to do it! Weve been waiting forever and enough is enough!! There's never going to be a perfect time for us and something will always come up so I think we should just go for it :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

annaki said:


> Hello Ladies, I am on CD 8, so just days away from my O date (should be CD 14 - got my OPKs ready and waiting!).
> 
> So then we will be officially TTC and then I suppose it's 2ww.
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Ehhh!!!!! We are getting so close! I realized that we start trying next weekend. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITING!! It's almost surreal! 



Banana2012 said:


> Welcome JenJen :thumbup:
> 
> I have just looked at my ticker and can't believe how soon it is now :happydance: For the first time in my life I can't wait for AF to arrive, just so I can officially say that I will be TTC _this_ cycle - eek!

It's almost surreal huH!!!! I just got my af on Saturday and have realized that after this we will be trying! I just can't wait! 

Good luck to all three of us starting in the next week or two and good luck to everyone else already trying, and those starting soon:thumbup:!!!!


----------



## annaki

Hello Summer 2012 ladies, how are we all getting on?


----------



## Lellow

Hiya :wave:

Please can i join?

We have 'officially' started to TTC #2 only a few days ago :happydance:
The original plan was for mid-late August, but what the heck, its not that sooner.

Ill look forward to gettin to know you all :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs.Luvbug

Welcome Lello :wave:

AFM.... I've been having crazy heartburn the past couple of days ( which is not normal for me ). I get it after I eat and even when I don't eat. Sore bbs, sore back ( but that's not too abnormal for me ), sleeping weird, weird dreams, and hungry all the time! Hopefully this is a good sign! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------

